# Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite...



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2016)

*Kein Login möglich?*

Hey zusammen,

seit gestern Abend habe ich das seltsame Problem, dass ich mich an Windows-Rechnern nicht mehr einloggen kann. Habe schon sämtliche Systeme im Haus durch, auch schon verschiedene Browser (ohne Adblocker im Übrigen).
Wenn ich mich von PCGH aus mit den Daten einloggen möchte, sehe ich im ersten Moment auch das DropDown-Menü, wo schon mein Nick und sonstige Unterpunkte stehen. Aber sobald ich auf PCGHX gehe, bin ich wieder ausgeloggt bzw. werde als Unregistrierter ohne jeglichen Zugriff eingestuft. Die Logindaten werden dort auch garnicht erst angenommen, ich lande immer wieder unregistriert auf /usercp.

Irgendwer eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?
Wurden meine IPs geblacklisted oder ist das irendein Fehler am Login-System? 

Derzeit kann ich mich nurnoch per Tapatalk unter Android anmelden... und dementsprechend auch auf meine Artikel im Vorbereitungsforum nicht im nötigen Maße zugreifen[...]. [emoji19] 

Würde mich über eine kurze Hilfestellung sehr freuen.

Gruß,
Kabelbinder


----------



## JPio (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich hab das gleiche Problem.
Es geht nur noch via tapatalk am Handy.
Ne kleine Hife wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht...
MfG 


Gesendet vom X5


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Danke für die Meldung,
dann weiß ich immerhin, dass es nicht an meinem System liegt 

Per Android komme ich auch nur mit Tapatalk rein. Opera streik, zeigt das gleiche (oben beschriebene) Muster.


----------



## lol2k (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ja, das Problem besteht bei mir auch. Tapatalk only


----------



## JPio (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Via Win kann ich nicht testen, da ich z.Zt. auf nem Lehrgang bin und kein I-Net am Lappy hab.
Ansonsten zeigst sich wie bei dir... kein LogIn.
Mal gespannt worans liegt und wie schnell ne Lösung da ist.
Bleibt nur abzuwarten und Tee zu trinken...
MfG 


Gesendet vom X5


----------



## INU.ID (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Moin.

Wasn los hier, ich kann mich auch nicht mehr im Forum anmelden. Musste jetzt xtra dieses Taptalk installieren um diese Zeilen hier schreiben zu können. [emoji35]

Edit: Man is das ätzend mit dem Smartphone im Forum rum zu "surfen".


----------



## troppa (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Habe leider das gleiche Problem. 

Kämpfe gerade mit Tapatalk. Blick noch nicht so durch.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Bei mir ist ebenfalls so. Nutze aber schon seit dem Ende des Forum-runner tapatalk und hab mich inzwischen dran gewöhnt.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Auch keine Anmeldung mit Chrome-Beta@AndroidM.


----------



## hann96 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Gleiche Problem bei mir seit ca 18 Uhr


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Wasn los hier, ich kann mich auch nicht mehr im Forum anmelden. Musste jetzt xtra dieses Taptalk installieren um diese Zeilen hier schreiben zu können. [emoji35]
> 
> Edit: Man is das ätzend mit dem Smartphone im Forum rum zu "surfen".


Bin auch betroffen. Hab jetzt extra Tapatalk installiert auch wenn ich denen rech ungern mein Moderatoren-PW anvertraute, werde ich wohl hinterher andern.
Auf nem Tablet geht das mit dem Scheiben zumindest, auch wenn ich das auch dort sonst im Browser mache.
Problem scheint seit etwa 18 oder 19 Uhr zu bestehen. 
Hab auch schon die Admins angeschrieben, aber die scheinen wohl erst Morgen wieder aktiv zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem VT10416-2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Bei mir seit irgendwann gegen 17 Uhr. 
Für die, die nicht wissen, wie man diese lästige Tapatalk Signatur entfernt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jau, Passwort ändern hab ich mir auch schon aufgeschrieben. Allerdings eher aus dem Grund, das mir vorhin beim Login Versuch vom Browser mitgeteilt wurde, das die Verbindung nicht sicher sei, und meine übertragenen Daten von 3ten gelesen werden könnten. Das ! links an der Eingabeleiste hat die ganze Zeit hektisch geblinkt (unsichere Verbindung). Dachte schon das Forum wäre angegriffen worden. ^^

Trotzdem kurios irgendwie das es von offizieller Seite noch keine Infos gibt. [emoji53] 

Gesendet von meinem @rsch.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Da wird sich die Wartungsdrohne morgen (mittlerweile heute) früh aber freuen 😁

Nicht gesendet von meinem Desktop-PC


----------



## JPio (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Die Sig ) 
Seeehr passend...


Gesendet vom X5


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich hab jetzt einfach ne Grußformel eingebaut, auch wenn Tapatalk morgen hoffentlich wieder de installiert werden kann.

MFG. DKK007 {Moderator}


----------



## Horrocko (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Bei mir das Gleiche. Mit mehreren Browsern dasselbe Problem, geht aktuell nur am Handy.

Sent from my tralala, my ding ding dong.


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Hey jpio, nix Doppelposting und so. [emoji12] 

Bzgl. Moderation sieht es mit Taptalk ja ncht so rosig aus. Gott geht mir das displaygetippe jetzt schon uffn S@ck. -.-

Bin wohl schon zu alt für so nen shice. ^^


----------



## JPio (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hey jpio, nix Doppelposting und so. [emoji12]
> 
> Bzgl. Moderation sieht es mit Taptalk ja ncht so rosig aus. Gott geht mir das displaygetippe jetzt schon uffn S@ck. -.-
> 
> Bin wohl schon zu alt für so nen shice. ^^


Sorry, bei mir sinds die dicken Daumen 8-}


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



JPio schrieb:


> Die Sig )
> 
> War
> 
> Seeehr passend...


War mir unsicher, ob das in Anbetracht der Umstände angemessen ist [emoji16]

Aber dir zu Liebe...


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Kein Problem [emoji6] 

Tja, dann gehört das Forum heute nacht wohl den Taptalkern. ^^

Edit: Hey JPio, wo ist dein Doppelposting hin? Kann man mit Taptalk etwa eigene Postings löschen? o0

Edit2: Ah, ok, du warst das. Hab mich schon gewundert.[emoji1]


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

@MODs: Zumindest das Löschen von Beiträgen oder Beitragsteilen über Tapatalk scheint doch zu gehen. 
Post auswählen, Oben-Rechts auf das Werkzeug Symbol klicken, löschen oder bearbeiten auswählen.

Punkte müssten dann halt bis Morgen warten.

Den DP von jpio hab ich gelöscht, falls man das hier im Tapatalk nicht als gelöschten Posts sieht.

MFG. DKK007 {Moderator}


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Nope,wird mir als Mod gar nicht mehr angezeigt. Deswegen aufpassen falls die Postings mit Taptalk nicht ausgeblendet sondern komplett gelöscht werden. Das können wir ja augenscheinlich erst sehen wenn wir uns wieder mit dem Browser einloggen können.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Forum ist gerade wie ne Geisterstadt.

Laut der Anzeige unten auf der Hauptseite vom Forum nur 35 Registrierte Benutzer Online. (Zählen da die Tapatalk-Nutzer mit?)

MFG. DKK007 {Moderator}


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zählen da die Tapatalk-Nutzer mit?



Yep, habe ich eben überprüft. Wurde vorher nicht online angezeigt, jetzt schon.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

OK. 

Da bisher alles ruhig ist, mach ich Schluss. Mal sehen, wie es Morgen Vormittag aussieht.
Gute Nacht, den restlichen 27 

MFG. DKK007 {Moderator}


----------



## GamingWiidesire (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

10 registrierte Benutzer online 😂
Ich habe diesen historischen Negativrekord gleich mal in einem Internetarchiv abgespeichert. 
Die Hardware-Community fur PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## xxbuffyxx (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Oihh kein login mit allen Browsern die ich kenne außer taptalk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Und ich dachte schon es liegt an mir. Der Login ist zumindest bei mir nur beim Forum nicht möglich.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hey jpio, nix Doppelposting und so. [emoji12]
> 
> Bzgl. Moderation sieht es mit Taptalk ja ncht so rosig aus. Gott geht mir das displaygetippe jetzt schon uffn S@ck. -.-
> 
> Bin wohl schon zu alt für so nen shice. ^^



Genau aus dem Grund halte ich immer noch an meinem 6 Jahre alten HTC Desire Z fest. Zwar viel zu wenig RAM, recht langsam, aber zum Surfen und vor allem für Foren dank ausklappbarer, vollwertiger QWERTZ-Tastatur perfekt. Bin mit meinem zwei Daumen-System eigentlich recht fix.

----
Konnte mich gestern abend auch nicht einloggen, aber nachdem ich diesen Thread gesehen habe, war eigentlich klar, dass es nicht an mir/meinem Rechner liegen kann.

War echt verdammt wenig los hier, kennt man so gar nicht.

Bin mal gespannt, woran es liegt.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Du meinst dass es auf der Main geht, oder? Was passiert denn wenn du danach von dort ins Forum wechselst?


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2016)

*Kein Login möglich?*

Hier bei mir das gleiche. Ganz seltsam. Mal kann ich mich einfach nur nicht anmelden und mal meldet er Passwort falsch.

Schlimm.

Ist auf Windows unter IE bei mir


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du meinst dass es auf der Main geht, oder? Was passiert denn wenn du danach von dort ins Forum wechselst?


Siehe Startpost 
Man wird einfach ausgeloggt.


----------



## 9Strike (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Auf der Main bleibt man eingeloggt, hab mir auch extra Tapatalk geholt


----------



## Körschgen (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Nervt wie Sau...Tapatalk hatte ich ewig nich in Gebrauch... Elitäre Runde hier...


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Cool wenigstens zähle ich mal zu einer


----------



## Ion (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich komme auch nicht mehr rein. Hoffe das ist bald gelöst. Ein paar sind online, es sind also nicht alle betroffen.

Gesendet vom Drecks Handy


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

same here [emoji58] 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daLexi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Och, man gewöhnt sich an alles... 😋

Ich bin ausschließlich mit Tapatalk in Foren unterwegs, es geht schon.


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich komme auch nicht mehr rein. Hoffe das ist bald gelöst. Ein paar sind online, es sind also nicht alle betroffen.
> 
> Gesendet vom Drecks Handy


Moin.

Schau mal genauer hin. So wie es aussieht sind das nur Taptalker die online sind. [emoji53]


----------



## Merowinger0807 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Also ich hab es auch gerade von 4 PCs sowie meinem Apfel probiert... nix geht. Zum Glück gibts Tapatalk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Auch bei mir kein Login möglich. 
Wäre nett wenn sich irgendein Admin mal hier melden würde damit man wenigstens weiß das sich jemand um das Problem kümmert. 

Gesendet von meinem ZTE Blade L3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Siehe Startpost
> Man wird einfach ausgeloggt.


Bei mir das gleiche seit gestern. 

MFG. DKK007 {Moderator}


----------



## Merowinger0807 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Auch bei mir kein Login möglich.
> Wäre nett wenn sich irgendein Admin mal hier melden würde damit man wenigstens weiß das sich jemand um das Problem kümmert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZTE Blade L3 mit Tapatalk


Da das Problem ja schon seit gestern besteht wäre das auf jeden Fall mal eine Maßnahme. Bisher hats ja keine wirkliche Reaktion gegeben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jaaa, es geht wieder, möge der Spam retournieren! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Olla,

das ist leider durch ein notwendiges Security-Update des Forums passiert. Die Logins funktionieren wieder.


----------



## KillercornyX (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Olla,
> 
> das ist leider durch ein notwendiges Security-Update des Forums passiert. Die Logins funktionieren wieder.


Nudeluja! Dankt dem FSM!


----------



## Caduzzz (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

YEAH, es funzt.. ich bin drin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdv1sPcADGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Nice, und das nach nur ~17 Stunden. 

Da mir während dieser 17h Werbung angezeigt wurde, obwohl ich ein Online-Abo hab, wie werden mir die 0,0465753424657534€ erstattet?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nice, und das nach nur ~17 Stunden.
> 
> Da mit während dieser 17h Werbung angezeigt wurde, obwohl ich ein Online-Abo hab, wie werden mir die 0,0465753424657534 Cent erstattet?



Naja - man muß auch dazusagen das die meiste Zeit davon über "nacht" war. 
ETWAS Schlaf brauchen auch Admins


----------



## Körschgen (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Zu Zeiten in denen mobiles internet noch nicht ganz so flott war, war Tapatalk ja wirklich ein Segen...

Aber die paar Stunden haben mir jetzt auch erst mal wieder gereicht 

Mensch sind wir verwöhnt....


----------



## INU.ID (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> ETWAS Schlaf brauchen auch Admins



Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Außerdem, ein Admin schläft nicht, er root.


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Prima, wieder online Danke!!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Außerdem, ein Admin schläft nicht, er root.



Sehr "rootiniert" gekontert


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die Lösung des Problems


----------



## BlackAcetal (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Vielen Dank ^^

Hatte schon langsam Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jetzt geht es ja wieder


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nice, und das nach nur ~17 Stunden.
> 
> Da mir während dieser 17h Werbung angezeigt wurde, obwohl ich ein Online-Abo hab, wie werden mir die 0,0465753424657534€ erstattet?


Wenn der Login nicht erkannt wird, funktioniert dann leider auch das OA nicht.


----------



## troppa (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ja dann will ich auch mal nicht so sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hdDvTg_RV9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja, vlt. nicht so passend, aber meiner kleinen Nichte (3) hat das Lied letztens echt gut gefallen. 

Danke auch von mir.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Login geht wieder! 

War ebenfalls seit gestern ausgesperrt.


----------



## Schrotti (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Hatte ich gestern auch, heute wieder alles ok.

Keine Ahnung was da los war. Username und PW eingegeben und nichts passierte.

Auf der HP war ich aber eingeloggt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Login geht wieder!
> 
> War ebenfalls seit gestern ausgesperrt.




"Ausgesperrt", wie sich das schon anhört 
Als würden die User scharenweise, die Zähne wetzend an den Toren der PCGH stehen und um Eintritt bitten.

Aber ja, ich bin natürlich auch froh, dass ich die heiligen Hallen des Forums wieder von innen betrachten darf


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Als würden die User scharenweise, die Zähne wetzend an den Toren der PCGH stehen und um Eintritt bitten.



Du etwa nicht?  

An die Admins und Wartungsdrohnen noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Wär mir recht, wenn man solche Sicherheitsupdates, bei denen sowas wie gestern auftreten kann, rechtzeitig ankündigt. So wäre ich um eine PW-Änderung herum gekommen. Ich dachte nämlich, die Seite will mein PW nicht mehr


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auch, heute wieder alles ok.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was da los war. Username und PW eingegeben und nichts passierte.
> 
> Auf der HP war ich aber eingeloggt.


War bei mir auch so

Hallo,

am Dienstag haben wir ein Update für die Forensoftware eingespielt, um eine bekanntgewordene Sicherheitslücke zu schließen. Leider kam es durch einen Fehler bei der Aktualisierung dazu, dass die aktive Sitzung viele Nutzer beendet wurde und sie sich nicht mehr im Forum anmelden konnten. Die Ursache für das Problem wurde von uns aufgespürt und im Laufe des heutigen Vormittags behoben. Wir bitten um Entschuldigung dafür, dass das Forum vorübergehend nur eingeschränkt genutzt werden konnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PC Games Hardware


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Olla,
> 
> das ist leider durch ein notwendiges Security-Update des Forums passiert. Die Logins funktionieren wieder.



Das Update war so sicher, dass sogar die Einheimischen draußen bleiben mussten.  ...schön wieder hier zu sein.


----------



## Ion (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Das war bestimmtes ein heimlich geplantes Komplott, damit genug Zeit ist, still und heimlich die neue Titan X zu testen


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Tja... so kanns gehn wenn der Raff mal wieder ordentlich zocken will. Da wird mal eben der ganze Laden abgeriegelt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Mich wundert nur, das es keine frühere Mitteilung über ein Problem mit dem eingespielten Update gab. 

Hätte uns viel Rätselraten erspart.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, das es keine frühere Mitteilung über ein Problem mit dem eingespielten Update gab.
> 
> Hätte uns viel Rätselraten erspart.



Weil wir das selbst nicht gemerkt haben. Unsere Sessions waren nach dem Einspielen noch aktiv. Bitte nicht hinter jedem Problem irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien erwähnen. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Weil wir das selbst nicht gemerkt haben. Unsere Sessions waren nach dem Einspielen noch aktiv. Bitte nicht hinter jedem Problem irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien erwähnen. ^^



Ihr habt nicht gemerkt, dass das Forum fast einen Tag lang leer war?!   

Oder gibt es hier so viele Nicht-PC-User dass wir keinen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Also bei mir kommen auf 100h im Forum vielleicht 1h mit dem PC. Alles andere Tapatalk.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Zam du bist der Beste!!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht gemerkt, dass das Forum fast einen Tag lang leer war?!
> 
> Oder gibt es hier so viele Nicht-PC-User dass wir keinen Unterschied machen?



Das Problem wurde noch am Abend des ersten Auftretens von der Redaktion bemerkt, aber auch wenn es manchmal den Anschein hat: Die Kernarbeitszeit unserer Wartungsdrohne liegt nicht zwischen 22:00 und 6:00


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Problem wurde noch am Abend des ersten Auftretens von der Redaktion bemerkt, auch wenn es manchmal den Anschein hat: Die Kernarbeitszeit unserer Wartungsdrohne liegt nicht zwischen 22:00 und 6:00



Verdienter Feierabend


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2016)

*vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Ich bekomme jetzt ständig einen Datenbankfehler. Die Seiten des Forums lassen sich erst nach ein paar mal F5 anzeigen, dann aber ohne jegliche Formatierung.   Datenbankfehler: Too many connections


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Man danke, ich hab schon wieder Panik bekommen, und wollte schon den Win10-Installstick rausholen. Ständig geht es mal, und dann wieder ewig lange nicht. Und irgendwie werden von mir gepostete Links tlw. komplett woanders hingeleitet.

Method Not Implemented  to /index.html not supported.

 Apache Server at web-03.computec.de Port 80


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Ich auch, Windowws 7, Firefox....
Ein Datenbank fehler jagt den nächsten

_"To many connections"
_
Ich geh ja schon wieder ...


----------



## Gast20180319 (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Bekomme ich auch, dachte liegt an mir 

Auch Internal Server Error, siehe unten taucht auf.


Internal Server Error (500)

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, cccadmin@computec.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ist Problemrunde zwei schon überstanden?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jetzt komme ich auch wieder rein.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Oder gab es mal wieder eine DDOS-Attake? 

Die Webseite war ja jetzt auch ne weile Offline.


----------



## Gast20180319 (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Naja dafür könnte "too many connections" sprechen.

Ich denke da wird sich nochmal wer melden und uns berichten.


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht gemerkt, dass das Forum fast einen Tag lang leer war?!
> 
> Oder gibt es hier so viele Nicht-PC-User dass wir keinen Unterschied machen?



Das ist nicht wahr. Es war von Feierabend an bis zum nächsten Morgen nicht möglich, bis wir es behoben haben - bis zu meinem Posting. Das ist kein Tag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr. Es war von Feierabend an bis zum nächsten Morgen nicht möglich, bis wir es behoben haben - bis zu meinem Posting. Das ist kein Tag



Manche machen daraus einen großen Film, von meiner Seite aus alles gut. Auch wenn es 1 Tag gewesen wäre, dadurch geht ja nicht die Welt unter


----------



## Caduzzz (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr. Es war von Feierabend an bis zum nächsten Morgen nicht möglich, bis wir es behoben haben - bis zu meinem Posting. Das ist kein Tag



Allet Jut, nich ärgern lassen! Stichwort ist: "Feierabend"....ist doch bloß 'nen Luxusproblem, wenn wir User hier mal nicht rein kommen


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Im Verlauf des späten Nachmittags kam es zu verstärkten Server-Problemen. Das ist mittlerweile wieder im Griff.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Danke liebe kleine unermüdliche Drohne für Deinen 24/7 Einsatz. 
Keine Ahnung, wer Dich programmiert hat, aber Du machst das gut.


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Ich befand mich heute eigentlich nur im Wartungsschrank (frei) ^^ Aber das ist das, was ich aus unserer Mail-Korrespondenz ermitteln konnte.  Außerdem rödelt mein Handy, wenn die Server wegschmieren und wieder kommen.
Kann mir nur nicht helfen und schaue häufiger (nicht immer) Abends noch mal in den Foren vorbei. ^^


----------



## efdev (4. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



ZAM schrieb:


> Kann mir nur nicht helfen und schaue häufiger (nicht immer) Abends noch mal in den Foren vorbei. ^^



Da brauch wohl jemand ab und an seine Dosis Forum


----------



## 9Strike (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Manche machen daraus einen großen Film, von meiner Seite aus alles gut. Auch wenn es 1 Tag gewesen wäre, dadurch geht ja nicht die Welt unter



Was einen Tag ohne pcgh? Das geht nicht 
Spaß bei Seite, was war eigentlich heute mittag los? Die Seite war bei mir zmdst für 2-3h außer Gefecht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



9Strike schrieb:


> Was einen Tag ohne pcgh? Das geht nicht
> Spaß bei Seite, was war eigentlich heute mittag los? Die Seite war bei mir zmdst für 2-3h außer Gefecht.



Ja die Seite ging bei mir auch nicht auf  Ich muß immer Online sein, sonst kann ich nicht schlafen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Mir hat es einen Database-Error und 404 rausgeworfen im Wechsel


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jupp, same here.


----------



## Körschgen (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Dito...

Habe immer noch Datenbankfehler und 404.

Manchmal gehts...
Gestern den ganzen Tag nicht...


----------



## 9Strike (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ebenfalls Datenbankfehler, "too many connections".
Ich glaube die Server und ZAM sind sich gerade nicht so einig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jetzt geht die Seite wieder


----------



## Körschgen (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Hatte heute wieder das selbe Spiel...


----------



## -H1N1- (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Schlimm momentan, wenn man es überhaupt mal schafft die Seite aufzurufen, wird man prompt mit dem Datenbankfehler belohnt.

Was ist denn da los?!


----------



## Gast20180319 (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Ist bestimmt die Putzfrau übers Lan-Kabel gestolpert 

Ich hoffe es wird gefixt, ist nämlich schon ziemlich nervig in den letzten Tagen.
Erst konnte man sich nicht einloggen und dann die zwei Tage darauf ist pcgh teilweise komplett nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Momentan ist anscheinend wirklich der Wurm drin. Über die technischen Gründe kann man nur spekulieren bis unsere Drohne wieder alles sauber hat.
Persönlich glaube ich ja, dass Raff vielleicht grade für Strom- und Ressourcenknappheit aller Art sorgt beim prügeln der neuen TitanX.


----------



## Phoenix2lux (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Momentan ist anscheinend wirklich der Wurm drin. Über die technischen Gründe kann man nur spekulieren bis unsere Drohne wieder alles sauber hat.
> Persönlich glaube ich ja, dass Raff vielleicht grade für Strom- und Ressourcenknappheit aller Art sorgt beim prügeln der neuen TitanX.



Ja Raff ... Mal wieder den Lötkolben über Nacht brennen lassen wa?!


----------



## Stern1710 (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Als das Forum geht bei mir, die Webseite leider nicht 

Das Alles tritt auf, seitdem ich mein Online-Abo abgeschlossen habe. Tut mir Leid Freunde ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Das Alles tritt auf, seitdem ich mein Online-Abo abgeschlossen habe.



Zumindest da kann ich dir ziemlich sicher sagen dass es damit nichts zu tun hat, es sind alle gleichermaßen betroffen, ob Online-Abonnent oder nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Ich habe kein Online-Abo und ich fühle mich ständig ausgesperrt. 
Werde jetzt wohl doch eines abschließen. Läuft es dann besser?


----------



## Straycatsfan (5. August 2016)

Was denn los PCGH?

Wiederholt länger nicht erreichbar die Website, nur bei mir?

Wo sonst alle Seiten gehen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (5. August 2016)

Bist nicht alleine, pcgh hat scheinbar Server Probleme, laut Zam.

vBulletin Datenbankfehler


----------



## Research (5. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Zam, du hier?
Laut Auto-Mail-Antwort hasst du doch Urlaub....

Hach, der Fluch der IT/Admins....


----------



## ludscha (5. August 2016)

Aja darum ging heute Nachmittag nix


----------



## BmwM3 (5. August 2016)

bereits am Sonntag ging über eine Std nix, und zwar für alle! Gestern und heute wars wohl viel länger, 
warum informiert man die Leute nicht was los ist? Immerhin zahlen viele auch Abo-Gebühren.
Hardwareluxx übrigens genauso, ist auch gerade wieder down!


----------



## -Gizmo (5. August 2016)

Turnschuh Administration war bestimmt angesagt


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. August 2016)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> bereits am Sonntag ging über eine Std nix, und zwar für alle! Gestern und heute wars wohl viel länger,
> warum informiert man die Leute nicht was los ist? Immerhin zahlen viele auch Abo-Gebühren.
> Hardwareluxx übrigens genauso, ist auch gerade wieder down!



Wie willst du die Leute den informieren. Über die Webseite die Down ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Leute, wollt ihr noch User haben?  Drei vielstündige Ausfälle innerhalb von vier Tagen sind schon ein ziemlicher GAU.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2016)

Die Nichterreichbarkeit in den vergangenen Tagen ließen sich leider nicht voraussehen, wir wurden hiervon selbst im gleichen Maße überrascht. Im Hintergrund wurde durchgängig an einer Lösung gearbeitet, weshalb wir aktuell wieder gut zu erreichen sind. Drückt uns die Daumen, dass es so bleibt. 
Wenn Website und Forum offline sind und ihr auf dem laufenden bleiben möchtet, dann kann es sich mitunter lohnen auf unserer Facebook-Seite oder bei Twitter nach einem Status-Update Ausschau zu halten. Dort haben wir heute gemeldet, dass es Server-Probleme gibt. Denkt aber bitte daran, dass wir kein Team haben, um diese Kommunikationskanäle 24/7 zu bedienen.


----------



## 9Strike (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Leute, wollt ihr noch User haben?  Drei vielstündige Ausfälle innerhalb von vier Tagen sind schon ein ziemlicher GAU.



Ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass massenweise User wegrennen, aber ja, es muss schon ein größeres Problem vorhanden sein. Kann uns jemand aufklären?


----------



## Framinator (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Da muss die NSA hinter stecken. Wer sonst?


----------



## Ion (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Mich hat es schon sehr genervt  Bin es als Mod einfach gewohnt, dass alles so geht wie gewünscht 
Aber alles hat einen Grund, vllt. meldet sich ZAM ja die Tage noch mal (keine Hektik!).


----------



## wolflux (5. August 2016)

Warum wurde ich vom Server auf eine Blacklist gesetzt ? Ich verschicke an euch doch keine Spam.

Jetzt gerade habe ich 12x versucht Änderungen zu speichern.

Blacklists sind eine sehr ernste Angelegenheit. 

Access Denied! Your address is blacklisted. More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Nichterreichbarkeit in den vergangenen Tagen ließen sich leider nicht voraussehen, wir wurden hiervon selbst im gleichen Maße überrascht. Im Hintergrund wurde durchgängig an einer Lösung gearbeitet, weshalb wir aktuell wieder gut zu erreichen sind. Drückt uns die Daumen, dass es so bleibt.


Jeder, der Forensoftware kennt, weiß um die Güte der Arbeit Eurer Wartungsdrohne.
Ist halt ab und zu so, schade, aber zu 99% seit ihr erreichbar.


----------



## Cardin (6. August 2016)

Also heute (bzw is ja schon Samstag) zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 Uhr war eure Seite mehrfach nicht erreichbar.


----------



## -Gizmo (6. August 2016)

Ist der Ausfall / die Ausfälle, Hardware oder Softwarebedingt gewesen, oder etwas anderes , wie z.B ein Krimineller Akt eines DDOS Angriff's ?


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (6. August 2016)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn Website und Forum offline sind und ihr auf dem laufenden bleiben möchtet, dann kann es sich mitunter lohnen auf unserer Facebook-Seite oder bei Twitter nach einem Status-Update Ausschau zu halten. Dort haben wir heute gemeldet, dass es Server-Probleme gibt.


Da bleibe ich lieber ahnungslos, also auf diese Seite zu gehen


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. August 2016)

Joa pcgh seite ist scheinbar wieder offline...
Forum geht aber noch...

Scheinbar wissen die nicht woran es liegt und können daher nicht viel machen.

Nachtrag: Über die Domain "pcgh" komme ich nicht drauf, über "pcgameshardware.de" geht es komischerweise...


----------



## -Gizmo (6. August 2016)

MeinerMeinungNach schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich lieber ahnungslos, also auf diese Seite zu gehen



1000% Zustimmung, Twitter und Facebook Kraken braucht kein Mensch !


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2016)

Momentan ist schönes Wetter draußen, da kann man auch mal auf pcgh verzichten


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Evtl. ein Hackerangriff? Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich und hoffe es auch nicht, aber wer weiß 

Bei mir wurde angezeigt, die Seite ist offline.


----------



## BmwM3 (6. August 2016)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wie willst du die Leute den informieren. Über die Webseite die Down ist?



Wenn Overwatch oder Pokemon Serverprobleme haben wird ja auch ne News gemacht, 

wenn die eigene Seite Probleme hat kann man nach dem Ausfall auch ne kurze Info-news machen meinte ich!


----------



## Rarek (6. August 2016)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> [...] kann man nach dem Ausfall auch ne kurze Info-news machen meinte ich!





welche dann niemand lesen kann, weil der Server unerreichbar ist? sehr informativ 



ps. 
momentan hat der Server wieder Schluckauf und ist nur Sporadisch da


----------



## nikon87 (6. August 2016)

Ich würde mal stark vermuten, dass die Probleme beim Hoster liegen. Dessen Webseite ist nämlich auch immer wieder down...
Da ich aus bestimmten Gründen den Laden und auch deren RZ in NBG kenne wundert es mich allerdings auch nicht, dass sie das Problem, welches es auch immer ist, nicht in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## orca113 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ja nicht das uns Regierungen die gerade "Säuberungen" durchführen hier gehackt haben

Ne im Ernst, vielleicht sind wirklich grade Angriffe im Gang.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

heyy ...  das Forum ist wieder da ...  mal sehen für wie lange.


----------



## fotoman (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Leute, wollt ihr noch User haben?  Drei vielstündige Ausfälle innerhalb von vier Tagen sind schon ein ziemlicher GAU.


Der einzige GAU wäre, wenn die Datenbank sprichwörtlich abraucht und es dann auch noch kein funktionierendes Backup geben würde. Das musste man bei anderen, auch nicht gerade kleinen Foren in der Vergangenheit ja schon erleben.

Ob das Forum nun mal nicht erreichbar ist, stört doch keinen so wirklich, außer PCGH vieleicht selber, aber die hätten Mittel und Wege, sowas abzusichern, wenn es wirklich relevant für sie wäre. Es dürfte höchstens neue User vertreiben, die sich nur für eine, meist schon dutzende male gestellte Frage hier anmelden. Regelmäßige User versuchen es halt nach ein paar Stunden wieder.



Ion schrieb:


> Mich hat es schon sehr genervt   Bin es als Mod einfach gewohnt, dass alles so geht wie gewünscht


Mich nervt es viel eher, dass man sich alle paar  Tage/Wochen erneut anmelden muss. Warum man die Gültigkeit des Cookies  nicht endlich mal hochsetzt, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## norse (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Wahnsinn was die Leute sich hier aufregen Oo ..es ist ein Forum, mehr nicht. Die Welt dreht sich auch dann weiter, wenn das hier mal nen Tag offline ist! Das hat nunmal seine Gründe und PCGH setzt alles daran, dass es auch ununterbrochen verfügbar ist - aber es gibt hier anscheinend Probleme die sich nicht so einfach und auch nicht auf anhieb lösen lassen! Zumal es auch Leute gibt die am Wochenende frei haben - krass wa?   

PCGH Admins? Danke für eure Arbeit und Zeit die ihr hier investiert! Und auch für die sicherlich einige lange Nächte und Wochenenden die Ihr euch hier um die Ohren haut, nur damit alles läuft wie es soll.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. August 2016)

MeinerMeinungNach schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich lieber ahnungslos, also auf diese Seite zu gehen





-Gizmo schrieb:


> 1000% Zustimmung, Twitter und Facebook Kraken braucht kein Mensch !



Aber dann Windows 10 aufm Rechner und Nachrichten über WhatsApp schreiben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. August 2016)

Macht aktuell keinen Spass, etwas zu schreiben...
Es speicht oft nicht, aber egal, Kino ist eh schöner....


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2016)

Ist grad Glückssache, wenns mal läuft, aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht schlimm, wenns ne Weile nicht geht - Solange wir uns keine Pest oder sonst was auf die Platte ziehen, wenn wir hier lesen  Und bei dem schönen Wetter - gibt wirklich schlimmeres.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



fotoman schrieb:


> .Mich nervt es viel eher, dass man sich alle paar  Tage/Wochen erneut anmelden muss. Warum man die Gültigkeit des Cookies  nicht endlich mal hochsetzt, verstehe ich nicht.



Das Problem hatte ich bisher nicht. Einmal angemeldet mit Häkchen bei "angemeldet bleiben" und seitdem immer sofort drin.


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Sowas ähnliches gab es mal in einem Forum eines Online Games, am Ende kam raus, dass alle emails Passwörter etc gehackt worden sind und alle mussten ihre Passwörter überall ändern.
Kann man schon sagen, was gerade abgeht? DDoS Attacke?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Hi! Wir können aktuell nichts zum Thema im Detail sagen. Von unserer Seite wurde alles unternommen, um die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Wir hosten die Seiten ja nicht selbst, sondern bei einem Dienstleister. Sobald wir sicher sagen können, dass es wieder läuft, machen wir das. Um eure Passwörter müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Wer aber immer noch ein Passwort für alle seine Logins verwendet, dem können wir auch nicht helfen. Informiert haben wir auf und Twitter und auf Facebook. Es bringt auch wenig das im Forum oder auf der Main zu machen, wenn die schlecht erreichbar sind. Zumal wir die gleichen Login-Probleme haben wir die Leser. Wir verstehen den Ärger mancher, können aber wenig machen - die Redaktion schon gar nicht. Über das Wochenende ist nicht zwingend mit Besserung zu rechnen, da die meisten Leute da nicht arbeiten. Also dann, haltet die Ohren steif - wir machen das auch.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (6. August 2016)

Hi! Wir können aktuell nichts zum Thema im Detail sagen. Von unserer  Seite wurde alles unternommen, um die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen.  Wir hosten die Seiten ja nicht selbst, sondern bei einem Dienstleister.  Sobald wir sicher sagen können, dass es wieder läuft, machen wir das.  Um eure Passwörter müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Wer aber immer  noch ein Passwort für alle seine Logins verwendet, dem können wir auch  nicht helfen. Informiert haben wir auf und Twitter und auf Facebook. Es  bringt auch wenig das im Forum oder auf der Main zu machen, wenn die  schlecht erreichbar sind. Zumal wir die gleichen Login-Probleme haben  wir die Leser. Wir verstehen den Ärger mancher, können aber wenig machen  - die Redaktion schon gar nicht. Über das Wochenende ist nicht zwingend  mit Besserung zu rechnen, da die meisten Leute da nicht arbeiten. Also  dann, haltet die Ohren steif - wir machen das auch.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (6. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Hi! Wir können aktuell nichts zum Thema im Detail sagen. Von unserer  Seite wurde alles unternommen, um die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen.  Wir hosten die Seiten ja nicht selbst, sondern bei einem Dienstleister.  Sobald wir sicher sagen können, dass es wieder läuft, machen wir das.  Um eure Passwörter müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Wer aber immer  noch ein Passwort für alle seine Logins verwendet, dem können wir auch  nicht helfen. Informiert haben wir auf und Twitter und auf Facebook. Es  bringt auch wenig das im Forum oder auf der Main zu machen, wenn die  schlecht erreichbar sind. Zumal wir die gleichen Login-Probleme haben  wir die Leser. Wir verstehen den Ärger mancher, können aber wenig machen  - die Redaktion schon gar nicht. Über das Wochenende ist nicht zwingend  mit Besserung zu rechnen, da die meisten Leute da nicht arbeiten. Also  dann, haltet die Ohren steif - wir machen das auch.

Repost Nummer 4, aber dann kann keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Leute, wollt ihr noch User haben?  Drei vielstündige Ausfälle innerhalb von vier Tagen sind schon ein ziemlicher GAU.



Die Jungs arbeiten bestimmt an einer Lösung, den gefällt es bestimmt auch nicht was momentan los ist. Aber was du da schreibst ist für mich ein GAU^^


----------



## Stryke7 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

War das eben der fünfte oder sechste Ausfall?  Ich komme schon nicht mehr mit ...


----------



## -Gizmo (6. August 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber dann Windows 10 aufm Rechner und Nachrichten über WhatsApp schreiben



Seit 20 jahren Linux, nutze ua. Win 7 64 bit für Games in einer Dualboot config. 

Windows 10 Niemals im Leben, diesen Spy scheissdreck können die behalten. Whats App habe und werde ich niemals nutzen.


----------



## Ralf345 (6. August 2016)

Bei mir ist die Seite seit 1-2 Tagen mit Firefox, Explorer, Edge gar nicht mehr erreichbar, es versucht zu laden und irgendwann folgt entweder eine Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung oder  Error 522 Connection timed out Meldung. Mit Chrome geht es sporadisch, aber dann auch nur mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## xeonking (6. August 2016)

jepp. läuft mehr als schlecht. bis hier her zu kommen war da schon echt eine geduldsprobe samt viel viel glück.

gruß


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2016)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal stark vermuten, dass die Probleme beim Hoster liegen. Dessen Webseite ist nämlich auch immer wieder down...
> Da ich aus bestimmten Gründen den Laden und auch deren RZ in NBG kenne wundert es mich allerdings auch nicht, dass sie das Problem, welches es auch immer ist, nicht in den Griff bekommen.



Tja, da hat der Serveranbieter wohl gerade das Anniversary Update für Win 10 auf die Server aufgespielt. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, es gibt wichtigeres und das Wetter kann besser genutzt werden.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> War das eben der fünfte oder sechste Ausfall?  Ich komme schon nicht mehr mit ...



Ist doch egal, brennt halt momentan mal.

Kam soweit ich mich erinnern kann bisher sehr sehr selten vor oder?


----------



## taks (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Kam soweit ich mich erinnern kann bisher sehr sehr selten vor oder?



Die DDoS Attacken nicht mitgezählt gabs sowas glaub noch nicht seit ich mich erinnern kann ^^


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Diese Ausfälle sind ja unerträglich. 
Was soll ich denn dann derweile machen?
Da muss ich mich ja mit meiner Ollen unterhalten!

Bitte fixen das Problem mal endgültig!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Du hast wenigstens Unterhaltung. Zugausfälle und kein PCGH sind viel schlimmer


----------



## _maxe (7. August 2016)

Danke für die Statemant's!
Habe mich schon gewundert, vorallem da ich auch sehr selten ins Luxx kam ..


----------



## GFXRookie (7. August 2016)

Ich habe auch nur Probleme mit der Website & Forum. Der Menüpunkt "Preisvergleich" funktioniert gar nicht.

Folgende Fehler bekomme ich immer wieder:
1. Eine Fehlerseite mit "Datenbankproblemen". Ist eine reine textbasierte Seite. 
2. Eine Rückmeldung vom Knoten aus Düsseldorf mit einer Grafik die mir zeigt, dass die Verbindung von mir bis zum Knoten in Düsseldorf funktioniert, aber die Verbindung von Düsseldorf zum PCGH-Server funktioniert nicht. "Website is down".

Hier noch ein Klassiker: Website is down: The Website Is Down - Sales Guy vs. Web Dude - YouTube

Cheers


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2016)

Es macht aktuell wirklich keinen Spaß, irgendwas zu schreiben....
Es dauert einfach zu lange...
Egal Sonne scheint


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2016)

Sehe ich auch so. Es dauert teilweise 30 Sekunden und länger -- wenn überhaupt -- dass sich eine Seite öffnet oder ein geschriebener Text abgeschickt wird.


----------



## Tuxexo (7. August 2016)

Gestern wollte ich zweimal die Homepage aufrufen, wurde jedoch auf cloudflare umgeleitet, dort wurde angezeigt, dass der Host PCGH Offline sei.
Kann es mit der DDoS Protection zusammenhängen?


----------



## iGameKudan (7. August 2016)

Eure Website fällt seit gestern Abend dauernd aus... 

Kurz bevor ich in den Bus steige: Alles ok. 
Kurz nachdem ich im Bus sitze: Cloudflare-Error
20 Minuten später sitze ich in der S-Bahn: Es funktioniert wieder alles
Fahre ich ein paar Stationen: Cloudflare-Error

... und so geht das seit heute Nacht. 
Eben war eure Website (und das Forum!) bei mir wieder für ne halbe Stunde tot. Nachdem sie mal 5 Minuten funktioniert hat. 

EDIT: Und nach 2 Minuten wieder tot war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn dann derweile machen?
> Da muss ich mich ja mit meiner Ollen unterhalten!



Dann weißt du mal wieder wie deine Olle aussieht und kannst dabei deine Bude aufräumen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. August 2016)

Omg, wir werden alle sterben, wenn wir nicht täglich unsere Mindestdosis PCGH bekommen  Jetzt mal ernsthaft: regt euch endlich ab, es ist zwar etwas nervig, aber es ist doch nicht so, dass es kein Real life geben würde, mit welchem man sich beschäftigen könnte.


----------



## Palmdale (7. August 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Omg, wir werden alle sterben, wenn wir nicht täglich unsere Mindestdosis PCGH bekommen  Jetzt mal ernsthaft: regt euch endlich ab, es ist zwar etwas nervig, aber es ist doch nicht so, dass es kein Real life geben würde, mit welchem man sich beschäftigen könnte.



Vielleicht sind wir aber nur interessiert daran, wie und warum die Situation so ist wie sie ist. Immerhin ist es ja ein PC Hardware Forum . Davon ab, ich hoff man kriegt das wieder hin und vor allem unsere Daten sind zu jedem Zeitpunkt sicher


----------



## iGameKudan (7. August 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Omg, wir werden alle sterben, wenn wir nicht täglich unsere Mindestdosis PCGH bekommen  Jetzt mal ernsthaft: regt euch endlich ab, es ist zwar etwas nervig, aber es ist doch nicht so, dass es kein Real life geben würde, mit welchem man sich beschäftigen könnte.


Es nervt einfach furchtbar - mal geht die Seite, mal geht sie wieder nicht... Würde sie wenigstens garnicht gehen, wäre das kein Thema. Aber da freut man sich, dass die von einem meistbesuchte Website endlich wieder funktioniert, und fünf Minuten später ist sie wieder down. 

Gut, ich hoffe ja, dass es sich hier wirklich um Serverprobleme und keine Angriffe handelt. Solange es eben nur Serverprobleme sind, ist es halb so schlimm. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, einmal darf ich ja wohl meinen Unmut äußern, oder? 
Ich war ja jetzt auch weder beleidigend, noch habe ich Vorwürfe oder ähnliches gemacht.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Er weiß wahrscheinlich noch wie sie ausschaut und hat sich deshalb dagegen entschieden sich mit ihr zu unterhalten.  (nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es nervt einfach furchtbar - mal geht die Seite, mal geht sie wieder nicht... Würde sie wenigstens garnicht gehen, wäre das kein Thema. Aber da freut man sich, dass die von einem meistbesuchte Website endlich wieder funktioniert, und fünf Minuten später ist sie wieder down.
> 
> Gut, ich hoffe ja, dass es sich hier wirklich um Serverprobleme und keine Angriffe handelt. Solange es eben nur Serverprobleme sind, ist es halb so schlimm.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, das ging an alle.  Auch Webhoster und PCGH-Wartungsdrohnen haben mal Wochenende  bitte nimms nicht so persönlich.


----------



## Boarder1312 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Wenn ihr sie kennen würdet, dann würdet ihr mich bedauern anstatt sich lustig über mich zu mach. Sie ist ja Soooo gemein.

Unterhalten ihr euch etwa den ganzen tagüber Schminken und Frauen- wehwechen?-

Hiiiilfeeee!


----------



## wolflux (8. August 2016)

Früh morgens funktioniert es einwandfrei und wenn scheinbar mehr User hinzukommen ist es vorbei.


----------



## Berliner2011 (8. August 2016)

Ist wohl AMD Hardware verbaut und schlecht übertaktet


----------



## -H1N1- (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Das ist schon echt nervig. Jetzt geht es über den Browser aber dafür nicht via Tapatalk.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Also ich bin den ganzen Morgen bereits über Tapstalk drin.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2016)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Ist wohl AMD Hardware verbaut und schlecht übertaktet



Vermutlich war das Mainboard einfach zu schwach ausgelegt, für die verbaute AMD FX-CPU.


----------



## Cuddleman (8. August 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir aber nur interessiert daran, wie und warum die Situation so ist wie sie ist. Immerhin ist es ja ein PC Hardware Forum . Davon ab, ich hoff man kriegt das wieder hin und vor allem unsere Daten sind zu jedem Zeitpunkt sicher



Ja, ja, das habe ich vor einiger Zeit heir mal auf die Waagschale geworfen, doch man meinte, das man doch sehr gut aufgestellt sei, also es unmöglich sei, an sowas heranzukommen.

Eine mutmaßliche DDOS-Attacke auf den Server, so der Hinweis laut dem Frankfurter Server nach Cloud Flar, sollte nicht den Datendiebstahl als Ziel gehabt haben, sondern gilt wohl als gezieltes blockieren/überlasten des Servers.
Man hat also nicht nur Freunde!
Ich konnte nicht mehr auf die Seite gelangen seit Sonnabend ab etwa 04:30 Uhr bis zum heutigen Morgen 06:30 Uhr.
Davor hatte ich jedoch keine wirklichen großen Verzögerungen, außer die übliche von der langsam mehr werdenden Werbungsflut.

Übrigens gabs das selbe Problem auch bei ettlichen anderen Webseiten auch, z.B. SanDisk.


----------



## Boarder1312 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Gestern war ja ein graus.

Besser nach dem Motto:

Never Touch a running system!
Oder
Never change a winning Team.


Woran hapertes denn mit der neuen Software?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jetzt scheint es wohl zu klappen.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2016)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Über das Wochenende ist nicht zwingend  mit Besserung zu rechnen, da die meisten Leute da nicht arbeiten


Naja, die zuständigen Bereiche schon.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (8. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, die zuständigen Bereiche schon.


Klang einfach hübscher als "Am Wochenende ist nicht mit Besserung zu rechnen, weil keiner Ahnung hat".  Spaß.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass Keiner es war und Niemand hat es gesehen.
Die beiden Typen arbeiten in jeder Firma.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2016)

ICH FORDERE FREIZEIT AUCH FÜR WARTUNGSDROHNEN, IHR SCHINDER   

Spielt uns das fleißige Bienchen nicht kaputt, das Forum läuft  immer perfekt 
und drei  Tage Stotterei passiert halt mal. Wo bleibt da die Drohnengewerkschaft?


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2016)

Es läuft wider alles? Bekam die Seite zwischendurch auch auf aber sobald ich ins Kontrollzentrum wollte ging nix mehr.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2016)

Wir machen hier natürlich ständig mehrere Sachen und Anpassungen - jedoch können wir dann immer nur schauen, ob es stabiler läuft.


----------



## Rizzard (8. August 2016)

Ja grad scheint es zu laufen.
Mal sehen wie lang.


----------



## 9Strike (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Also bei mir geht es erst jetzt wieder


----------



## KillercornyX (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Das Forum hatte heute scheinbar wieder mal Schluckauf. Das war zeitweise offline und dann im Wartungsmodus.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. August 2016)

Also im Moment ist das Forum bei mir (IE11) so fix wie noch nie nicht so ständige "Nachladeruckler"...edit: na gut...innerhalb des Forums Switchen ist wirklich OK, auf die Hauptseite und zurück...puuuuh, dauert


----------



## INU.ID (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Test.

Schnell mal was posten bevor die Seite wieder weg ist.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Der gestrige Tag war echt hart ohne zwischenzeitlich ins Forum zu können. Hoffentlich funktioniert das zukünftig mal 24 Stunden am Stück...


----------



## -H1N1- (8. August 2016)

Jo, heute ist es wirklich abwechslungsreich (schwenke immer zwischen "Datenbankfehler" und "403")  !


----------



## xeonking (8. August 2016)

läuft immer noch unter aller sau. kein guter dienstleister den ihr da habt. das bekommen ja irgendwelche nerds schneller wieder hin

gruß


----------



## Rizzard (8. August 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja grad scheint es zu laufen.
> Mal sehen wie lang.



Hat ja nicht lang gehalten.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2016)

Ich habe mal die beiden Threads, die sich mittlerweile ums gleiche Thema drehen zusammengeführt.
Btw. "blabla kann das besser"-Kommentare zur Befriedigung des eigenen Egos sind absolut unnötig und in keiner Weise hilfreich oder konstruktiv. Wir und unser Hoster tun momentan alles, um die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2016)

Dann macht mal und lass noch etwas Peripherie heile.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Dann macht mal und lass noch etwas Peripherie heile.


Nein


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. August 2016)

Am PC kann ich leider immer noch weder Nachricht versenden noch Beiträge schreiben. 
Nunja, ihr tut bestimmt schon euer Bestes, es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2016)

Wie lange seid ihr eigentlich schon Kunden von Cloudflare? Und warum, nur wegen der WAF?
Btw: Der Browsercheck funktioniert nicht mit meinem Kindle-Fire (Silk-Browser)


----------



## BikeRider (9. August 2016)

Ich bekomme jetzt (fast) immer zuerst die Meldung " Check your Browser Meldung, bevor die PCGH Seite angezeigt wird.
Hat das noch wer ?


----------



## taks (9. August 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Btw: Der Browsercheck funktioniert nicht mit meinem Kindle-Fire (Silk-Browser)



Hab mich grad auch gefragt was das ist


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

Vermutlich eine DDoS Protection.
Frage mich was der ddos scheiß soll...das luxx wird ja momentan auch mächtig lahmgelegt...


----------



## gustavj (9. August 2016)

Ich komm nicht mehr auf die Preisvergleichsseite. "Please allow up to 5 seconds…", dann sieht es so aus als würde sich die Seite neu laden -> loop und stuck.

Edit: Forum und pcgh.de selber gehen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. August 2016)

Wahrscheinlich Lowlife´s die zu blöde sind ein Onlineabo abzuschließen oder ihren Adblocker anständig zu konfigurieren

@gustavj: Nimm Geizhals. Der PCGH Preisvergleich ist im Prinzip wie der von Geizhals/Heise mit eigenen Brand


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

bestimmt ne verschwörung von cb


----------



## Körschgen (9. August 2016)

Oder die Vögel ausm Mindfactory Forum....
:\


----------



## -H1N1- (9. August 2016)

Ich hoffe es läuft nun wieder wie gewohnt .


----------



## Chimbus (9. August 2016)

DDOS Erpressung ist leider ein gewisser Trend in den letzten Jahren. Da leider auf Sicherheit wenig Wert gelegt wird gibt es immer die Möglichkeit genügend Bandbreite zubekommen. Kürzlich hatte jemand entdeckt das Überwachungskameras infiziert wurden... 



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Oder die Vögel ausm Mindfactory Forum....
> :\


 Was sollen den  die damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Körschgen (9. August 2016)

War eher als Scherz gemeint...
Ist aber eines der Foren wo die Netzteilbande in letzter Zeit missioniert hat


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

ach deswegen sind die hier etwas ruhiger geworden


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

Offenbar sind mehrere Hardwareseiten aktuell das Ziel von DDosern geworden. PCGH am Wochenende größtenteils down, dem Luxx gehts ähnlich.
Entsprechende Maßnahmen sind wie ihr schon gesehen habt offenbar angelaufen.

Wisst ihr woran man merkt, dass grade Schulferien sind?
Richtig.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. August 2016)

Mittlerweile kann ich mit dem PC wieder alles lesen, aber nicht schreiben. 
Zugriff wurde wohl verweigert, da meine IP auf der Blacklist steht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2016)

Ich bin drin


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2016)

Ich ebenfalls. Wenn ich die Seiten der PCGH aufrufe, kommt aber immer erst so eine "Checking Browser" Seite. Ist das bei dir ebenso?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ioch die Seiten der PCGH aufrufe, kommt aber immer erst so eine "Checking Browser" Seite.



Das ist ein Ddos-Schutz. 
Diese Seite trennt "echte" User mit echten Browsern von Botnetzen.


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2016)

Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. August 2016)

echt nervig


----------



## Chimbus (9. August 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann ich mit dem PC wieder alles lesen, aber nicht schreiben.
> Zugriff wurde wohl verweigert, da meine IP auf der Blacklist steht.


IPs wechseln, vielleicht hast du nun die durch Missbrauch einen tempban hat. Teilweise werden auch IP Bereiche komplett gebannt (temporär) wenn sie besonders auffällig sind, was wahrscheinlicher ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

und irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar was die angreifer wollen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. August 2016)

Luxx-Chefredaktuer:



> Ich weiß nicht, wo PCGH hosted - aber sicherlich nicht in unserem RZ.





> Wir stehen immer noch massiv unter Beschuss, allerdings nicht über UDP   oder ähnliches, sondern über valide Webanfragen auf das Forum. Da kann   Cloudflare auch nur begrenzt im Voraus ausfiltern. Wir arbeiten aber an   weiteren Lösungen.


----------



## taks (9. August 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Just a moment...



Geht im Moment ned ^^


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Der Fehler scheint auch heute immer noch sporadisch auftreten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> und irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar was die angreifer wollen...


Es gibt tausend mögliche Gründe... Von dummen "Spasekenmacher", über gesperrte User hin zu genervten Herstellern, 
die keine negativen Produktberichte mehr lesen wollen. Möglich ist alles, die Gründe sind aber durchweg nieder. So ist
die Welt und virtuell kommen Charaktere von Menschen viel deutlicher zum Vorschein, als real mit sofortiger sozialer
Kontrolle, zumindest je nach Umfeld.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. August 2016)

Da ist was dran, bisher kennt man die meisten ddos geschichten ja eher aus "prestige" gründen alá "schaut her was wir können". nur das macht bei so kleinen seiten wie pcgh und luxx ja kaum sinn


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Geht im Moment ned ^^



hardwareluxx.de/community/f155/fehlerthread-fuer-das-hardwareluxx-forum-862672-128.html#post24817981


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> nur das macht bei so kleinen seiten wie pcgh und luxx ja kaum sinn


Viel Feind viel Ehr, in Foren wie diesen werden die besten Administratoren erwarten. Im Bundestag war es einfach


----------



## poiu (9. August 2016)

heftig was da abgeht

wobei der angriff ja permament seit anfang des Monats läuft 

Ungewöhnlich das HWluxx und PCGH so betroffen


----------



## Parabellum08 (9. August 2016)

Da bin ich ja halbwegs beruhigt .
Dachte schon ich wär , nach nur ein paar Beiträgen , gesperrt worden .


----------



## -Gizmo (9. August 2016)

Mich würde viel eher interessieren wer dahintersteckt.

Solche Typen gehören Jahrelang in den Knast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

@Parabellum08
Keine Sorge, um eine direkte Sperre zu kassieren (ohne vorangehende Ermahnungen und sowas) müsstest du derart tief ins Klo greifen dass es unmöglich aus Versehen passieren könnte. 
Wir haben uns ja nicht son tolles System aus gelben/roten Karten und Punktekonto ausgedacht nur um dann sofort zu sperren. 

Direkte Banns gibts nur bei neuen Accounts die offensichtliche Werbebots oder ähnliches sind oder Mehrfachaccounts von hinlänglich bekannten ehemaligen Störenfrieden.
Übrigens gilt auch hier wenn Ferien sind häuft sich sowas halt in der Regel. Man könnte fast glauben dass die Verantwortlichen von Spamaccounts und Ddos-Angriffen und dem ganzen Mist die gleichen sein könnten. Fast (ist natürlich blanke Spekulation).


----------



## nikon87 (9. August 2016)

Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass der Angriff direkt auf PCGH abzielt? Wie schon mal gesagt ist die Seite des entsprechenden Hosters und auch andere Seiten die in deren RZ betrieben werden immer wieder mal down bzw. nicht erreichbar. Ich würde daher bezweifeln, dass es sich um einen gezielten Angriff auf PCGH handelt, sondern eher auf den Hoster an sich bzw. dessen Systeme/RZ.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2016)

-Gizmo schrieb:


> Mich würde viel eher interessieren wer dahintersteckt.
> Solche Typen gehören Jahrelang in den Knast.


Machen die Leute etwas verbotenes? Sie nerven, sie stören, aber sie zeigen Sicherheitslücken. Solange es Seiten wie diese betrifft ist das alles nur ärgerlich, betrifft es den Bundestag, Kraftwerke, Wasserversorgung, Polizei etc, wird es "die Ordnung störend" und anzeigbar. Jeder von uns betrügt im kleinen, wenn es zu einfach ist. Früher haben wir alle Spiele kopiert, seitdem gibt es diesen ärgerlichen Kopierschutz und Plattformen wie Steam. Die Leute hacken sich in offene Rechner, darum brauchen wir alle immer kompliziertere Passwörter, wir brauchen Virenscanner etc.<

Demnächst gibt es Zugang zu Foren nur noch über visuelle Spielchen zum Anklicken, an denen Bots heute noch verzweifeln. Extrem ärgerlich, aber  inzwischen auch ganz normal. Der normale Wahnsinn halt.


----------



## metalstore (9. August 2016)

Inwiefern nutzt ein (D)DoS-Angriff Sicherheitslücken aus?

Ich kenne mich mit sowas nicht wirklich aus, aber soweit ich weiß/gelesen habe, handelt es sich dabei doch "nur" um massenhaft Zugriffe zur selben Zeit, oder?


----------



## iGameKudan (9. August 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Offenbar sind mehrere Hardwareseiten aktuell das Ziel von DDosern geworden. PCGH am Wochenende größtenteils down, dem Luxx gehts ähnlich.
> Entsprechende Maßnahmen sind wie ihr schon gesehen habt offenbar angelaufen.
> 
> Wisst ihr woran man merkt, dass grade Schulferien sind?
> Richtig.



Zu 1) Irgendwie finde ich das da aber etwas doof, dass nicht von Anfang an eine DDoS-Attacke als Grund genannt wurde - anfangs wurde das Problem ja auf ein Sicherheitsupdate vom Forum geschoben.

Zu 2) Leider wahr... 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Machen die Leute etwas verbotenes? Sie nerven, sie stören, aber sie zeigen Sicherheitslücken.
> 
> Demnächst gibt es Zugang zu Foren nur noch über visuelle Spielchen zum Anklicken, an denen Bots heute noch verzweifeln. Extrem ärgerlich, aber  inzwischen auch ganz normal. Der normale Wahnsinn halt.


Zu 1) Dein Ernst? Solche Leute zeigen keine Sicherheitslücken auf, das sind nur irgendwelche armseligen Idioten die denken, sie hätten 1337-H4XX0R-Skills, weil sie Server schlicht überlasten... Solche Leute haben nur Destruktives im Gedanken. Und ja, es ist verboten: 
§ 303b StGB Computersabotage - dejure.org
Strafbarkeit von DDoS-Attacken | heise online

Zu 2) Umso mehr steigert sich das "WTF interessierterUser ?!" bei mir. 

Endlich ist das Forum wieder erreichbar. Danke an die Wartungsdrohne(n)


----------



## iTryX (9. August 2016)

Wenn ich in google pcgh forum eingebe, komme ich nicht hier rein.
Sobald ich nur pcgh google, und zuerst in pcgh gehe und dann auf forum, dann funktionierts.
Komisch.


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

@Login-Problem: Das Lag durchaus an dem Sicherheitsupdate des Forums, weil dann ein Schlüssel nicht mehr passte.

Die Server-Probleme haben damit nichts zu tun. Ich habe nur beide Threads vereint, weil sie am Ende das gleiche Thema, also die aktuellen Ausfälle beinhalten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das da aber etwas doof, dass nicht von Anfang an eine DDoS-Attacke als Grund genannt wurde - anfangs wurde das Problem ja auf ein Sicherheitsupdate vom Forum geschoben.


Ich habe auch keinen Einblick in die Tiefen des Serversystems, weiß aber dass es durchaus Probleme mit einem Update des Forums gab (da das auch andere Bugs erzeugt hat die beispielsweise Logins verhinderten und Profilverlinkungen unbrauchbar machten - evtl waren das auch mehrere Updates?). Dass die kürzlichen Ausfälle eher auf Ddos zurückzuführen sind sehe ich daran, dass die Verantwortlichen iirc zum ersten mal massiv auf Cloudflare als Ddos-Schutz setzen oder dieser Schutz zum ersten mal massiv eingreift.

Was da genau im Hintergrund passiert ist und was unternommen wird um der Lage Herr zu werden wissen nur die Administratoren - und die haben aktuell verständlicherweise wenig zeit um es erst mal der Community breit zu erklären - erst muss die Bude wieder laufen.

EDIT: ...strafte mich ZAM Lügen und antwortete trotzdem


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. August 2016)

Der Server-Guru von Hardwareluxx: 

_Hey Leute!  Nun ein paar Infos von mir bzgl. der Server-Problematiken der letzten Tage. Zunächst eine kleine Rückschau - wir haben erstmalig am vergangenen Freitag ein massive Attacke auf verschiedene UDP-Ports bekommen - die Bandbreite lag dabei öfter über der kritischen 10GBit/s-Marke. Diese konnte durch verschiedene Maßnahmen erfolgreich abgewehrt werden. Es folgten leider weitere Angriffe - in Form von POST-Requests auf die Forum-Startseite, später auf andere Teilbereiche des Forums. Die Anfrage-Anzahl ging dabei in die Millionen binnen weniger Minuten. Wir mussten hier immer wieder reaktiv tätig werden - d.h. also erst mit sichtbar werden der jeweiligen Attacken mussten wir uns entsprechend Schutzmethoden ermitteln und implementieren. Aus taktischen Gründen kann ich da leider nicht besonders tief ins Detail gehen - wie bereits erwähnt möchten wir da den Angreifern nicht die gewünschte Plattform geben, und ebenso müssen wir uns zurückhalten mit Informationen darüber, mit welchen Methoden wir die Angriffe abwehren. Wir würden sonst Gefahr laufen, Informationen an den oder die Angreifer zu geben, die dann entsprechend wiederum gegen uns verwendet werden könnte.  Ich darf betonen, dass Eure Daten (persönliche Infos wie Mail-Adressen oder auch Passwörter) nach unseren Erkenntnissen nicht gestohlen oder abgegriffen wurden. Ebenso darf ich Euch vergewissern, dass wir bei dem kleinsten Verdacht auf "Daten-Diebstahl" sofort deutlich erkennbare Hinweise platziert hätten.  Ich kann auch leider noch keine abschließende Entwarnung geben, denn leider ist es jederzeit möglich, dass Dritte mit den unterschiedlichsten (im Regelfall übrigens kriminellen) Methoden versuchen könnten, unsere Dienste zu stören bzw. zu sabotieren.  Für den Moment sieht es aber ganz gut aus    Beste Grüße, alles Gute!  Arne

  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   

Das hat inzwischen ein wenig was von Pokemon Go... Ich habe das Spiel zwar selbst noch nie gespielt und kenne es nur vom hören/sagen/Screenshots/Presse - aber ungefähr so muss sich das anfühlen...   

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 ...und für alle, die etwas für Zahlen übrig haben... In den letzten 6 Stunden wurden rund 40,3 Millionen Angriffe auf hardwareluxx.de geblockt (!)_


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

iTryX schrieb:


> Wenn ich in google pcgh forum eingebe, komme ich nicht hier rein.
> Sobald ich nur pcgh google, und zuerst in pcgh gehe und dann auf forum, dann funktionierts.
> Komisch.


Aktuell Spinnt durch die Ausfälle das SEO-Plugin des Forums rum und wirft ab und zu einen komplett unlogischen Fehler. Weil wir keine Fehlerausgaben für normale Zugriffe zulassen, bleibt die Seite dadurch leider nur weiß oder gibt eine Status-Meldung mit Fehler-Status 500 aus.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt tausend mögliche Gründe... [...] hin zu genervten Herstellern,
> die keine negativen Produktberichte mehr lesen wollen.



So schlecht war die RX460 aber nun auch wieder nicht, das  AMD die Test blockieren müsste.


----------



## Schrotti (9. August 2016)

Habe ich hier und es nervt.

Was soll ich mit einer weißen Seite?  Ach Leute und dafür hat man dann gezahlt (das geht ja schon ein paar Tage so).


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aktuell Spinnt durch die Ausfälle das SEO-Plugin des Forums rum und wirft ab und zu einen komplett unlogischen Fehler. Weil wir keine Fehlerausgaben für normale Zugriffe zulassen, bleibt die Seite dadurch leider nur weiß oder gibt eine Status-Meldung mit Fehler-Status 500 aus.



Fehler 500 scheint aber Browserabhängig zu sein. Tritt nur im Chromium auf, mit FF gehts halbwegs. Machmal kommt aber auch dort ein 403.

Auch eine Cloudfare-Seite mit Error 520 - "Website is offline"  taucht im FF immer mal wieder auf.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. August 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Habe ich hier und es nervt.
> 
> Was soll ich mit einer weißen Seite?  Ach Leute und dafür hat man dann gezahlt (das geht ja schon ein paar Tage so).


Eine DDoS-Attacke kann man nun wirklich schlecht voraussehen... 
Dafür kann die PCGH nun wirklich nix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ach Leute und dafür hat man dann gezahlt



Du hast dafür gezahlt, dass du keine Werbung mehr auf der Main siehst.
Der Beitrag reicht nicht aus, um ein Backbone zu finanzieren das 10GBit/s Ddos-Attacken wegsteckt oder um noch ein paar Systemadmins mehr einzustellen die 24/7 Schmiere stehen.

Das kann jeder Seite passieren die einem solchen Angriff zum Opfer fällt und hat mit irgendwelchen Abos nicht das geringste zu tun.


----------



## Nuallan (9. August 2016)

Warum gibt es kein Statement auf der Main, wenn das Forum tagelang down ist? Ist das wirklich so schwer? Oder will man die Geschichte unter den Teppich kehren und sich keine Blöße geben? Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen, denn so eine lange Downtime ist doch ungewöhnlich für so ein großes Forum.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. August 2016)

Wann ist eigentlich damit zu rechnen, dass der Fehler "403 Forbidden" behoben wird? 
Das Forum ist zwar aktuell wieder erreichbar, jedoch immer nur so für bis zu 5 Minuten, danach komme ich ebenfalls bis zu 5 Minuten nicht mehr ins Forum.

Wird noch gebastelt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Warum gibt es kein Statement auf der Main, wenn das Forum tagelang down ist?



Ein Grund könnte der gleiche wie auch im Luxx sein:
_"wie bereits erwähnt möchten wir da den Angreifern nicht die gewünschte Plattform geben"_


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. August 2016)

Im Luxx kommt man stellenweise auch nur noch per Captcha rein.  Wäre das nicht eine relativ einfach Möglichkeit (wenn auch nur vorrübergehend), um die Lage etwas zu entschärfen?


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2016)

Oder nur noch für Angemeldete Nutzer.



Ist eigentlich bekannt, von wo die unnormalen Anfragen kommen?


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Warum gibt es kein Statement auf der Main, wenn das Forum tagelang down ist? Ist das wirklich so schwer? Oder will man die Geschichte unter den Teppich kehren und sich keine Blöße geben? Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute den Fehler bei sich selbst suchen, denn so eine lange Downtime ist doch ungewöhnlich für so ein großes Forum.


"Statement" - du hast dieses unsägliche "Stellungnahme" vergessen ^^ -  wäre auf der Hauptseite nicht sinnig, wenn die so oft ausfällt. Jedoch gab es genügend Hinweise zum Ausfall über die sozialen, also erreichbaren(!) Netzwerke, sowie hier in den Threads. So lange die Analysen nicht durch sind und nicht alles wieder so läuft wie es soll, wird es dazu auch keine weiteren Details geben. Falls sich irgendwer sorgen macht, es wäre irgendwas wildes bzgl. der Daten: Keine Panik, ist es nicht - kein Hack.  Wir kämpfen gegen Belastungsprobleme.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wird noch gebastelt?


Ständig.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (9. August 2016)

Ok meine Festnetz IP steht auf der Blacklist das ist Super....


----------



## Nuallan (9. August 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Grund könnte der gleiche wie auch im Luxx sein:
> _"wie bereits erwähnt möchten wir da den Angreifern nicht die gewünschte Plattform geben"_



Was hat denn ein Sticky-Statement ala "Wir haben Probleme mit dem Forum und der Kommentarfunktion und sagen Bescheid wenn wir eine Lösung haben" damit zu tun? Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste, was mit in so einem Fall tut.



ZAM schrieb:


> "Statement" - du hast dieses unsägliche "Stellungnahme" vergessen ^^ - wäre auf der Hauptseite nicht sinnig, wenn die so oft ausfällt. Jedoch gab es genügend Hinweise zum Ausfall über die sozialen, also erreichbaren(!) Netzwerke, sowie hier in den Threads. So lange die Analysen nicht durch sind und nicht alles wieder so läuft wie es soll, wird es dazu auch keine weiteren Details geben. Falls sich irgendwer sorgen macht, es wäre irgendwas wildes bzgl. der Daten: Keine Panik, ist es nicht - kein Hack. Wir kämpfen gegen Belastungsprobleme.



Problem 1: Nicht jeder Mensch nutzt sozialen Netzwerke.
Problem 2: Hier in den Threads? Der war echt gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2016)

Sagen wirs anders - du kannst dich
a) Damit abfinden wie es von der Leitung gehandhabt wird und wie alle anderen auch warten bis ZAM alles wieder im Griff hat oder
b) Dich weiter darüber beschweren dass es nicht so gemacht wird wie du es an der Stelle vielleicht getan hättest.

Entscheidungshilfe: Methode B ändert nichts außer ggf. deinen Puls.

(Ich nutze übrigens auch keinerlei sozialen Netzwerke )


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Nicht sporadisch, sondern permanent


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht sporadisch, sondern permanent



Nee, jetzt klappt es mal


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Problem 2: Hier in den Threads? Der war echt gut.


Das habe ich jetzt mal überlesen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2016)

Wo stehen denn eure Server überhaupt?

Befinden sie sich noch in Deutschland, oder sind sie aus Kostengründen nach Asien ausgelagert worden?

Und ihr habt nur noch Zugriff per Fernwartung


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wo stehen denn eure Server überhaupt?
> 
> Befinden sie sich noch in Deutschland, oder sind sie aus Kostengründen nach Asien ausgelagert worden?
> 
> Und ihr habt nur noch Zugriff per Fernwartung


In Timbuktu, Zugriff erfolgt per Briefpost.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Befinden sie sich noch in Deutschland, oder sind sie aus Kostengründen nach Asien ausgelagert worden?
> 
> Und ihr habt nur noch Zugriff per Fernwartung



Auch bei einem Rechenzentrum in DE ist kein direkter Zugang zum  Server möglich. Zumal die ja heute nur noch virtuell laufen und man sich  die Hardare mit duzenden anderen Webspaces teilt.


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> In Timbuktu, Zugriff erfolgt per Briefpost.



Danke, alles klar


----------



## hema8193 (9. August 2016)

Kein Hack wir kämpfen gegen Belastungsprobleme... Hahaha der war echt gut und das nun schon seit 3 Tagen? Genau ist alles halb so wild es fehlt nur noch eine php Datei


----------



## nikon87 (9. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch bei einem Rechenzentrum in DE ist kein direkter Zugang zum  Server möglich. Zumal die ja heute nur noch virtuell laufen und man sich  die Hardare mit duzenden anderen Webspaces teilt.


Hm...ich würde annehmen, dass eine große Firma wie Computec eigene Hardware hat und sich diese nicht mit "duzenden anderen Webspaces teilt". Dass es sich bei der Hardware dann eventuell um Virtualisierer handelt auf denen jeweils mehrere virtuelle Server laufen mag ja trotzdem sein, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass man da ein "Shared Hosting" nutzt. Und direkter Zugang zum eigenen Server ist sehr wohl möglich, zumindest bei bestimmten RZ-Betreibern und natürlich nur mit entsprechenden Verträgen/Zugangsberechtigungen. Das würde aber in diesem Fall auch nichts weiter bringen...außer das man höchst selbst den Stecker ziehen könnte um den Angreifern das Ziel zu nehmen...was auch wieder keinen Sinn machen würde. 


hema8193 schrieb:


> Kein Hack wir kämpfen gegen Belastungsprobleme... Hahaha der war echt gut und das nun schon seit 3 Tagen? Genau ist alles halb so wild es fehlt nur noch eine php Datei


Wenn du so ein Experte bist...setz dich mit Computec in Verbindung, löse das Problem in 5 Minuten und du wirst voraussichtlich entsprechend dafür entlohnt. Ich bezweifle aber mal, dass dir das auch nur im geringsten möglich ist. Von daher: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...der Rest des Spruches sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## hema8193 (10. August 2016)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Hm...ich würde annehmen, dass eine große Firma wie Computec eigene Hardware hat und sich diese nicht mit "duzenden anderen Webspaces teilt". Dass es sich bei der Hardware dann eventuell um Virtualisierer handelt auf denen jeweils mehrere virtuelle Server laufen mag ja trotzdem sein, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass man da ein "Shared Hosting" nutzt. Und direkter Zugang zum eigenen Server ist sehr wohl möglich, zumindest bei bestimmten RZ-Betreibern und natürlich nur mit entsprechenden Verträgen/Zugangsberechtigungen. Das würde aber in diesem Fall auch nichts weiter bringen...außer das man höchst selbst den Stecker ziehen könnte um den Angreifern das Ziel zu nehmen...was auch wieder keinen Sinn machen würde.
> 
> Wenn du so ein Experte bist...setz dich mit Computec in Verbindung, löse das Problem in 5 Minuten und du wirst voraussichtlich entsprechend dafür entlohnt. Ich bezweifle aber mal, dass dir das auch nur im geringsten möglich ist. Von daher: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...der Rest des Spruches sollte bekannt sein.



So mein Freund, woher willst du denn das wissen? Hast du eine Glaskugel oder willst einfach nur schleimsch... bei den Cheffes von hier? Zu deiner Info ich bin IT Administrator und wir haben in der Firma 12 Server am laufen für ein Online Programm bei uns (Profitbricks unser guter Anbieter). Daher ja ich hab ein gewisses Verständnis davon, aber du weißt ja sowieso alles viel besser und kennst mich ja persönlich und bist am laufenden. Ein Ausfall kann immer passieren und ist keine schöne Sache, doch man kann doch auch einfach schreiben, was das Problem derzeit ist. Schon komisch das DDOS Weiterleitungabfrage am Anfang startet aber klar hat nur was mit der Auslastung zutun, denn die Seite wird jetzt anstatt von ca. 50.000 Leuten von jetzt auf gleich von 2,3 Mrd besucht, PCGH ist anscheinend ja ein Hauptsponsor der Olympia und daher jetzt die massive Auslastung. Also komm spar dir deine Meldungen wenn du von dem was einer macht oder nicht macht keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## aloha84 (10. August 2016)

hema8193 schrieb:


> *Schon komisch das DDOS Weiterleitungabfrage am Anfang startet aber klar hat nur was mit der Auslastung zutun*, denn die Seite wird jetzt anstatt von ca. 50.000 Leuten von jetzt auf gleich von 2,3 Mrd besucht, PCGH ist anscheinend ja ein Hauptsponsor der Olympia und daher jetzt die massive Auslastung. Also komm spar dir deine Meldungen wenn du von dem was einer macht oder nicht macht keine Ahnung hat.



......Da du dich im weitesten Sinne noch auf Zam beziehst sei gesagt, dass er mit Belastungs/Auslastungsproblem* vermutlich* DDOS-Angriffe meint.
Mit "kein Hack" bezog er sich auf die Datensicherheit.


----------



## taks (10. August 2016)

hema8193 schrieb:


> Ein Ausfall kann immer passieren und ist keine schöne Sache, doch man kann doch auch einfach schreiben, was das Problem derzeit ist. Schon komisch das DDOS Weiterleitungabfrage am Anfang startet aber klar hat nur was mit der Auslastung zutun, denn die Seite wird jetzt anstatt von ca. 50.000 Leuten von jetzt auf gleich von 2,3 Mrd besucht,



PCGH Backbone 10'000'000'000 Bit/s  
Eine HTTP Anfrage 500'000 Bit
20'000 HTTP Anfragen 10'000'000'000 Bit
Na, siehst du was?


----------



## nikon87 (10. August 2016)

hema8193 schrieb:


> So mein Freund, woher willst du denn das wissen? Hast du eine Glaskugel oder willst einfach nur schleimsch... bei den Cheffes von hier? Zu deiner Info ich bin IT Administrator und wir haben in der Firma 12 Server am laufen für ein Online Programm bei uns (Profitbricks unser guter Anbieter). Daher ja ich hab ein gewisses Verständnis davon, aber du weißt ja sowieso alles viel besser und kennst mich ja persönlich und bist am laufenden. Ein Ausfall kann immer passieren und ist keine schöne Sache, doch man kann doch auch einfach schreiben, was das Problem derzeit ist. Schon komisch das DDOS Weiterleitungabfrage am Anfang startet aber klar hat nur was mit der Auslastung zutun, denn die Seite wird jetzt anstatt von ca. 50.000 Leuten von jetzt auf gleich von 2,3 Mrd besucht, PCGH ist anscheinend ja ein Hauptsponsor der Olympia und daher jetzt die massive Auslastung. Also komm spar dir deine Meldungen wenn du von dem was einer macht oder nicht macht keine Ahnung hat.


Was soll denn das mit Schleimen zu tun haben? Ich verstehe es nur nicht warum man, so wie du, hier rummeckert aber keinerlei Lösungen anbieten kann weil man es selbst nicht besser kann/besser weiß bzw. einfach keinerlei Einblick hat was denn genau im Hintergrund passiert. Hauptsache mal wieder gemeckert oder wie? Wie ich schon angemerkt habe, hat der Angriff offenbar auch nicht nur Computec betroffen, da deren Provider/Hoster selbst zeitweise down war. Von daher wäre auch die Frage in wie weit sie dort selbst in der Lage waren einzuschreiten.

Und um es nochmal anders zu sagen: Als IT Admin sollte dir der Unterschied zwischen einem "Hack" und einem "DDOS" (welchen man auch vereinfacht als "Belastungsprobleme" bezeichnen kann) wohl bekannt sein. Ist aber offenbar nicht der Fall oder? Und dir sollte auch bekannt sein, dass man einen entsprechend "gut geführten" DDOS nicht einfach mal so blocken kann. Das kommt dann nämlich nicht von einer Quelle sondern von Vielen und sobald man eine davon ausgesperrt hat fängt schon der nächste an. Sowas kann dann unter Umständen auch mehrere Tage dauern.

Aber was erklär ich dir das...du bist ja für ganze 12 (!!!!) Server zuständig. Und bei euch passiert sowas auch nie weil ihr so gut geschützt seit...oder vielleicht einfach weil keiner daran Interesse hat diese 12 popeligen Server anzugreifen? Ich könnte dir jetzt auch was davon erzählen, dass ich schon bei einem RZ-Betreiber gearbeitet habe und dort mit mehreren hundert (!!) Servern zu tun hatte oder so wie du "Schleichwerbung" in meinen Post einbauen, aber sehe im Gegensatz zu dir keine Notwendigkeit darin mich profilieren (bzw. in deinem Fall mich lächerlich machen) zu müssen.


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

Wer braucht Server wenn er 127.0.0.1 hat? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2016)

Anfangs war ich ja auch sehr geduldig aber heute Morgen ist mir auch die Zornesröte ins Gesicht gestiegen. So einen Mist hier. Bitte entschuldigt das jetzt wenn ich es ggf. übersehen habe aber eine Stellungname auf der Website PCGH die erreichbar war wäre schön gewesen. Habe selbst bei mir irgendwie geschaut ob ich mit den Login Daten Probleme habe oder meine Browser spinnen. Auch habe ich an einen Hack gedacht und so.

Im Ernst, ein Hinweis auf der Main wäre gut gewesen. Da kam zumindest ich immer drauf. Nutze selbst keine anderen Sozialen Netzwerke.

Ansonsten drücke ich euch die Daumen das jetzt wieder alles läuft.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Anfangs war ich ja auch sehr geduldig aber heute Morgen ist mir auch die Zornesröte ins Gesicht gestiegen. So einen Mist hier. Bitte entschuldigt das jetzt wenn ich es ggf. übersehen habe aber eine Stellungname auf der Website PCGH die erreichbar war wäre schön gewesen. Habe selbst bei mir irgendwie geschaut ob ich mit den Login Daten Probleme habe oder meine Browser spinnen. Auch habe ich an einen Hack gedacht und so.
> 
> Im Ernst, ein Hinweis auf der Main wäre gut gewesen. Da kam zumindest ich immer drauf. Nutze selbst keine anderen Sozialen Netzwerke.
> 
> Ansonsten drücke ich euch die Daumen das jetzt wieder alles läuft.


Das denke ich mir auch. Warum kann man da nicht mal offiziell Bescheid geben, abseits von FB oder Twitter.^^

MfG


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

Hatte auch schon passwort gewechselt, weil ich mich nicht mehr einloggen konnte, und dachte, das ich mit Anfang 40 schon an Dimenz leide! 

Eine Info wäre sinnig gewesen.
Hätte mir vieles tüfteln erspart.

Das erinnert mich an 2013, als xbox live mit ddos attackiert worden ist und Weihnachten sehr viele xones offline waren. Übel übel.
Neue Konsole und nicht zocken können. Stichwort: Day one Patch.

Viel Glück PCGH , das ihr das rasch in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## metalstore (10. August 2016)

ich wollte mich vorhin auf Tapatalk im Forum anmelden, kam allerdings immer eine Fehlermeldung

irgendwann kam von Tapatalk dann selbst ein PopUp, dass das Forum nciht erreichbar sei/ich mich nicht einloggen kann, da CloudFlare dem eigentlichen Forum vorgeschaltet ist.

@ZAM, Moderatoren oder Redakteure: bleibt das mit Cloudfare, so dass Tapatalk nicht mehr verwendet werden kann?


----------



## Körschgen (10. August 2016)

Warum wurde mein Post gelöscht?!?!

Weil ich Vogel geschrieben hab?!

Man kann es auch übertreiben...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. August 2016)

Da der eine oder andere schon wieder nach Stellungsnahmen plärrt wiederhole ich mich: Wir haben auf Facebook und auf Twitter sofort informiert, im Forum, nachdem wir das konnten. Twitter und Facebook sind auch ohne Account besuchbar. Diesen weiten Weg kann man mal beschreiten, wenn man unbedingt wissen will, was los ist. Weiterhin äußern wir uns nicht zum Fall, solange "Ermittlungen laufen". Wir sind genauso genervt wie ihr und müssen uns ebenso in Geduld üben. Für manche Probleme fallen Lösungen halt auch nicht vom Himmel - außer es kennt jemand einen handauflegenden Voodoo-Heiler mit Zulassung.  Also, genießt es, solange es geht. Und falls es mal nicht geht, ruft mal einen Freund an, den ihr länger nicht gesprochen habt.

Wir melden uns, wenn es garantiert wieder läuft.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Warum wurde mein Post gelöscht?!?!
> 
> Weil ich Vogel geschrieben hab?!
> 
> Man kann es auch übertreiben...


Da steht "Spam". Haja, seh es sportlich. Die Geschichte hat es nicht weitergebracht und da kann man in der Postproduction schon mal schneiden.


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

Oder die Oma, die einen Stundenlang voll labert 2 Stunden nachdem man am Telefon eingeschlafen ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. August 2016)

Ich hoffe das kann und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt!


----------



## KillercornyX (10. August 2016)

Ich hab jetzt zum ersten mal die Vorschaltseite von cloudflare gesehen. Hoffentlich hilft das ein bisl...


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das kann und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt!


Unwahrscheinlich.

Angenommen du legst dir ein Bot Netzwerk aus, dann hast du von aller Welt Computer mit denen du Verbindungen auf und abbauen kannst.
Wenn der Nutzer nichts von dem Bot Netz auf seinem PC weiss, ist er nicht Schuld.
Ein Nutzer der mit einem Bot infiziert wurde, kann unmoeglich die Schuld tragen oder?
Wuerde auch nur Nutzer von Deutschland betreffen, kannst ja schlecht nach Timbuktu verfolgen...

Ich glaube auch, das selbst wenn man jede deutsche IP ermitelln wuerde und die Leute verklagen wuerde, waere der Aufwand zu gross, als das es sich lohnen wuerde.
Mach mal mehrere tausend Prozesse gegen Personen...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. August 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Angenommen du legst dir ein Bot Netzwerk aus, dann hast du von aller Welt Computer mit denen du Verbindungen auf und abbauen kannst.
> Wenn der Nutzer nichts von dem Bot Netz auf seinem PC weiss, ist er nicht Schuld.
> ...


Ich hatte ja eher gehofft, dass man den "Drahtzieher" verfolgt. Falls das denn überhaupt möglich ist


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

Der Drahtzieher ist hoechstwahrscheinlich ein Unternehmen das beauftragt wurde.
Diese Unternehmen bestehen oft wiederum aus Sub Unternehmen...
Du kannst dir vorstellen wo das hinfuehrt.
Jetzt muss es noch nicht einmal sein, das man den ermitteln kann.

Was ist, wenn man mit anonymen Zahlungsmittel gezahlt hat? z.B so Hawala – Wikipedia
Ist uebrigens in Deutschland verboten, dieses Zahlungssystem.
Stell dir jetzt mal vor, dieses Zahlungssystem wird unterteilt in Unterhaendler und co. 
Somit hat man einen sehr grossen Baum...


----------



## wolflux (10. August 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Server-Guru von Hardwareluxx:
> 
> _Hey Leute!  Nun ein paar Infos von mir bzgl. der Server-Problematiken der letzten Tage. Zunächst eine kleine Rückschau - wir haben erstmalig am vergangenen Freitag ein massive Attacke auf verschiedene UDP-Ports bekommen - die Bandbreite lag dabei öfter über der kritischen 10GBit/s-Marke. Diese konnte durch verschiedene Maßnahmen erfolgreich abgewehrt werden. Es folgten leider weitere Angriffe - in Form von POST-Requests auf die Forum-Startseite, später auf andere Teilbereiche des Forums. Die Anfrage-Anzahl ging dabei in die Millionen binnen weniger Minuten. Wir mussten hier immer wieder reaktiv tätig werden - d.h. also erst mit sichtbar werden der jeweiligen Attacken mussten wir uns entsprechend Schutzmethoden ermitteln und implementieren. Aus taktischen Gründen kann ich da leider nicht besonders tief ins Detail gehen - wie bereits erwähnt möchten wir da den Angreifern nicht die gewünschte Plattform geben, und ebenso müssen wir uns zurückhalten mit Informationen darüber, mit welchen Methoden wir die Angriffe abwehren. Wir würden sonst Gefahr laufen, Informationen an den oder die Angreifer zu geben, die dann entsprechend wiederum gegen uns verwendet werden könnte.  Ich darf betonen, dass Eure Daten (persönliche Infos wie Mail-Adressen oder auch Passwörter) nach unseren Erkenntnissen nicht gestohlen oder abgegriffen wurden. Ebenso darf ich Euch vergewissern, dass wir bei dem kleinsten Verdacht auf "Daten-Diebstahl" sofort deutlich erkennbare Hinweise platziert hätten.  Ich kann auch leider noch keine abschließende Entwarnung geben, denn leider ist es jederzeit möglich, dass Dritte mit den unterschiedlichsten (im Regelfall übrigens kriminellen) Methoden versuchen könnten, unsere Dienste zu stören bzw. zu sabotieren.  Für den Moment sieht es aber ganz gut aus    Beste Grüße, alles Gute!  Arne
> 
> ...




Das sind auch meine Bedenken ob Meine Daten abgerufen wurde.
Ich habe natürlich nichts zu verbergen aber wäre nicht wirklich gut.
Kann man das feststellen ?
MfG wolflux


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ....Solche Leute zeigen keine Sicherheitslücken auf, das sind nur irgendwelche armseligen Idioten die denken, sie hätten 1337-H4XX0R-Skills, weil sie Server schlicht überlasten... Solche Leute haben nur Destruktives im Gedanken. Und ja, es ist verboten:
> § 303b StGB Computersabotage - dejure.org
> Strafbarkeit von DDoS-Attacken | heise online
> 
> Zu 2) Umso mehr steigert sich das "WTF interessierterUser ?!" bei mir.


Danke für Hinweis zur Gesetzeslage, da war ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.

Im Artikel steht ebenso, dass viele diese Art Angriffe als Kavaliersdelikt sehen, wird z.B. der NPD Server lahm gelegt, wenn mal wieder verfassungsfeindliches verbreitet wird, machen viele freiwillig mit. Wenn dieses Forum nicht erreichbar ist, ist das wie gesagt störend, für die Betreiber ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden und für einzelne Person eine Menge Arbeit. Trotzdem, und das meine ich mit Sicherheitslücken, lernen wir, damit umzugehen und Gegenmassnahmen zu finden. Irgendwo stand etwas von Botnet, auch die zu finden und zu zerschlagen ist notwendig. Denn Angst habe ich vor wirklich schweren Angriffen auf unsere Infrastruktur, wie Kraftwerke, Wasserversorgung etc.  So war der Ursprungstext gemeint. Ich hoffe, du kannst meine Gedanken nachvollziehen.


----------



## uka (10. August 2016)

Ich weiß nun nicht ob das hier richtig ist, oder ob ich dies in den Offiziellen Feedback-Thread für die Board-Software gehört, aber ich habe ich kann einige Beiträge nicht mehr Editieren. 

Beispiel:
Ich möchte den Star Citizen Sammelthread aktualisieren (Erweitertes Editieren), aber wenn ich drauf klicke kommt "One more step" mit Captcha-Abfrage (siehe Bild). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach werde ich auf eine weiße Seite geleitet. Es ist auch egal wann ich das Versuche, ob Morgens/Mittags/Abends/Nachts .. gibt es da auch künftig eine Besserung?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

Bin jetzt wieder Online im Forum


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Da der eine oder andere schon wieder nach Stellungsnahmen plärrt wiederhole ich mich: Wir haben auf Facebook und auf Twitter sofort informiert, im Forum, nachdem wir das konnten. Twitter und Facebook sind auch ohne Account besuchbar. Diesen weiten Weg kann man mal beschreiten, wenn man unbedingt wissen will, was los ist.


Nur doof, wenn man erst einmal minutenlang runterscrollen muss um die entsprechende News zu lesen. 



> Weiterhin äußern wir uns nicht zum Fall, solange "Ermittlungen laufen". Wir sind genauso genervt wie ihr und müssen uns ebenso in Geduld üben. Für manche Probleme fallen Lösungen halt auch nicht vom Himmel - außer es kennt jemand einen handauflegenden Voodoo-Heiler mit Zulassung.  Also, genießt es, solange es geht. Und falls es mal nicht geht, ruft mal einen Freund an, den ihr länger nicht gesprochen habt.


 Dafür hat jeder hier Verständnis, denke ich mal, es geht nur um die suboptimale Kommunikation. 


MfG


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

Ich schaue nicht auf Facebook. 
Auch nicht auf Twitter.
Wenn man da kein Account hat, dann schaut man auch nicht unbedingt da nach.

Ein einfaches ok,  wir hätten auf die Hauptseite einem Hinweis machen können, hätte gereicht, als so gereizt zu reagieren. Oder es war technisch nicht möglich.
Aber ich verstehe natürlich auch die Gereiztheit. Bei so viel Arbeit die ihr nun habt.

Und an den Prangersollte man euch nicht stellen!

Viel Glück bei der Behebung.
Ich kann nur warten und mich freuen, wenn es wieder richtig funktioniert.
Ihr schafft das!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Ich möchte den Star Citizen Sammelthread aktualisieren (Erweitertes Editieren), aber wenn ich drauf klicke kommt "One more step" mit Captcha-Abfrage (siehe Bild).
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat mit dem gleichen Problemn zu tun und wird wieder funktionieren wenn der Laden wieder läuft wie er soll.
Dass du eine weiße Seite angezeigt bekommst liegt daran dass da eigentlich eine recht ausufernde Fehlermeldung erscheinen würde wenn du die Berechtigung hättest diese sehen zu können - da keine (erweiterten) Fehlerausgaben für normale Zugriffe (also ohne erweiterte Rechte) erlaubt sind bekommste aber nur ne leere Seite zu sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. August 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nur doof, wenn man erst einmal minutenlang runterscrollen muss um die entsprechende News zu lesen.
> 
> Dafür hat jeder hier Verständnis, denke ich mal, es geht nur um die suboptimale Kommunikation.
> 
> ...


Würde ich vielleicht gelten lassen, aber: In der Spitzenzeit der Probleme waren die Benachrichtigungen entsprechend auf beiden Portalen angepinnt und das wäre auch bei den News so gewesen. Vielleicht hasst ihr mich jetzt, aber unsere Kommunikation war verhältnismäßig gut. Wir haben nämlich nicht gewartet, bis die Geschäftsleitung ein Statement freigibt. Das hätte deutlich länger gedauert. Da muss man auch mal honorieren, dass wir relativ autonom kommunizieren können, ohne episch lange Entscheidungswege gehen zu müssen. Dass wir nicht auf jeden Wunsch eingehen, sollte klar sein. Schon gar nicht auf den, dass wir technisch ins Detail gehen. Das wollen und müssen wir an der Stelle nicht.

Also, long story short, wie der Web-2.0-Nutzer sagt: Die Kommunikation war meiner Meinung nach okay. besser geht immer, aber wir müssen uns in solchen Situationen auch erst einmal orientieren.


----------



## BoMbY (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Da der eine oder andere schon wieder nach Stellungsnahmen plärrt wiederhole ich mich: Wir haben auf Facebook und auf Twitter sofort informiert, im Forum, nachdem wir das konnten. Twitter und Facebook sind auch ohne Account besuchbar. Diesen weiten Weg kann man mal beschreiten, wenn man unbedingt wissen will, was los ist. Weiterhin äußern wir uns nicht zum Fall, solange "Ermittlungen laufen". Wir sind genauso genervt wie ihr und müssen uns ebenso in Geduld üben. Für manche Probleme fallen Lösungen halt auch nicht vom Himmel - außer es kennt jemand einen handauflegenden Voodoo-Heiler mit Zulassung.  Also, genießt es, solange es geht. Und falls es mal nicht geht, ruft mal einen Freund an, den ihr länger nicht gesprochen habt.
> 
> Wir melden uns, wenn es garantiert wieder läuft.
> 
> Da steht "Spam". Haja, seh es sportlich. Die Geschichte hat es nicht weitergebracht und da kann man in der Postproduction schon mal schneiden.



Eure Informationspolitik solltet Ihr echt nochmal überdenken. Woher sollen die Leute überhaupt Euren Twitter oder Facebook Account kennen? Abgesehen davon scheint da jemand bei Euch merkwürdige Dinge zu treiben - habt Ihr zum Beispiel das Netcologne-Netz für extreme.pcgameshardware.de geblockt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2016)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Woher sollen die Leute überhaupt Euren Twitter oder Facebook Account kennen?



Och komm schon, selbst als FB-Verachter kenne ich die Accounts weil an allen Ecken dafür Werbung gemacht wird.
Und wer selbst davon noch nie was gesehen hat googelt mal nach "PCGH down" und siehe an der erste Treffer ist die entsprechende Fratzenbuch-Meldung.

Ein ganz klein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte man noch verlangen können.


----------



## BoMbY (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Würde ich vielleicht gelten lassen, aber: In der Spitzenzeit der Probleme waren die Benachrichtigungen entsprechend auf beiden Portalen angepinnt und das wäre auch bei den News so gewesen.



So etwas war für mich nicht sichtbar.

(Das hätte ich in das andere Post geschrieben, aber Euer merkwürdiges System lässt mich nicht editieren)


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich schaue nicht auf Facebook.
> Auch nicht auf Twitter.
> Wenn man da kein Account hat, dann schaut man auch nicht unbedingt da nach.
> 
> ...


das ist ja auch okay, wenn da einer nicht hin will, aber in der akuten Phase war es ohnehin die einzige Möglichkeit. Statements auf nicht erreichbaren Seiten sind sinnfrei.  Ich/wir sind auch gar nicht gereizt. Aber möglicherweise genervt, denn ich erkläre es nicht das erste Mal und es wird immer wieder damit angefangen.  Anyway: Danke fürs Daumendrücken.


----------



## BoMbY (10. August 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> der erste Treffer ist die entsprechende Fratzenbuch-Meldung..



Nicht für mich. Und auf Twitter sind auch keine aktuellen Meldungen.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. August 2016)

Ich gebs auf.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf.



Das passiert wenn die Leute nicht die Augen beim LESEN aufmachen Google


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

Eigentlich sollte man sich nicht wirklich beschweren. Das, PCGHX Forum ist fuer das was es kostet (nichts) fuer den Enduser ueberproportional gut.
Alleine die kosten zum Warten, ISP, Server usw...
Also ich frage mich manchmal, wie man sich darueber noch beschweren kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf.


Bevor Du Dich umbringst:
Eine starke Gemeinschaft | TelefonSeelsorge Deutschland


----------



## Defenz0r (10. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bevor Du Dich umbringst:
> Eine starke Gemeinschaft | TelefonSeelsorge Deutschland



Boese Falle; Ein Schelm wer boeses dabei denkt


----------



## -H1N1- (10. August 2016)

Ihr könnt ja eine News auf der Main verfassen, wenn alles wieder 100%ig funzt .


----------



## KillercornyX (10. August 2016)

Jeder Normalo-User merkt doch das irgendwas nicht stimmt, wozu braucht man da also noch ausschweifende Bericht wie "Ja, wir sind down weil XYZ uns DDos´t!" Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist unsere stärkste Waffe, aber manche scheinen echt üble Ladehemmungen zu haben. Man darf auch darauf vertrauen dass Mitarbeiter eines Computermagazins entsprechendes Personal haben die sich um sowas kümmern. Und jeder der schon mal einen DDoS-Angriff mitbekommen hat, weiß dass dies nicht in 2 Stunden ausgestanden ist. Selbst die großen wie Sony, Microsoft & Co hatten daran zu knabbern, und die haben sicher das 100-fache an Personal als PCGH. 
Also einfach mal runterkommen vom Empörungsthron und Geduld beweisen. Viel mehr als die Downtime nervt das rumgeflame weil manche User nicht wissen wie man offline klar kommt. Es gibt wesentlich schlimmeres als ein Forum mit ner technischen Störung....


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2016)

Bei mir kam so ein Weiterleitungfenster weiß gar nicht was da alles stand... Browser wird geprüft... blablabla... danach "du hast keinen Zugriff". Habe ich paarmal probiert. Dachte schon ich wäre gesperrt und hätte irgendwas schädliches aufn Rechner.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei mir kam so ein Weiterleitungfenster weiß gar nicht was da alles stand... Browser wird geprüft... blablabla... danach "du hast keinen Zugriff". Habe ich paarmal probiert. Dachte schon ich wäre gesperrt und hätte irgendwas schädliches aufn Rechner.



Gleich einen Virenscann durchführen  War bei mir aber auch so^^


----------



## daLexi (10. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Egal ob Chrome, Firefox, EDGE, ständig Ladefehler und Meldungen das ich kein Recht habe auf das Forum zuzugreifen.
Tapatalk meldet gelöschten Forum... 
Hier scheint es seit Tagen mächtig was im argen zu liegen...
Anmeldung klappt auch nur ca. alle 20  Versuche...


----------



## h_tobi (10. August 2016)

Echt armselig, dass hier seit Tagen nix mehr richtig läuft. 

Wenn die Website läuft, komme ich nicht ins Forum, sorry, aber bei einer PC-Hardware Website, "die sogar Geld verdienen mochte", 
erwarte ich, dass solche Probleme in 1-2 Tagen erledigt sind. 

Wofür gibt es denn so tolle Administratoren, wenn die selbst gegen Skriptkiddies nichts ausrichten können. 

Zum Glück bezahle ich bei keiner Website irgendwelche "Gebühren" wofür auch immer. 

Der positive Effekt an der Sache: Man ist weniger online  oder besucht andere Seiten, die es besser im Griff haben.



PS: Den Rest meines Kommentares von heute morgen weiß ich nicht mehr, da ich seit einigen Stunden erneut keinen Zugang zum Forum hatte und der Rest weg ist....

Ach ja, spart euch die Kommentare, wollte nur mal meine Meinung los werden, solange es noch geht.....


----------



## -Gizmo (10. August 2016)

Hier z.B der neueste IT Security Albtraum:

ProjectSauron realisiert massgeschneiderte staatliche Spionage-Kampagnen | heise online


----------



## h_tobi (10. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme jetzt ständig einen Datenbankfehler. Die Seiten des Forums lassen sich erst nach ein paar mal F5 anzeigen, dann aber ohne jegliche Formatierung.   Datenbankfehler: Too many connections



Bei mir läuft seit dem WE nix mehr, neben "Datenbankfehler: Too many connections" kommt auch "No Permission: keine Rechte die Seite aufzurufen". 

Selbst wenn die Webseite mal wieder Lust hat, komme ich nicht ins Forum. Oder ich komme kurz ins Forum und die Webseite ist off.

Irgendwie läuft seit dem WE nichts mehr, wie es sein sollte. 

Wollen mal hoffen, dass die Admins irgendwann in diesem Monat ne Lösung finden, die langfristig hilft. (Neuer Serverhoster z.B.)


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Och komm schon, selbst als FB-Verachter kenne ich die Accounts weil an allen Ecken dafür Werbung gemacht wird.
> Und wer selbst davon noch nie was gesehen hat googelt mal nach "PCGH down" und siehe an der erste Treffer ist die entsprechende Fratzenbuch-Meldung.
> 
> Ein ganz klein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte man noch verlangen können.


Also ich habe diese Eigeninitiative gemacht und auch dann auf facebook geguckt. Da musste ich aber erst einmal runterscrollen bis dann irgendwann die Nachricht kam. Bei so einem anhaltenen Problem finde ich es suboptimal gelöst.



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Würde ich vielleicht gelten lassen, aber: In der Spitzenzeit der Probleme waren die Benachrichtigungen entsprechend auf beiden Portalen angepinnt und das wäre auch bei den News so gewesen. Vielleicht hasst ihr mich jetzt, aber unsere Kommunikation war verhältnismäßig gut. Wir haben nämlich nicht gewartet, bis die Geschäftsleitung ein Statement freigibt. Das hätte deutlich länger gedauert. Da muss man auch mal honorieren, dass wir relativ autonom kommunizieren können, ohne episch lange Entscheidungswege gehen zu müssen. Dass wir nicht auf jeden Wunsch eingehen, sollte klar sein. Schon gar nicht auf den, dass wir technisch ins Detail gehen. Das wollen und müssen wir an der Stelle nicht.
> 
> Also, long story short, wie der Web-2.0-Nutzer sagt: Die Kommunikation war meiner Meinung nach okay. besser geht immer, aber wir müssen uns in solchen Situationen auch erst einmal orientieren.


Kurz kann ich auch.:

Die Kommunikation ist ausbaufähig. 

Als Instrument für die aktue Downzeit ist es sicherlich alternativlos aber die Downzeit besteht ja seid vielen Tagen mit Unterbrechungen wo man die off. Seite besuchen konnte und da hätte eine TOP Info-News sicherlich weitergeholfen. 

MfG


----------



## Norisk699 (10. August 2016)

Ich verstehe ja nicht so ganz, wie man als Benutzer einer kostenlosen Internetseite und eines kostenlosen Forums sich über eine Nichterreichbarkeit der Website beschweren kann. 
Oder hat hier irgendjemand hier für seinen Account in € bezahlt? 
Und dass das das Team von PCGH / Computec nicht mit Absicht und aus purer Boshaftigkeit gemacht hat und die Seite so aus Spaß offline stellt, sollte wohl dem Durchschnitts-User auch von vornherein klar gewesen sein.

Also wo ist das Problem der hier teils pöbelnden oder zumindest herumjammernden Usern?


----------



## Rarek (10. August 2016)

bin ich alleine damit, dass ich jetzt nach 24h erst wieder in Forum darf?
403 ist echt nerfig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Echt armselig, dass hier seit Tagen nix mehr richtig läuft.
> 
> Wenn die Website läuft, komme ich nicht ins Forum, sorry, aber bei einer PC-Hardware Website, "die sogar Geld verdienen mochte",
> erwarte ich, dass solche Probleme in 1-2 Tagen erledigt sind.
> ...



Nicht alles lässt sich innerhalb in 1 bis 2 Tagen erledigen, daher verstehe ich dein Kommentar nicht so richtig


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2016)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja nicht so ganz, wie man als Benutzer einer kostenlosen Internetseite und eines kostenlosen Forums sich über eine Nichterreichbarkeit der Website beschweren kann.
> Oder hat hier irgendjemand hier für seinen Account in € bezahlt?
> Und dass das das Team von PCGH / Computec nicht mit Absicht und aus purer Boshaftigkeit gemacht hat und die Seite so aus Spaß offline stellt, sollte wohl dem Durchschnitts-User auch von vornherein klar gewesen sein.
> 
> Also wo ist das Problem der hier teils pöbelnden oder zumindest herumjammernden Usern?



Hier Pöbelt keiner, hier ist jedem klar das dies keine Absicht war von PCGH oder Computec und hier hat auch niemand Geld bezahlt für einen Account. 

Aber:

Meine "Kritik", und nichts anderes als konstruktive Kritik / eine Anregung war es, bleibt bestehen:

Auf der (zumindest habe ich in der ganzen Zeit nicht erlebt das sie nicht erreichbar war) PC Games Hardware (PCGH): Computer + PC-Spiele hätte ich gerne eine News gelesen das es ein Problem gibt (Hack, DOS, Hosterserver Probleme.....) das man daran Arbeitet usw... Habe mich auch entschuldigt wenn mir eine solche News da entgangen sein sollte.

Mehr nicht. Mach doch keinen Herrmann hier jetzt.

Davon mal ab, ich zahle nicht für einen Account hier aber ich bin Leser/Abonnent des Magazins und damit Kunde, auch zahle ich für das Digitalabo. Von da an wäre es schön auf der funktionierenden Seite ne Info zu bekommen und nicht in anderen Medien wie FB und Twitter die ich und auch viele andere nicht nutzen


----------



## Godslayer666 (10. August 2016)

Man befindet sich hier auf ner Hardware Seite, liest alles mögliche über diese und deren Funktionsweise, ebenso was Software anbelangt.
Nun erwartet man ernsthaft eine Meldung, dass diese Seite einem DDoS Angriff unterliegt. Entweder sind einige etwas begriffsstutzig oder Pcgh muss mal wieder die Rüge auspacken und erklären wie ein DDoS Angriff aussieht und was er bewirkt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Man befindet sich hier auf ner Hardware Seite, liest alles mögliche über diese und deren Funktionsweise, ebenso was Software anbelangt.
> Nun erwartet man ernsthaft eine Meldung, dass diese Seite einem DDoS Angriff unterliegt. Entweder sind einige etwas begriffsstutzig oder Pcgh muss mal wieder die Rüge auspacken und erklären wie ein DDoS Angriff aussieht und was er bewirkt.



Ja, so richtig mal mit der Keule den treuen Usern eins vor die Birne geben.
Ironie aus.

Einige nehmen das Forum zu ernst. Viele hängen aber auch nur dran, aber bestrafen....?

Nö!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ist man einmal im Urlaub und dann...

Es gibt offensichtlich ein deutliches Ungleichgewicht zwischen Infonachfrage eurerseits und Infoangebot unsererseits zum Thema Downtime. Das hat aber gute Gründe. Ich versuche mal, ein paar aufzuzählen.

- Zum einen kennt man als Webseitenbetreiber nicht sofort den Grund dafür, warum die Server überlastet sind.
- Eine Info der Marke "Die Server sind überlastet" ist auch irgendwie sinnfrei, denn das hat jeder selbst bemerkt, der die Seite aufrufen will.
- Die Info, warum die Server schlecht erreichbar sind, hilft euch auch nur bedingt weiter, denn am Zustand für euch ändert das rein gar nichts.
- Die meisten Leute konnten sich sowieso schon zusammenreimen, was los ist. Auch dank den Infos von Hardwareluxx, die im gleichen Boot sitzen (Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite...). Den Ausführungen kann ich mich nur anschließen: Keine Bühne geben, keine Infos, was wir gemacht haben, um die Situation zu bessern. Explizit auch keine Emotionen hochkochen, das treibt solche Leute nur an.
- Es gibt dann auch keine seriöse Aussage, WANN wir Entwarnung geben können.

Da bleibt nicht viel an Infos, die für euch wichtig wären. Leider.

ABER: Die Info, dass wir *nicht gehacked* und dass *keine Daten entwendet* wurden, hätten aber kommen müssen, das ist richtig. Hole ich hiermit nach und möchte mich entschuldigen.

An dieser Stelle mal ein Dankeschön an unsere Technik. Die schlafen seit einer Woche nicht viel, machen sonst auch kaum anderes Tagesgeschäft, als die Webseiten wieder verfügbar zu machen, lernen sehr viele Dinge über Themen, die bisher nicht in der Form relevant waren. Ich hoffe sehr (sehr!), dass wir bald zumindest eine Normalisierung haben und nicht permanent von Millionen von Aufrufen in kürzester Zeit bombardiert werden. Das hoffe ich auch für Hardwareluxx.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ABER: Die Info, dass wir *nicht gehacked* und dass *keine Daten entwendet* wurden, hätten aber kommen müssen, das ist richtig. Hole ich hiermit nach und möchte mich entschuldigen.


 Und das hatten wir zeitnah mehrfach kommuniziert. Damals aber eben nicht auf der nicht erreichbaren Seite und im nicht erreichbaren Forum.

Edit: Da fällt mir ein, dass  Zam  es im Forum zeitnah kommuniziert hat.


----------



## D0pefish (10. August 2016)

Ja das wurde schon erwähnt. Kann ich bestätigen. Es war halt ein wildes Wochenende. Nicht nur hier. Am besten man macht zur BlackHat-Zeit einfach eine Woche alle Rollos runter und tschüss... nee, Weiterbildung ist immer gut.


----------



## mumble_GLL (10. August 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen, was das hier ist (siehe Bild).
Vor kurzem erst die Sache, dass die Seite down war, und jetzt seh ich immer wenn ich auf PCGH gehe diese Meldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalstore (10. August 2016)

DDoS Protection, steht unten, musst kurz warten, dann wirste weitergeleitet 

ich weis nicht, ob das damit zusammenhängt und/oder ich was überlesen habe, aber die Editfunktion scheint nicht mehr richtig zu funktionieren.
Egal wieviel Text ich eingebe, es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass der eingegebene Text zu kurz sei.
Erst wenn ich über "Erweitert" das ganze bearbeite, funktioniert es.
Ist an sich kein Problem und im Vergleich zu den anderen Sachen völlig unbedeutend, wollte nur bescheid sagen, damit das bekannt ist


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2016)

> ABER: Die Info, dass wir *nicht gehacked* und dass *keine Daten entwendet* wurden, hätten aber kommen müssen, das ist richtig. Hole ich hiermit nach und möchte mich entschuldigen.



@Thilo: Entschuldigung angenommen 

Nein im Ernst, schön das ihr euch richtig Mühe gebt und ich wünsche euch allen, insbesondere euren Admins das ihr bald "aufgeräumt" habt damit.


----------



## befubo (10. August 2016)

Also ich bin zwar noch nicht besonders lange richtig "aktiv" hier dabei, trotzdem finde ich es krass, wie sehr hier einige Leute über Downtimes am meckern sind.
Da ich selber Admin einer Community und eines Forums bin weiss ich, dass die Jungs alles Menschenmögliche tun, um den Missstand zu beheben.

Auch verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die sich über fehlende Infos aufregen; Als die Seite zwischenzeitlich ging habe ich 5 min gebraucht um diesen Thread hier zu finden und zu merken, dass wohl alle das Problem haben. Und schon hat es sich erledigt, denn scheinbar kann ich selber ja nix dran ändern, heißt ich muss halt warten.
Ich habe großen Respekt vor den Leuten, welche das Ganze hier unterhalten und pflegen. Also entspannt euch doch alle und wartet bis der Spuck vorbei ist


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2016)

befubo schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar noch nicht besonders lange richtig "aktiv" hier dabei, trotzdem finde ich es krass, wie sehr hier einige Leute über Downtimes am meckern sind.
> Da ich selber Admin einer Community und eines Forums bin weiss ich, dass die Jungs alles Menschenmögliche tun, um den Missstand zu beheben.
> 
> Auch verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die sich über fehlende Infos aufregen; Als die Seite zwischenzeitlich ging habe ich 5 min gebraucht um diesen Thread hier zu finden und zu merken, dass wohl alle das Problem haben. Und schon hat es sich erledigt, denn scheinbar kann ich selber ja nix dran ändern, heißt ich muss halt warten.
> Ich habe großen Respekt vor den Leuten, welche das Ganze hier unterhalten und pflegen. Also entspannt euch doch alle und wartet bis der Spuck vorbei ist


Und ich verstehe Leute nicht die sich über Leute aufregen die sich über Leute aufregen... 

MfG


----------



## befubo (10. August 2016)

Hehe, reg mich ja nicht auf  Das Leben ist viel zu kurz sich über solche Belanglosigkeiten aufzuregen 
Verstehe halt einfach die Leute nicht, das ist alles.


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

Versteh nicht was du meinst?! 


Also ich kam gar nicht ganz ins forum.
 Und wenn, dann konnte ich gerade mal diesen Thread anklicken und dann war Schluss mit lustig! 
Heute ist aber ein guter Tag!


----------



## Triniter (10. August 2016)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, was das hier ist (siehe Bild).
> Vor kurzem erst die Sache, dass die Seite down war, und jetzt seh ich immer wenn ich auf PCGH gehe diese Meldung.
> 
> 
> ...


Das es sich um DDoS Protection handelt weiß ich, nur bin ich teilwese abgelehnt worden. Kann es sein das die Protection recht scharf eingestellt ist? Wäre nicht so dramatisch, ist mir nur ein oder zwei mal in der Mittagspause in der Firma passiert, von daher eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2016)

metalstore schrieb:


> @ZAM, Moderatoren oder Redakteure: bleibt das mit Cloudfare, so dass Tapatalk nicht mehr verwendet werden kann?


Wir checken das,


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

Bez. Forbidden und keinen zugang zum Forum, Hatte ich auch, mit deutschem Handy, Chrome über WLAN aus der Schweiz.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bez. Forbidden und keinen zugang zum Forum, Hatte ich auch, mit deutschem Handy, Chrome über WLAN aus der Schweiz.


Das ist normal, wenn wir das Forum direkt für alle IPs auf deny setzen. Das war zwischendurch leider ab und zu notwendig.


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2016)

Ich habe heute einen für die Admins vllt interessanten Fehler gehabt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht war ich als Eckism eingeloggt (zur Klarstellung: kein Zweitaccount, ich habe nicht mit Eckism zu tun), und als ich mich ausloggen wollte steht ich darf das nicht weil blacklist  (war mit dem Handy (Andriod 6 / Stock Browser) mobil unterwegs)
Zuhause im WLAN bin ich wieder als ich eingeloggt, kann aber nicht aufs Forum zugreifen (Seite lädt nicht). Cache und Cookies löschen hilft da auch nichts.
Geht nur am PC wenn ich über die PCGH Seite auf das Forum gehe. Tapatalk geht aber wieder 

Ich hoffe das hört bald wieder auf, die Admins und Wartungsdrohnen haben auch mal Schlaf verdient.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Warum wurde mein Post gelöscht?!?!
> 
> Weil ich Vogel geschrieben hab?!
> 
> Man kann es auch übertreiben...


Das Entfernen von persönlichen Angriffen/Beleidigungen ist nicht mal im Ansatz übertrieben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen für die Admins vllt interessanten Fehler gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pssst, Zweitaccounts sind nicht gern gesehen


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> pssst, Zweitaccounts sind nicht gern gesehen



Das bin ich wirklich nicht


----------



## iGameKudan (10. August 2016)

Diesen 403-Fehler hatte ich auch die ganze Nacht... 

Es wäre halt nett gewesen, wenn ihr auch auf der PCGH-Page einen Hinweis gesetzt hättet ("Unsere Server sind derzeit aufgrund von Angriffen unter Umständen temporär nicht zu erreichen") - zumindest für das Forum ("Das Forum ist derzeit wegen Wartungsarbeiten gesperrt"). Ich habe jetzt nämlich auch gedacht, dass ich vom Forum ausgesperrt wurde, weil die Website schon seit Gesternnachmittag relativ problemlos wieder lief... Und rein Twitter/Facebook als Infoquelle ist blöd, da die Beitrage dazu nach unten rutschen.  

Aber sonst - danke für eure Mühen, das Forum wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen. 
Hätte ich jetzt gerade das Geld über, würde ich mal die Adresse von eurem Verlag suchen und den Drohnen ne Pizza spendieren.


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2016)

Die Beiträge sind angepinnt, aber bei Fb hab ich den Beitrag obwohl ich immer mal wieder reingucke nicht angezeigt bekommen. Fb macht ja quasi was sie wollen in deine Timeline.
Ich würde nicht "wegen Angriffen" schreiben, denn genau das wollen die ja, sondern einfach "Es kann derzeit zu Ausfällen der Seite kommen". Mehr nicht. Reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Markus Wollny (10. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen für die Admins vllt interessanten Fehler gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Der Blacklist-Hinweis kommt von mod_spamhaus (von The Spamhaus Project), das ist eine DNS-Blacklist die wir jetzt nutzen, um IP-Adressen auszusperren, die durch bösartiges Verhalten aufgefallen sind - möglicherweise hast Du einen von Spammern missbrauchten Hotspot verwendet? 

Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen testen, inwieweit wir aufgrund anderer Maßnahmen auf diese DNS-Backliste verzichten können. Wenn Du allerdings zuhause auch keinen Zugriff aufs Forum hast, würde ich Dich bitten, uns Deine IP-Adresse mitzuteilen, dann können wir mal die Firewall-Logs überprüfen. Bitte schick die betroffene IP an meine E-Mail-Adresse cccadmin@computec.de. Danke!

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2016)

War am Handy in Mannheim unterwegs (also Mobilfunknetz), da kann jeder rein. Die IP zu sperren ist da leider komplett sinnlos. Zuhause geht alles.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Das bin ich wirklich nicht



Davon geh ich aus. Deswegen ja auch die Smiley´s hinter dem Satz 

@T

Es scheint ja wieder durchgängig zu laufen. Wünsche den Lowlife´s hinter den Angriffen noch alles schlechte, auf das sie niewieder Freude empfinden


----------



## Metalic (10. August 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Es scheint ja wieder durchgängig zu laufen. Wünsche den Lowlife´s hinter den Angriffen noch alles schlechte, auf das sie niewieder Freude empfinden



Ich will die Leute die damit etwas zu tun haben wirklich nicht Schutz nehmen, aber Leute. Das ist nur ein Forum. Oder geht ohne das Forum einigen Leuten der Sinn des Lebens flöten?


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen für die Admins vllt interessanten Fehler gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zweit-account? 

MfG


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2016)

Ich kann es zum Teil nachvollziehen, wenn dich hinter so nem Angriff nen Statement verbirgt. Gegen eine bestimmte Politik o.ä. aber Sinnlose Angriffe gegen Hardwareredaktionen? Für sowas wäre mir die genutzte Rechenkapazität und Bandbreite zu schade


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. August 2016)

Ich kam auch nicht ins Forum ,stand was von Ddos überprüfe deinen Browser.
Das hatte ich auch gemacht und zeitweise meine Einstellungen abgeschossen°I°  .
Nächsten Tag kam immer Forbidden und Error.aber nur im Forum.
Die Hauptseite konnte ich immer aufrufen!
Im mom keine Probleme ...mal sehen wie es Heute Abend aussieht ?

Ich werde das ganze im Auge behalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zweit-account?


Keine Angst, die Frage hat sich die Moderation auch schon gestellt, und prüft das aktuell. Aber ich persönlich vermute das war ein Teil des Fehlers, den der User aufzeigen wollte.


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2016)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zweit-account?
> 
> MfG


Nein. Ich hab Eckism auch schon eine PN geschrieben.





INU.ID schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Frage hat sich die Moderation auch schon gestellt, und prüft das aktuell. Aber ich persönlich vermute das war ein Teil des Fehlers, den der User aufzeigen wollte.


Richtig. Klingt für mich nach einem Datenbankfehler, so etwas was Steam auch schon mal hatte. Ich denke, die Admins sollten darüber informiert werden, falls das wirklich der Fall ist / war.


----------



## INU.ID (10. August 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich werde das ganze im Auge behalten



Ich auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. August 2016)

Das Bearbeiten von Beiträgen scheint stellenweise immernoch nicht zu gehen:


> Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


Ist natürlich schwierig, wenn man nach wie vor einen Bericht im Vorbereitungsforum verfassen soll


----------



## micsterni14 (10. August 2016)

Die Infopolitik von PCGH oder wer auch immer dann im Endeffekt das Sagen hat finde ich gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen! 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. August 2016)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die Infopolitik von PCGH oder wer auch immer dann im Endeffekt das Sagen hat finde ich gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen!
> 
> MfG



Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite...

Damit ist vorerst alles Wichtige gesagt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der Blacklist-Hinweis kommt von mod_spamhaus (von The Spamhaus Project), das ist eine DNS-Blacklist die wir jetzt nutzen, um IP-Adressen auszusperren, die durch bösartiges Verhalten aufgefallen sind - möglicherweise hast Du einen von Spammern missbrauchten Hotspot verwendet?



So einen ähnlichen Fehler hatte ich auch schon paar mal, da stand dann aber, das der Zugriff gesperrt wurde. (Fehler 403-Forbidden).
"You don't have permission to access /pcgh-extreme-forum-nur-feedback-zum-forum-/448383-vbulletin-datenbankfehler-3.html on this server."

Allerdings hab ich hier ne feste IP, die kann also niemand anderes nutzen.


----------



## chaotium (10. August 2016)

Ich könnt noch ein fehler von mir melden.

Ich komme zwar wieder auf die News seite, sobald ich ins Forum möchte bekomm ich einen Fehler mit der Meldung: Keine Recht dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Irgendwann sollte den DDOS-Angreifern das Geld ausgehen. So ein starkes Botnetz für mehrere Tage zu mieten ist ja auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Schrotti (10. August 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast dafür gezahlt, dass du keine Werbung mehr auf der Main siehst.
> Der Beitrag reicht nicht aus, um ein Backbone zu finanzieren das 10GBit/s Ddos-Attacken wegsteckt oder um noch ein paar Systemadmins mehr einzustellen die 24/7 Schmiere stehen.
> 
> Das kann jeder Seite passieren die einem solchen Angriff zum Opfer fällt und hat mit irgendwelchen Abos nicht das geringste zu tun.




Das mit "keine Werbung" ist korrekt. Nur läuft mein Werbefrei ABO zeitlich ab und ich erhalte dafür nichts wenn die Website down ist.

Aber ist ok, ich kann damit leben.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So einen ähnlichen Fehler hatte ich auch schon paar mal, da stand dann aber, das der Zugriff gesperrt wurde. (Fehler 403-Forbidden).
> "You don't have permission to access /pcgh-extreme-forum-nur-feedback-zum-forum-/448383-vbulletin-datenbankfehler-3.html on this server."
> 
> Allerdings hab ich hier ne feste IP, die kann also niemand anderes nutzen.



Außer du hast kompromittierte Rechner in deiner Umgebung und das Netz ist gesperrt.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hab Eckism auch schon eine PN geschrieben.
> Richtig. Klingt für mich nach einem Datenbankfehler, so etwas was Steam auch schon mal hatte. Ich denke, die Admins sollten darüber informiert werden, falls das wirklich der Fall ist / war.


Ich vermute momentan eher einen Caching-Fehler ausschließlich in der Anzeige (nicht Rechte/Zugriff).


----------



## -Gizmo (10. August 2016)

@Zam,

wie oft werden denn Penetration Tests bei euch durchgeführt ?


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Außer du hast kompromittierte Rechner in deiner Umgebung und das Netz ist gesperrt.



Das wäre dann aber ein PC im Uni/Wohnheim-Netz. Meine eigenen sind augenscheinlich sauber.


----------



## Research (10. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Dafür bekomme ich auf dem Desktop Cloudflare und jetzt erst wieder ins Forum.
(Mobil.)


----------



## Eckism (10. August 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Frage hat sich die Moderation auch schon gestellt, und prüft das aktuell. Aber ich persönlich vermute das war ein Teil des Fehlers, den der User aufzeigen wollte.



Das braucht ihr nicht zu prüfen, es gibt nur einen EckiSM und das bin ich...und ich war noch nie in meinem Leben in Mannheim.

Danke an 9Strike, das er den Fehler gleich meldet!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. August 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Warum wurde ich vom Server auf eine Blacklist gesetzt ? Ich verschicke an euch doch keine Spam.



Glaub jeder der sich zu einer bestimmten Zeit einloggen wollte, ist automatisch auf die Blacklist gelandet.
Hatte jedenfalls mal bei Erreichbarkeitsproblemen ne Meldung bekommen, dass es nicht geht und heute steht da statt dessen, dass ich auf der "IP-Blacklist" gelandet bin.

Kann ja aber nich' sein, denn nun schreib ich ja gerade. 

Irgendwas stimmt da gewaltig nicht.
Sind da irgendwelche Daten durcheinandergewirbelt worden ?

edit: Die letzten Male(heute Nachmittag) wo ich posten wollte, kam immer ne Meldung, von wegen ich wär auf ner IP Blacklist und dürfte nicht posten.


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2016)

Ich hatte die letzten Tage ein paar mal eine kleine Warteschleife wo mein Zugriff auf einen DDOS-Angriff überprüft wurde.
Danach wurde das Forum ohne weitere Kommentare geladen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. August 2016)

Das hatte ich ebenfalls, aber "Zutritt" wurde verboten.
Hatte diverse merkwürdige Fehlermeldungen. Aber nur auf PCGH, sonst nirgendwo Probleme gehabt(zocke ja auch jeden tag online. Nie Probleme, mit Verbindung, oder Ping.).
Seit ca. 3 tagen.
Jetzt kann ich das erste Mal wieder posten. Ging vorher überhaupt nicht.

Vorhin(am nachmittag) noch ne Meldung, dass ich auf ner IP Blacklist stehen würde und ich mich mit meinem Internet-Provider in Verbindung setzen sollte. 
Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht. 

Aber nett, dass man _überhaupt mal wieder_ feedback geben kann.


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hab Eckism auch schon eine PN geschrieben.



Die kannst du dir ja dann selbst beantworten.  (Spaß )


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. August 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite...
> 
> Damit ist vorerst alles Wichtige gesagt.



Eben nicht...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Eben nicht...



Und was möchtest du uns damit sagen^^


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2016)

Scheint aber seit heute Mittag wieder recht stabil zu laufen. Hab bisher keine Probleme mehr mit dem Laden gehabt. Es tauchte nur ein paar mal bei PNs ein Captcha auf.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2016)

Ja ab heute Nachmittag scheint es wieder besser zu laufen. Das Forum ist gut erreichbar und Fehler sind mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. August 2016)

Wie gesagt, im Vorbereitungsforum kann man keine Beiträge mehr editieren.

Nicht, dass ich pushen möchte,
aber es gibt da so einige Testberichte, die zeitnah erscheinen sollten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2016)

Es scheint wieder alles wunderbar zu funktionieren. Danke für Eure Nachtschichten und weiterhin viel Erfolg gegen die Quälgeister!


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2016)

Mal kurz noch was: Kann eure Website nicht mehr Scrollen seit den Zwischenfällen. alle anderen Websites kann ich (mit dem Mausrad) scrollen.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Wir haben nichts am Code geändert.


----------



## taks (11. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mal kurz noch was: Kann eure Website nicht mehr Scrollen seit den Zwischenfällen. alle anderen Websites kann ich (mit dem Mausrad) scrollen.



Ctrl + F5?


----------



## -Gizmo (11. August 2016)

@Zam,

noch einmal die Frage an dich: Wie oft führt ihr im Jahr einen Penetration Test durch ?


----------



## Defenz0r (11. August 2016)

[Ironie]
Der Penetrationstest ist bestimmt fehlgeschlagen und es wird vertuscht mit einem geplanten Angriff
[/Ironie]


----------



## -Gizmo (11. August 2016)

@Defenz0r,so etwas nennt man im Fachjargon eine "False Flag"^^ 

Nur zur Info, falls einige nicht wissen sollten was damit gemeint ist:Penetrationstest (Informatik) – Wikipedia


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2016)

-Gizmo schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, falls einige nicht wissen sollten was damit gemeint ist:
> 
> Penetrationstest (Informatik) – Wikipedia



Nur zur Info : Doppelpost ist nicht gern gesehen, dafür gibt es den Button bearbeiten 

EDIT : Momentan läuft es gut. Danke Jungs für die gute Arbeit


----------



## Grestorn (11. August 2016)

Ach, und ich dachte, es geht um das was wir jede Nacht im Schlafzimmer testen... 

(Sorry, seit zwei Tagen versuche ich, den Impuls zu diesem dummen Kommentar zu unterdrücken  )


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ctrl + F5?



Geht nichts.

Ok ich werde es dann mal mit den üblichen verdächtigen (Verlauf löschen etc) probieren. Weiß nicht ob das unter Safari oder so auch ist aber unter IE ist es.


----------



## Markus Wollny (11. August 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im Vorbereitungsforum kann man keine Beiträge mehr editieren.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich pushen möchte,
> aber es gibt da so einige Testberichte, die zeitnah erscheinen sollten



Wir haben da jetzt noch ein paar Stellschrauben justiert, können das Problem allerdings leider nicht so 100%ig reproduzieren. Könnte das bitte jemand nochmal testen, bei dem das Problem auftritt? Funktioniert das inzwischen wieder?

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2016)

Könnte evtl etwas mit verschiedenen Vorgehensweisen bei verschiedenen Rechtevorgaben zu tun haben?
Beispiel: Wenn ich einen Beitrag im normalen Forenbereich editieren will (wo jeder hin kann) funktioniert das problemlos.
Will ich dagegen einen meiner Blogs editieren (wo nicht registrierte User nicht hin können) werde ich nach dem speichern auf "bin kein Roboter" geprüft und auch nach korrektem Lösen werden die Änderungen nicht übernommen und ich auf eine leere Seite geleitet (nicht angezeigte fehlermeldung schätze ich).
Vermutung wäre, dass generell Forenbereiche mit eingeschränkten Zugangsbedingungen noch Probleme mit der Editierfunktion haben.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2016)

Scrollen geht jetzt wieder. Von jetzt auf gleich. Aber alles andere wie Verlauf löschen usw. hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. August 2016)

Bei mir geht wieder alles normal.
Was auch immer vorher schief gelaufen is.


----------



## -Gizmo (11. August 2016)

Alles Funktioniert hier wieder wie es soll. Derzeit kein prob.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2016)

Bei mir scheint nun auch Normalität einzukehren. Sogar die Frage "Wollen sie tatsächlich diese Seite verlassen?" ist weg.


----------



## Watertouch (11. August 2016)

Der Nutzer Dreiradsimulator scheint immernoch von diesem Problem betroffen zu sein. Weder die Anmeldung über Tapatalk noch sonst wo ist möglich.
Jedes mal die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert! Ihre IP-Adresse steht auf der Blacklist. Bitte wenden sie sich ggf. an ihren Internet-Anbieter."


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Wir haben da jetzt noch ein paar Stellschrauben justiert, können das Problem allerdings leider nicht so 100%ig reproduzieren. Könnte das bitte jemand nochmal testen, bei dem das Problem auftritt? Funktioniert das inzwischen wieder?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus



Danke für die Inititative auch von meiner Seite nochmal!

Habe das Problem nun auch nicht mehr wirklich reproduzieren können. Im Vorbereitungsforum habe ich noch zwei Beiträge, die ich aufgrund des genannten Fehlers nicht mehr editieren kann. Neue Beiträge (also auch im selben Thread) scheinen sich allerdings ohne Einschränkungen bearbeiten zu lassen...
Gestern im Luftkühlungs-Forum hatte ich den Fehler auch noch mal kurzzeitig. Zuvor hatte ich dann auch ein oder zwei Captchas beim Aktualisieren der Seite bekommen.

Ich werde das Ganze auf jeden Fall weiter im Auge behalten und fürs erste einfach mit neuen Threads arbeiten.


----------



## metalstore (11. August 2016)

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch recht herzlich bei allen vom PDGH-Team bedanken, die das so schnell lösen konnten 

Das Problem mit Tapatalk wurde scheinbar gelöst, also ich kann mich wieder ohne Probleme anmelden und die Beiträge dort anschauen 

was jetzt lediglich noch mir bekannt ist: das Editieren von bereits verfassten Posts geht bei mir weiterhin nur über die "Erweitert" Funktion, die mich manchmal auf eine leere Seite weiterleitet.
Wenn man es allerdings ein paar mal so probiert hat, kann man den nach ein paar mal dann trotzdem über die "ERweitert" Funktion editieren


----------



## uka (11. August 2016)

Ich habe nach wie vor Probleme mit (vor allem) dem Star Citizen Sammelthread. 

Wenn ich auf Bearbeiten (des 1. Post) klicke ist der gesamte Inhalt weg. Wenn ich nun auf Erweitert klicke, kommt das Captcha und eine weiße Seite ... irgend wann (nach x-versuchen) darf ich denn in den erweiterten Edit-Modus. 
Mittlerweile habe ich den Sammelthread komplett in Plaintext mit BBCodes in nem Editor-Dokument auf meinen Rechner, da das Ding bei beim öffnen (und nach dem Speichern) wieder komplett leer ist. 

Ich sehe auch den editierbaren Inhalt ganz kurz, dann verschwindet der aber Instant.


----------



## Flexsist (11. August 2016)

Ich hatte letzte Nacht auch Probleme mit dem Login. Erst wurde mir gesagt dass das PW falsch wäre. Kann zwar nicht sein, aber okay. PW geändert über "Passwort vergessen".
Dann beim Login-Versuch kam immer die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert. Ihre IP Adresse steht auf der Blacklist". Dabei hatte es auch keinen Rolle gespielt wie ich online war, ((Mobil, Handy, Leitung)3 verschiedene IP's).
Zum Glück gehts heute wieder. Mal sehen wie lange.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sogar die Frage "Wollen sie tatsächlich diese Seite verlassen?" ist weg.



Das kommt immer dann, wenn der eingegebene Text nicht abgeschickt werden kann.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kommt immer dann, wenn der eingegebene Text nicht abgeschickt werden kann.



Nein das kommt/kam auch wenn ich einfach in einen anderen Thread wollte oder in Kontrollzentrum oder oder oder.

Mit Texteingabe hatte das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## 9Strike (11. August 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die kannst du dir ja dann selbst beantworten.  (Spaß )



Hab die ganze Geschichte nur erfunden, damit jetzt jeder denkt, es wäre nicht mein Zweitaccount  (Spaß  )


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. August 2016)

Jetzt dreht der Editor schon wieder am Rad.

Hab einen neuen Thread gemacht und den ganzen Text nochmal neu von Word reinkopiert. Also nichts vom alten Trhead übernommen, sondern alles neu formatiert...
Das Hochladen von Bildern ist derzeit noch eine ziemliche Glückssache. Wenn ich gleich den gesamten Pool (25 Bilder pro Beitrag) auswähle, läd er erst eine Weile, aber das Forumlar bleibt schließlich leer. Bei einzelnen Bildern gehts, auch bis zu vier-fünf Stück kann er in der Regel ohne Probleme in einem Rutsch hochladen.
Beim Speichern wirds dann aber wieder knifflig. Will ich den (überarbeiteten) Beitrag abschicken, dann bekomme ich entweder die besagte Fehlermeldung mit den fünf Zeichen oder ein Captcha gefolgt von einer leeren Seite.

Letzten Endes bin ich also auch mit dem neuen Thread wieder beim alten Zustand gelandet:
Ich kann keine Beiträge überarbeiten.

Kann gut sein, dass das auch noch irgendwie mit dem Bilder-Upload zusammenhängt.
Denn am Anfang, nur mit dem Text, ging das Speichern noch ganz normal. Auch nach einer Weile, wo unten dann schon das "_Geändert von... um..._" stand, gings zunächst noch ohne Probleme. Aber als ich dann wieder die ganzen Bilder (nach einigen Anläufen und Refreshs) hinzugeladen habe, gings so langsam Berg ab...


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Problem scheint gerade wieder da gewesen zu sein.


----------



## -Gizmo (11. August 2016)

Eben hing es schon wieder ein wenig.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Das mag jetzt komisch klingen  aber wir sehen jeden Hänger.


----------



## -Gizmo (11. August 2016)

@Zam, es gibt auch Menschen die einen User Agent Benutzen


----------



## s7evin (11. August 2016)

Die schlechte erreichbarkeit der Seite liegt daran, dass die einen ddos Schutz "cloudflare" davor geschaltet haben. Man kriegt ab und zu die Meldung. Der Dienst braucht paar Tage um sich einzustellen.

pcgameshardware wurde wohl ziemlich heftig attackiert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das mag jetzt komisch klingen  aber wir sehen jeden Hänger.



Das müssen aber ganz schön viele sein


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. August 2016)

s7evin schrieb:


> Die schlechte erreichbarkeit der Seite liegt daran, dass die einen ddos Schutz "cloudflare" davor geschaltet haben. Man kriegt ab und zu die Meldung. Der Dienst braucht paar Tage um sich einzustellen.
> 
> pcgameshardware wurde wohl ziemlich heftig attackiert.



Bei mir war es Heute ganz Normal ,jetzt hab ich wieder die Ddos abfrage...Hmmm,aber solange ich reinkomme ist das Egal.


----------



## Grestorn (12. August 2016)

Die DDos Abfrage wird immer nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder sichtbar. Üblicherweise einmal am Tag. Den Rest der Zeit sieht man sie nicht (ist aber dennoch aktiv).


----------



## KillercornyX (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich kann im forum über die Webseite nicht mehr auf Threads antworten. Mit Tapatalk geht's scheinbar... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Imperat0r (12. August 2016)

Bis auf gestern Abend für ein paar Minuten ist die Seite bei mir wieder dauerhaft erreichbar.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Lesen und einloggen kann ich mich auch. Nur antworten geht gar nicht. 
Ich bekomm die die Meldung das meine IP auf der Blacklist steht... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2016)

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass ich bei jemandem der unter meinen Kontakten ist nichts auf seiner Pinnwand hinterlassen kann.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

Diese Meldung, bez meiner IP auf Blacklist, nervt. 10 mal versucht auf  PN  zu antworten. Ein Handy Reset hat erst geholfen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. August 2016)

hmmmmmTEST TEST ....


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Diese Meldung, bez meiner IP auf Blacklist, nervt. 10 mal versucht auf  PN  zu antworten. Ein Handy Reset hat erst geholfen.



Wer die Fehlermeldung „_Ihre IP-Adresse steht auf der Blacklist. Bitte wenden Sie sich ggf. an Ihren Internet-Anbieter_“ zu Gesicht bekommt, sollte dringend seine IP-Adresse zunächst über https://www.spamhaus.org/lookup/ prüfen – dort lässt sich dann herausfinden, bei welcher Liste genau die Adresse geblockt wurde, anschließend kann man bei der betreffenden Liste herausfinden, wann sie geblockt wurde. Mit der Information sollte man dann dringend seine Routerlogs durchschauen, um zu überprüfen, ob man die fragliche Adresse zum Zeitpunkt der Sperrung zugewiesen hatte.  Ist dies der Fall, besteht eine äußerst hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Rechner oder Gerät im eigenen Netzwerk mit einem Trojaner befallen ist. Den sollte man dann mit geeigneten Mitteln entfernen, bevor man bei der Blacklist die Aufhebung der Sperre beantragt. Hatte man zum Zeitpunkt der Sperrung der IP laut Aussage der Blackliste eine andere Adresse, so kam der bösartige Traffic von einem vorherigen Benutzer dieser Adresse. In dem Fall kann man ebenfalls die Entsperrung beantragen oder auch einfach über einen Reset der DSL-Verbindung versuchen, eine andere dynamische IP zugewiesen zu bekommen. In den Fällen, wo jemand z.B. einen gemeinsamen Hotspot oder eine andere Art von gemeinsam genutztem Internetzugriff (hinter einem NAT-Router) verwendet, um ins Internet zu kommen (z.B. Uni, Internats), hat man leider Pech – da ist dann einer der Mitnutzer dieses Internetzugangs offenbar mit einem infizierten Rechner unterwegs.

Aufgrund der massiven Zunahme von DDOS-Angriffen auf unsere Webseiten können wir nicht länger auf die automatisierte Sperrung von IP-Adressen über einschlägige Blacklisten verzichten. Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten, leider sind die derzeit in Kraft gesetzten Maßnahmen unvermeidlich, um eine möglichst hohe Verfügbarkeit unserer Webseiten zu gewährleisten. 

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Okay, das kann man nachvollziehen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

Ich bin aber mit dem Handy unterwegs. Über GSM. Also nix Trojaner.


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber mit dem Handy unterwegs. Über GSM. Also nix Trojaner.



Wenn Du die Fehlermeldung bekommst, dann hast Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu dem Du die Fehlermeldung bekommst eine IP-Adresse, die aus einem höchstwahrscheinlich triftigen Grund auf einer populären Blockliste gelandet ist. Der Anlass für den Blocklisteneintrag war definitiv zeitlich vor Deinem blockierten Zugriff, allerdings zumindest bei unseren Stichproben niemals allzu lange her - uns wurden bislang nur Adressen gemeldet, die erst vor deutlich weniger als einem Tag gesperrt wurden.

Es kann sein, dass jemand anders diese IP-Adresse vor Dir genutzt hat. Je nachdem wie das Netz das Du mit Deinem Smartphone verwendest konfiguriert ist und ob Dein Smartphone evtl. irgendeine Art von Proxy eingerichtet hat oder Dein Netzbetreiber einen solchen Proxy verwendet, kann es sein, dass Du Dir die Adresse mit einigen anderen Nutzern teilst, von denen aber mindestens einer zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme der Adresse auf die Blockliste ein unschönes Ungezieferproblem hatte.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dank Stagefright und etlicher anderer Lücken auch ein Smartphone durchaus als DDOS-Zombie in Frage kommt (siehe Home - Android Vulnerabilities). Mit z.B. Amplification Attacks z.B. auf Grütze konfigurierte DNS-Server oder Gameserver kann man sogar mit wenig eigener Bandbreite und Rechenleistung ein sehr, sehr wirksamer Zombie sein.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## KillercornyX (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich habe heute von Arbeit aus diese Meldung bekommen und da haben wir ne feste IP soweit ich weiß. 
Könnt ihr diese von der Blacklist nehmen? 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Fehlermeldung bekommst, dann hast Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu dem Du die Fehlermeldung bekommst eine IP-Adresse, die aus einem höchstwahrscheinlich triftigen Grund auf einer populären Blockliste gelandet ist. Der Anlass für den Blocklisteneintrag war definitiv zeitlich vor Deinem blockierten Zugriff, allerdings zumindest bei unseren Stichproben niemals allzu lange her - uns wurden bislang nur Adressen gemeldet, die erst vor deutlich weniger als einem Tag gesperrt wurden.
> 
> Es kann sein, dass jemand anders diese IP-Adresse vor Dir genutzt hat. Je nachdem wie das Netz das Du mit Deinem Smartphone verwendest konfiguriert ist und ob Dein Smartphone evtl. irgendeine Art von Proxy eingerichtet hat oder Dein Netzbetreiber einen solchen Proxy verwendet, kann es sein, dass Du Dir die Adresse mit einigen anderen Nutzern teilst, von denen aber mindestens einer zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme der Adresse auf die Blockliste ein unschönes Ungezieferproblem hatte.
> 
> ...



Da ich in der Schweiz im Urlaub bin, und hauptsächlichund oft das Problem über GSM habe, würde da ja einiges aus der schweiz geführt werden. Also bez Angriff.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

Oh Gott. Konnte mich seit knapp ner Woche nicht mehr anmelden. Mein Account sei gesperrt.

Über andere Benutzer dann mitbekommen, dass mein Account an sich nicht gesperrt sei. Dachte mir "hmm komisch". Einfach paar Tage gewartet doch ging trotzdem nicht. 
PCGH kontaktiert, die konnten mir auch nicht helfen.. dann die IT Leute von computec und die konnten mir dann glücklicherweise helfen. Gab anscheinend einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Fehler bei mir, wurde aber zum Glück nun gelöst (da ich ja eigentlich einen Verkauf hier am Laufen hatte).

Der IT Truppe sei Dank, dass alles wieder funktioniert!


----------



## 9Strike (12. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Fehlermeldung bekommst, dann hast Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu dem Du die Fehlermeldung bekommst eine IP-Adresse, die aus einem höchstwahrscheinlich triftigen Grund auf einer populären Blockliste gelandet ist. Der Anlass für den Blocklisteneintrag war definitiv zeitlich vor Deinem blockierten Zugriff, allerdings zumindest bei unseren Stichproben niemals allzu lange her - uns wurden bislang nur Adressen gemeldet, die erst vor deutlich weniger als einem Tag gesperrt wurden.



Heute wieder bei mir, IP auf der Blacklist, als ich mit dem Handy unterwegs war.
Mit WLAN, kein Problem. Da ich das erste mal mit dem Handy hier in der Umgebung bin, kann ich auch ausschließen, dass mein Handy irgendwie ddos Attacken ausführt (bzw. das nicht der Grund für die Sperrung ist).
Die Netzbetreiber dürften ihre IPs mehr oder weniger zufällig verteilen (manchmal geht es ja). Diese zu blockieren ist (leider) Schwachsinn.

Könnt ihr das wieder rausnehmen? Oder zumindest, wenn die "ungewöhnliche hohe Belastung" zu Ende ist. Reicht Cloudflare hier nicht aus? Finde das dezent nervig, mobil quasi random nicht auf PCGH zu können.

Eine andere Sache noch: früher konnte ich über pcghx.de auf die Forum Seite kommen, geht jetzt nur noch über extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Aufgrund der massiven Zunahme von DDOS-Angriffen auf unsere Webseiten können wir nicht länger auf die automatisierte Sperrung von IP-Adressen über einschlägige Blacklisten verzichten. Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten, leider sind die derzeit in Kraft gesetzten Maßnahmen unvermeidlich, um eine möglichst hohe Verfügbarkeit unserer Webseiten zu gewährleisten.


Tja und dann kommen solche Leute an und wollen auch heute noch ein Windows XP benutzen...

Oder die ganzen Leute, die UAC abschalten, (automatische) Updates ausschalten und mit ungepatchten Betriebssystemen unterwegs sind...
Unverständlich...

Und dann will keiner Schuld sein...



9Strike schrieb:


> Heute wieder bei mir, IP auf der Blacklist, als ich mit dem Handy unterwegs war.


Dann hat irgendwer, dem die IP, die du zu dem Zeitpunkt benutzt, eine DDOS Attacke ausgeführt, ob absichtlich oder nicht, weil sein 'Smart'phone gehackt wurde, sei dahingestellt...


----------



## Research (12. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Forum heute erneut unerreichbar. Zum Posten.


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich habe heute von Arbeit aus diese Meldung bekommen und da haben wir ne feste IP soweit ich weiß.
> Könnt ihr diese von der Blacklist nehmen?
> 
> Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)



Nein, wir sind nicht Betreiber dieser öffentlichen Blacklisten, tut mir leid. Wenn Ihr bei der Arbeit eine feste IP habt, die auf der Blackliste steht, dann solltet Ihr untersuchen, warum dies der Fall ist - irgendetwas aus Eurem Netz erzeugt bösartigen Traffic.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## iGameKudan (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Vorgestern habe ich auch die Meldung "Ihre IP-Adresse ist gesperrt..." bekommen, als ich bei mir über das UMTS-Mobilfunknetz unterwegs war. 
Komischerweise immer nur, als ich aus dem erweiterten Editor einen Post absenden wollte - der Seitenzugriff auf die Website und das Forum ging völlig problemlos. 

@Markus: Ihr solltet euch wirklich mal Gedanken machen, ob diese IP-Blacklist das richtige Mittel ist, vorallem, wenn ihr diese nicht selber anpassen könnt... Die wenigsten festen privaten Internetanschlüsse haben heute noch private IP-Adressen - und die Mobilfunk-IP-Adressen wurden schon immer geshared. Ich meine, diese schei.... DDoS-Abfrage von Cloudflare, die ich teilweise mehrmals pro Stunde habe, nervt schon gewaltig... Aber wenn ich jetzt jederzeit damit rechnen muss eine IP-Adresse erwischt zu haben die auf so einer Liste steht.... Ne tut mir leid.


----------



## Markus Wollny (12. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Markus: Ihr solltet euch wirklich mal Gedanken machen, ob diese IP-Blacklist das richtige Mittel ist, vorallem, wenn ihr diese nicht selber anpassen könnt... Die wenigsten festen privaten Internetanschlüsse haben heute noch private IP-Adressen - und die Mobilfunk-IP-Adressen wurden schon immer geshared. Ich meine, diese schei.... DDoS-Abfrage von Cloudflare, die ich teilweise mehrmals pro Stunde habe, nervt schon gewaltig... Aber wenn ich jetzt jederzeit damit rechnen muss eine IP-Adresse erwischt zu haben die auf so einer Liste steht.... Ne tut mir leid.



Keine Sorge, das tun wir. Aber auch wenn's schwierig ist das zu akzeptieren: Ich muss ab und zu schlafen und meine Kinder würden mich auch gerne ab und zu zu Gesicht bekommen. Das war beides in den letzten Tagen etwas Mangelware. Übers Wochenende bleibt daher erst einmal alles so wie's ist und nächste Woche fahren wir dann Stück für Stück ein paar der Maßnahmen mit den unangenehmeren Nebenwirkungen wieder zurück, sofern sich die Situation entsprechend entspannt. Und nein, CloudFlare allein ist kein 100%iger Schutz gegen bestimmte Angriffe, die IP-Blocklisten haben üblicherweise eine hinreichend kurze Rotationsdauer, um auch bei dynamischen IPs ein noch sinnvolles Verhältnis von Treffern zu falsch positiven zu gewährleisten. Immerhin behalte ich z.B. bei meinem Provider daheim zumindest laut Router-Log schon seit ein paar Tagen die gleiche IP. Gar so wechselfreudig wie immer dargestellt sind IPs also nicht.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## iGameKudan (12. August 2016)

Das war jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint - und natürlich habt ihr euch auch euer Wochenende und eure Freizeit verdient. 
Abgesehen von den leichten Nebenwirkungen (die zwar nerven, jetzt aber auch halb so schlimm sind) läuft ja alles wieder problemlos. Dafür ein großes Danke! 
Das aktuell alles wieder läuft ist gut, wenn die Maßnahmen eventuell mit der Zeit wieder entschärft werden, wird es perfekt. 

Dann wünsche ich dir ein angenehmes Wochenende.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. August 2016)

Habt ihr irgendeinem minderbemittelten kleinen Bengel den Lolli geklaut, aus dem Forum ausgestoßen oder dergleichen? Je länger die ddos Attacke anhält desto kleiner der ****** b(zw. das Ego)  Traurig, was für Würstchen ins Internet dürfen...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

Da gabs so einige an die ich mich erinnern kann ..


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

Danke Markus und an dein Team!


----------



## MeinerMeinungNach (12. August 2016)

Ich habe nicht alle Seiten gelesen, wer steckte da nu dahinter?
Wisst ihr wenigstens warum das alles geschehen ist?

HWL war leider auch betroffen, also an einen einzelnen kann es doch sicher nicht liegen oder, also ein Racheakt eines gebannten Nutzers?


----------



## 9Strike (13. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das tun wir. Aber auch wenn's schwierig ist das zu akzeptieren: Ich muss ab und zu schlafen und meine Kinder würden mich auch gerne ab und zu zu Gesicht bekommen. Das war beides in den letzten Tagen etwas Mangelware. Übers Wochenende bleibt daher erst einmal alles so wie's ist und nächste Woche fahren wir dann Stück für Stück ein paar der Maßnahmen mit den unangenehmeren Nebenwirkungen wieder zurück, sofern sich die Situation entsprechend entspannt. Und nein, CloudFlare allein ist kein 100%iger Schutz gegen bestimmte Angriffe, die IP-Blocklisten haben üblicherweise eine hinreichend kurze Rotationsdauer, um auch bei dynamischen IPs ein noch sinnvolles Verhältnis von Treffern zu falsch positiven zu gewährleisten. Immerhin behalte ich z.B. bei meinem Provider daheim zumindest laut Router-Log schon seit ein paar Tagen die gleiche IP. Gar so wechselfreudig wie immer dargestellt sind IPs also nicht.



Unsere FritzBox meldet sich glaub ich immer nachts um 4 kurz ab, um eine neue IP zu bekommen.
Wirklich "kritisch" sehe ich halt den Mobilfunk. Gerade schon wieder (schreibe vom Handy). Kurz in den Flugzeugmodus und dann geht es wieder (falls es daran lag).

Gönn dir auf jeden Fall deinen Schlaf / Freizeit! Als provisorische Lösung vollkommen okay, aber auf Dauer ist das in Zeiten von dynamischen IPs einfach nichts.

Was mich noch wundert: wenn man auf der blacklist ist, kann man die Seite ganz normal besuchen. Man kann nur keine Post bearbeiten und mit Tapatalk kann man keine Threads einsehen (nur welche es gibt). Die Seite kann man aber ganz normal laden. Hilft das wirklich was gegen ddos Angriffe? Oder sorgt dafür Cloudflare?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. August 2016)

Am Computer kann ich mich auch wieder immer problemlos anmelden, via Tapatalk funktioniert es leider immer noch nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. August 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Da ich in der Schweiz im Urlaub bin, und hauptsächlichund oft das Problem über GSM habe, würde da ja einiges aus der schweiz geführt werden. Also bez Angriff.


Sollte man in diesen Fällen nicht mal den Verbraucherschutz und das BSI informieren?

Denn es lässt darauf schließen, dass Mobilgeräte für diesen Angriff benutzt wurden. Und wenn man sich so anschaut, wie es in diesem Bereich läuft, insbesondere was Patches betrifft, ist es auch kein Wunder...

Auf gut Deutsch:
Ihr solltet vielleicht mal mit anderen Publikationen zusammen versuchen über die Unsicherheit bei Smartphones und den dort bestehenden Sicherheitslücken aufmerksam zu machen...
Und das ganze auch regelmäßig zu erwähnen, dass einige auch jetzt noch kaufbare Geräte völlig unsicher sind, da man kein (halbwegs) modernes Android drauf spielen kann.


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Die Main sieht heute ein bisschen leer aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markus Wollny (13. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die Main sieht heute ein bisschen leer aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht reproduzieren, ich wüsste auch nicht, wie unsere aktuellen Maßnahmen zu so etwas führen könnten. Möglicherweise Verbindungsabbruch bei Dir oder irgendein Browserplugin? Ist das bei Dir mit F5 und deaktivierem Adblocker immer noch so? Verwendest Du irgendwelche anderen Plugins, die Seiten manipulieren (z.B. NoScript, Ghostery o.ä.)?

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Wenn ich im Browser pcgh.de eingebe komm ich auf die Seite.
Wenn ich dann auf Artikel etc. klicke kommt auch was.
Hab Online-Abo, brauche kein Adblocker ^^
Und (Ctrl+)F5 bringt auch nichts.

edit: Es sind keine Plugins aktiv, hab aber FlashPlayer blockiert vllt. deswegen? Ganz kurz erscheint so ein kleines FlashPlayer Symbol 
Sonst Standard Chrome und Win8.1. Aber wenn ich der Einzige mit dem Problem bin versuch ichs von Zuhause aus nochmals.


----------



## Markus Wollny (13. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Browser pcgh.de eingebe komm ich auf die Seite.
> Wenn ich dann auf Artikel etc. klicke kommt auch was.
> Hab Online-Abo, brauche kein Adblocker ^^
> Und (Ctrl+)F5 bringt auch nichts.
> ...



Wir setzen nirgendwo zwingend Flash voraus, schon gar nicht auf der Startseite, daran kann es definitiv nicht liegen. Wenn das Flash-Player-Symbol kommt, dann müsste das ja Werbung sein, die wird aber bei Online-Abonnenten nicht ausgespielt.

Das ist sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## KillercornyX (13. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Einfach mal nen anderen Browser versuchen. Oder Cache löschen, Browser zurücksetzen. 
Eventuell auch mal bei Firefox mit einem anderen Profil starten und schauen ob es dann geht... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Wenn ich ~20 mal F5 drücke kommt die Seite mal und dann wieder nur Grau ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Sobald ich mich auslogge funktioniert es einwandfrei. Das Selbe mit dem Internet Explorer.


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Die Main sieht heute ein bisschen leer aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das richtige Wort dafür lautet aufgeräumt. 
Sie haben einfach alle Grafikkarten und pokemon news weggelassen.


----------



## Markus Wollny (13. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn ich ~20 mal F5 drücke kommt die Seite mal und dann wieder nur Grau ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getestet ein- und ausgeloggt, mit und ohne Online-Abo, aber ich kann das nicht reproduzieren. Kannst Du uns evtl. den Quelltext einer solchen kaputt angezeigten Seite als Anhang an eine E-Mail an cccadmin@computec.de schicken? Werde mir das zwar erst am Montag ansehen können, aber ich wusste schon gerne, was da vor sich geht. Dieser Flash-Platzhalter ist schon extrem merkwürdig - ich will da auch keine Panik verbreiten, aber ich würde Dir einfach sicherheitshalber mal eine Überprüfung Deines Rechners mit Malwarebytes nahelegen.

Viele Grüße 

Markus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Getestet ein- und ausgeloggt, mit und ohne Online-Abo, aber ich kann das nicht reproduzieren. Kannst Du uns evtl. den Quelltext einer solchen kaputt angezeigten Seite als Anhang an eine E-Mail an cccadmin@computec.de schicken? Werde mir das zwar erst am Montag ansehen können, aber ich wusste schon gerne, was da vor sich geht. Dieser Flash-Platzhalter ist schon extrem merkwürdig - ich will da auch keine Panik verbreiten, aber ich würde Dir einfach sicherheitshalber mal eine Überprüfung Deines Rechners mit Malwarebytes nahelegen.



PC ist sauber 
Quellcode wird gesendet.

Hat auch keine Eile, will dir nicht dein Wochenende mit Arbeit füllen


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch:
> Ihr solltet vielleicht mal mit anderen Publikationen zusammen versuchen über die Unsicherheit bei Smartphones und den dort bestehenden Sicherheitslücken aufmerksam zu machen...
> Und das ganze auch regelmäßig zu erwähnen, dass einige auch jetzt noch kaufbare Geräte völlig unsicher sind, da man kein (halbwegs) modernes Android drauf spielen kann.



Da muss Google endlich mal aus dem Knick kommen und Updates direkt ausliefern. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, geht ja bei Windows und Linux auch schon lange. Die Apps bekommen ja auch täglich irgendwelche Updates. 
Ansonsten sollte man endlich eine Möglichkeit bieten auf den Geräten das Update wenigstens manuell oder gleich Linux zu installieren. Mein Tablet hat auch immer noch 4.2.2.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2016)

Es liegt aber gar nicht an Google, sondern an dem Hersteller des Geräts.


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. August 2016)

Woe. Heute keine erleichtert Probleme über Handy Browser!
Danke Markus.


----------



## wolflux (13. August 2016)

Danke, jetzt besteht Gewissheit, alle Geräte und der Router sind sauber. Puh bin froh wegen Gewerbe usw. ... .
Gruss


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Gleicher PC an anderem Internetanschluss funktioniert auch.
Wirklich ein sehr komisches verhalten -.-


----------



## Markus_Wollny (13. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Gleicher PC an anderem Internetanschluss funktioniert auch.
> Wirklich ein sehr komisches verhalten -.-



Nur ein Verdacht: Geht der Internetanschluss, bei dem das Problem besteht, durch irgendeinen Proxy? Wenn ja, kann es sein, dass dieser Proxy irgendeine Art von Content-Blocking (Adblocker) aktiviert hat? Wenn so etwas der Fall ist und dieser Filter etwas übereinfrig ist, dann könnte das eben zu solchen fehlenden Elementen kommen. Der Screenshot sieht aus, als würde unser komplettes mainFrame-DIV fehlen. Der folgt auf ein DIV, das bei aktivem Online-Abo mit einer Klasse noComercial ausgestattet ist (fehlendes m beabsichtigt, um nicht in irgendwelche Filter zu laufen). Wenn der Filter dieses DIV und alles danach gekillt hat, dann würde der Screenshot in etwa so aussehen wie bei Dir - nur ohne dieses seltsame Flash(?)-Element, das ich mir nicht erklären kann. Quelltext habe ich noch nicht bekommen, falls Du den geschickt haben solltest.
Ich möchte fast vermuten, dass an der Stelle wo dieses seltsame Artefakt auftaucht, irgendeine Proxy-Geschichte injectet wird, um die Seite ggf. vollständig anzuzeigen. Genaueren Aufschluss darüber, woher dieses Ding kommt, findet sich aber eben hoffentlich im Quelltext.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## taks (13. August 2016)

Markus_Wollny schrieb:


> Text ...



Sorry, hab gedacht wenn du es eh erst am Montag anschauen kannst ^^
Habs jetzt geschickt.

Proxy nicht, aber ne "vernünftige" Firewall.


----------



## Schrotti (14. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Also ganz ehrlich Jungs.

Es macht keinen Spaß mehr .


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Irgendwann sollte den DDOS-Angreifern das Geld ausgehen. So ein starkes Botnetz für mehrere Tage zu mieten ist ja auch nicht gerade billig.


Wird denn das Forum gezielt angegriffen? Hat nicht die Tage ein Redakteur bzw Admin, in einen anderen Thread gesagt, dass es dazu keine Information gibt das es Angriffe gab?
Und wenn das Forum gezielt mit Anfragen überhäuft wird ,um es zum Absturz zu bringen, können es doch auch bestimmte Trojaner verursachen, welche alle möglichen Rechner infiziert haben. Dann bräuchten die ANgreifer ja nicht mal dafür was bezahlen. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Eben hatte ich auch wieder Datenbankfehler es ging nichts mehr.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (14. August 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Sorry, hab gedacht wenn du es eh erst am Montag anschauen kannst ^^
> Habs jetzt geschickt.
> 
> Proxy nicht, aber ne "vernünftige" Firewall.



Hallo,

Danke für die Zusendung des Quelltextes. Der hört einfach mittendrin auf, daher vermute ich, dass das Problem tatsächlich auf eine Art Verbindungsabbruch zurückzuführen ist, sehr wahrscheinlich verursacht von Deiner Firewall. Das könnte zum Beispiel passieren, wenn Dein Browser (wie alle modernen Browser) signalisiert, dass HTTP 1.1 in Ordnung ist, die Firewall aber eben damit nicht 100%ig zurecht kommt, genauer gesagt mit unserem Chunked Transfer Encoding ein Problem hat. Das könnte man allerdings nur mit Wireshark vor und hinter Deiner Firewall genauer untersuchen.

Im Quelltext ist allerdings nichts von irgendeinem Object/Embed oder irgendeiner anderen Art der Einbettung eines Flash-Objekts zu finden, d.h. das Klötzchen in Deinem Screenshot kann ich auch mit dem zugesendeten Quelltext nicht reproduzieren. Hat Deine Firewall irgendeine Client-Komponente, die versuchen könnte, sich aus irgendeinem Grund in den Quelltext zu hängen?

Derzeit kann ich jedenfalls mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen, dass dieses spezielle Problem direkt von uns so verursacht wird oder in direktem Zusammenhang mit CloudFlare oder einer der anderen bei uns derzeit im Zuge der DDOS-Mitigation eingeführten Maßnahmen steht.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Rumtata (14. August 2016)

Bleibt CloudFlare nun dauerhaft? (was sicherlich sinnvoll ist!)
Leider blockt PI-Hole seit dem wieder die Werbung auf pcgameshardware.de 
Die Domain ist in der Whitelist ja noch eingetragen, es wird aber trotzdem alles geblockt.


----------



## Markus Wollny (14. August 2016)

Rumtata schrieb:


> Bleibt CloudFlare nun dauerhaft? (was sicherlich sinnvoll ist!)
> Leider blockt PI-Hole seit dem wieder die Werbung auf pcgameshardware.de
> Die Domain ist in der Whitelist ja noch eingetragen, es wird aber trotzdem alles geblockt.



Ja, CloudFlare bleibt, zumal das neben der DDOS-Schutzfunktion noch andere angenehme Nebeneffekte hat, zum Beispiel vollständige IPv6-Fähigkeit und ein paar nette Performance-Beschleunigungsfunktionen für Mobile. Das werden wir in nächster Zeit noch weiter in unseren Stack integrieren.

Viele Grüße 

Markus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. August 2016)

Bei mir gestern und heute fehlerfrei!
Good Job, Markus!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

Momentan läuft alles Super. Gute Arbeit Jungs


----------



## BikeRider (14. August 2016)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen:
Läuft wirklich Super.
Ihr habt wirklich ganze, gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Es geht schon wieder los...


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Es gehst schon wieder los.
Zu viele Zugriffe...

Wer macht nur sowas?!


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. August 2016)

Es geht schon wieder los.
Datenbankfehler. Zu viele Zugriffe.

Die ärs..E!

Warum macht man sowas?


----------



## BikeRider (14. August 2016)

Habe ich auch grad festgestellt.
Da habe ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. August 2016)

Immer wieder der Datenbankfehler und wenn ich auf einen Beitrag antworte, werde ich per Popup gefragt ob ich die Seite wirklich verlassen will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wenn das Forum gezielt mit Anfragen überhäuft wird ,um es zum  Absturz zu bringen, können es doch auch bestimmte Trojaner verursachen,  welche alle möglichen Rechner infiziert haben. Dann bräuchten die  ANgreifer ja nicht mal dafür was bezahlen. Oder verstehe ich das  falsch?



Prinzipiell stimmt das. Nur ist die Menge an Bandbreite/Anfragen die  es braucht um den Server abzuschießen derart hoch, dass du das nicht  mal fix mit ein paar Hundert PCs mit Trojaner schaffst. Dafür brauchts  "professionelle" Botnetze - und die kosten viel Geld es sei denn der  betreiber des Netzes selbst will uns abschießen.

Aber anscheinend hat der böse Bube nochmal was gemietet, wie ihr schon bemerkt habt: Sie versuchens schon wieder.


----------



## Research (14. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Yup. Wird langsam langweilig....


----------



## -Gizmo (14. August 2016)

Ja, Datenbankfehler des öfteren auch hier.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Den Datenbankfehler hatte ich bisher erst zweimal.


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Den Datenbankfehler hatte ich bisher erst zweimal.



Ich gestern bei 15 von 20 Versuchen.


----------



## Healrox (15. August 2016)

Bin wieder daheim und alles ist gut. Im Urlaub war meine IP aber auch gesperrt. Hab wohl einfach ne schlechte Nummer gezogen.

Aber dicken Dank @Markus das er hier so zur Verfügung steht und so viel erklärt.
Musst grad viel aushalten, aber du machst das toll!


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Jupp, ich denke da stimmen hier alle überein. Weiter so!


----------



## 9Strike (15. August 2016)

Wird man irgendwann wieder über pcghx.de auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de umgeleitet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. August 2016)

Gestern gab es wieder kurz ein paar Verbindungsprobleme mit "To many connections" aber es dauerte nicht lange. Macht ihr gut! Zeigt es den dämlichen destruktiven Kindsköppen,


----------



## h_tobi (15. August 2016)

Bei mir läufts seit gestern wieder fehlerfrei. 

Die Probleme scheinen also sporadisch bei einigen aufzutreten.


----------



## Markus Wollny (15. August 2016)

9Strike schrieb:


> Wird man irgendwann wieder über pcghx.de auf extreme.pcgameshardware.de umgeleitet?



Müsste in den nächsten 12-24 Stunden spätestens wieder korrekt funktionieren.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Defenz0r (15. August 2016)

Warum dauert das so lange?


----------



## 9Strike (15. August 2016)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Müsste in den nächsten 12-24 Stunden spätestens wieder korrekt funktionieren.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus



Super, danke!


----------



## naruto8073 (15. August 2016)

Alles klar. Ich hatte mich dazu gemeldet und mir wurde per Mail was anderes erzählt. 
Nun kommt ihr mit der Wahrheit raus. Hoffentlich!!!


----------



## Markus Wollny (15. August 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Warum dauert das so lange?



Das liegt an der Natur des Domain Name System (DNS) und an der sog. Time To Live der Einträge, also der maximalen Zeit, die nicht-authoritative Nameserver eine bereits vorliegende Antwort für folgende Anfragen noch als gültig ansehen und eben nicht neu vom authoritativen Nameserver holen müssen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## akif15 (16. August 2016)

Hey ich bin wieder drin... und kann endlich wieder beantworten! Super!


----------



## -Gizmo (16. August 2016)

Destruktive Kriminelle, die DDos Attack's lostreten oder andere Angriffsformen einsetzen, gehören nach meinem verständniss in den Knast - und dort gehören sie zurecht hin.
Ganz einfache Mathematik.

Solche Typen müssen knallhart verfolgt - und zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## matty2580 (16. August 2016)

Die massiven Störungen in der Woche haben PCGH und dem Forum hier sehr geschadet.
Auf CB und anderen Seiten schrieben plötzlich viele User die eigentlich hier sehr aktiv waren.
Die haben bei der Konkurrenz ein neues zu Hause gefunden, und schreiben hier kaum noch.

Und das gerade Seiten wie CB davon profitieren, ärgert mich etwas.
Für mich war PCGH bisher immer die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Kiesewetter (16. August 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und das gerade Seiten wie CB davon profitieren, ärgert mich etwas.
> Für mich war PCGH bisher immer die bessere Wahl.



Also, ich lese sowohl PCGH als auch Computerbase und finde beide Seiten durchaus gleichwertig von der Informationsvielfalt und den Foren-Kommentaren. Auf CB werden "Neulinge mit Fragen" vielleicht etwas arroganter angegangen als hier, was wohl mit den etwas besseren Moderatoren/Redakteuren von PCGH zusammen hängt, obwohl es auch bei PCGH  einen -meiner Meinung nach- oft "überforderten Streitschlichter" gibt. 

Grundsätzlich sind aber beide Seiten interessant zu lesen und glücklicherweise muss man sich als freier Leser ja nicht für eine Seite entscheiden.


----------



## 9Strike (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Also zumindest was PC Konfigurationen bei Cb angeht hab ich (leider) sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da ist PCGH mMn "alternativlos".


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die massiven Störungen in der Woche haben PCGH und dem Forum hier sehr geschadet.
> Auf CB und anderen Seiten schrieben plötzlich viele User die eigentlich hier sehr aktiv waren.
> Die haben bei der Konkurrenz ein neues zu Hause gefunden, und schreiben hier kaum noch.
> 
> ...


Erstmal denke ich dass das Quatsch ist. Danach dann, dass es egal wäre. Wenn da so flüchtige Geister bei sind, die nach einer Woche Login-Problemen schon in ein mental und zwischenmenschlich komplett anders eingestelltes Form wechseln, dann weg mit ihnen! Auf solche Typen kann zumindest ich sehr gut verzichten. In der Regel sind das ja eh nur die kiddies mit ADS.

PS: dein letzter Satz sagt aus, dass ab jetzt CB die bessere Wahl für dich darstellt?


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2016)

> In der Regel sind das ja eh nur die kiddies mit ADS.



A das und B User die auch Leser der Zeitschrift Computer Bild sind... das sagt alles


----------



## KillercornyX (16. August 2016)

Ich kann mittlerweile auch wieder problemlos antworten, keine Meldung mehr das IP gesperrt ist. Ich hab auch sicherheitshalber noch bei spamhaus.org nachgesehen und dort bei CBL die Entsperrung angefordert.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> A das und B User die auch Leser der Zeitschrift Computer Bild sind... das sagt alles


Oha! Das ist leider ein konstantes Problem, weshalb ich immer jedem rate ComputerBase auszuschreiben, statt CB, welches bei vielen als ComputerBild verstanden wird. Es zeigt aber gut wie wenig Gedanken sich der Schreiber macht.


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Oha! Das ist leider ein konstantes Problem, weshalb ich immer jedem rate ComputerBase auszuschreiben, statt CB, welches bei vielen als ComputerBild verstanden wird. Es zeigt aber gut wie wenig Gedanken sich der Schreiber macht.



Also nochmal. einmal hast du recht es sind die Kiddies, und ich habe festgestellt (Freundes und vor allem häufig im Kollegenkreis), der Computerbase Nutzer ist häufig auch Konsument der Computerbild. Verstehen wir uns richtig?

Teilweise ist das so haarsträubend was die für "Wissen" und Infos aus der Computerbild haben. Fürchterlich was diese Zeitschrift / Magazin den Leuten für einen Humbug auftischt. Wenn dann im Computerbase Forum das gleich Klientel unterwegs und aktiv ist weisst du bescheid. Da lob ich mir hier den Kreis der Nutzer wo doch schon einiges mehr hinter steckt.


----------



## KillercornyX (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Das ist genau das was man von den Lesern des Springer Verlags erwarten kann... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also nochmal. einmal hast du recht es sind die Kiddies, und ich habe festgestellt (Freundes und vor allem häufig im Kollegenkreis), der Computerbase Nutzer ist häufig auch Konsument der Computerbild. Verstehen wir uns richtig?



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, da ich mich im Computerbase-Forum fast gar nicht mehr aufhalte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Hallo da oben^^ Ihr kommt vom Thema ab


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2016)

Ja ok alles klar.

Matrix Killer hat recht

Btw: mir zeigt Tapatalk so ein kauendes Kamel an als Bild im Thread, was ist das für eins?


----------



## 9Strike (16. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In der Regel sind das ja eh nur die kiddies mit ADS.


Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wirklich gar nichts. Es soll auch Leute geben, die AD(H)S haben, und sich trd zusammenreißen können.


----------



## Boarder1312 (16. August 2016)

Ich zum Beispiel!
Ich schreie und fluche nicht mehr so rum, wenn mich Orca abschiesst!


----------



## taks (16. August 2016)

Ich wollte grad einen Beitrag bearbeiten und bekam folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Andere PC und Internetanschluss als beim letzten Problem ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2016)

Ja, da gibts immer noch Probleme. Beiträge (und Blogs) editieren hat offenbar noch einige Bugs, ebenso funktionieren Direktlinks zu einzelnen Postings aktuell nicht (man wird beim Klick auf einen Direktlink nur zum Thread geleitet in dem der Post steht) und Direktlinks zu Userprofilen führen aktuell zu falschen Zielen.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob das mit den aktuellen Geschehnissen zusammenhängt oder ob da was anderes schiefgelaufen ist.


----------



## INU.ID (16. August 2016)

Hatte das Problem (Text zu kurz) vorhin auch mal kurzzeitig (konnte keine Beiträge editieren), mittlerweile gehts aber wieder.

Edit: TestTestTest


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Kann wieder bei meinen Kontakten was an der Pinnwand hinterlassen.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

Das mit dem Datenbankfehler kommt aber immer mal wieder.


----------



## kaltes_eisen (17. August 2016)

Bei mir auch, meist wenn die Leitung bei mir gerade etwas ausgelastet ist.


----------



## uka (17. August 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Ich habe nach wie vor Probleme mit dem Star Citizen Sammelthread.
> 
> *Wenn ich auf Bearbeiten (des 1. Post) klicke ist der gesamte Inhalt weg.*



Das Problem besteht bei mir immer noch - egal was für ein Rechner (13 Stück probiert, an 4 verschiedenen Standorten) und egal ob Chrome, FF oder Adblock Browser. Ebenfalls egal ob PC, Tablet oder Smarthphone (und egal welcher Browser).

Kann man da was machen? Ich würde da schon ganz gerne irgendwann mal wieder Bilder einfügen ... . 

Link zum Thema: [Sammelthread] Star Citizen


----------



## h_tobi (17. August 2016)

Forum und Webseite laufen eigentlich stabil, zur Belohnung darf ich dafür jetzt beim Posten im Forum Captchas lösen....


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2016)

Ja das mit den Captchas ist etwas nervig. Aber wenn es momentan notwendig ist soll es so sein.


----------



## taks (17. August 2016)

Ich musste bis jetzt noch keins ausfüllen 

Vllt. bin ich vertrauenswürdiger? xD


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Captchas hatte ich ebenso noch keine.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2016)

Es gibt hier Captchas?  

Hab ich in über vier Jahren noch NIE gesehen!


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Vielleicht ist das auch nur ein absichtlich gestreutes Gerücht um uns von innen mürbe zu machen, indem so unseriöse Typen wie h_tobi, oder headcrash gegen den Rest aufgebracht werden...


----------



## metalstore (17. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das auch nur ein absichtlich gestreutes Gerücht um uns von innen mürbe zu machen, indem so unseriöse Typen wie h_tobi, oder headcrash gegen den Rest aufgebracht werden...



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich auch als unseriöser Typ zähle, aber die Captchas hatte ich auch zwei/drei mal, seitdem aber nie wieder (die kamen, wenn ich einen meiner Posts editieren wollte) 
Wie aber bereits gesagt, die sind seit dem nicht wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Oha, was hast du da denn wildes geschrieben? 
Wie läuft das? Verwarnung, gelbe Karte, rote Karte, captcha? Quasi für Serientäter? 

Ne, jetzt mal Spaß beiseite. Das mit den captchas interessiert mich. Wann kommen die? Kann dazu einer der Verantwortung was sagen?


----------



## metalstore (18. August 2016)

Hatte bisher weder 'ne Verwarnung noch irgendeine Karte bekommen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann 

Im Verlauf dieses Threads wurde ja immer mal wieder von weißen Seiten geredet, die geladen werden (wo scheinbar Fehlermeldungen stehen sollen)
Bei mir war es so, dass manchmal diese leere/weißen Seiten gekommen sind, dann hab ich die geschlossen und nochmal versucht, die eigentliche Seite, zu der ich wollte zu öffnen.
Nach ein paar Versuchen kam dann die Seite mit den Captchas, nachdem ich das ausgefüllt habe (oder wie auch immer das bei Captchas heißen mag), wurde ich dann auf die Zielseite weitergeleitet.
Wie gesagt, war nur zwei/drei mal, einmal beim Aufrufen eines Threads und zweimal beim Erweiterten Editieren (weil das "normale" Editieren wegen dem von mir angesprochenen Problem ("Post zu kurz") nicht ging).
Beim Erweiterten Editieren kam das jeweils einmal beim aufrufen des Erweiterten Editors sowie beim speichern des Editierten Posts, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2016)

Beim editieren hatte ich auch die Captchas.


----------



## 9Strike (18. August 2016)

Ich noch nie


----------



## Markus Wollny (18. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Beim editieren hatte ich auch die Captchas.



Das müsste jetzt wirklich ein "hatte" sein, laut Log sehe ich seit ca. 09:00 Uhr keine Captcha-Aktionen mehr, die nicht ziemlich eindeutig berechtigt wären  Soll heißen, die bis heute früh noch fälschlicherweise als SQL-Injection- und Cross-Site-Scripting-Versuch erkannten Post-/Edit- und PM-Versuche, die dann mit einem Captcha beantwortet wurden, müssten jetzt wieder anstandslos funktionieren - Ausnahmen gibt's allerdings noch bei schlechter IP-Reputation oder bei Zugriff von außerhalb von Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz. Auch bei Anonymizing Proxys und TOR-Nodes kann's weiterhin zu Captcha-Abfragen kommen.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2016)

So, hier noch mal eine aktualisierte Stellungnahme zur Verfügbarkeit von PCGH.de und PCGH Extreme, nachdem die Erreichbarkeit immer besser wird. Der erste Angriff auf unsere Server war bereits am Sonntag, den 31.07. Sogenannte volumetrische Angriffe (also Traffic-Überflutung) haben zunächst unsere Netzwerkkapazität um ein Vielfaches überschritten und waren nicht aus eigener Kraft zu abzuwehren – hier hat unser Provider inzwischen Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die Auswirkungen solcher Angriffe zu begrenzen. Um uns vor diesen und andere Angriffsformen besser zu schützen, haben wir unsere Webseiten zusätzlich hinter ein sogenanntes Content Delivery Network gestellt. In den letzten sieben Tagen wurden durch dieses CDN mehr als 70 Millionen (!) bösartiger Anfragen allein auf pcgameshardware.de gefiltert, volumetrische Angriffe nicht mit eingerechnet. Zeitweise entfielen mehr als 90% der Zugriffe auf diesen „bösartigen“ Traffic. Die vorübergehende Einschaltung einer zusätzlichen Filterung der Anfragen durch Blacklisten von Spamhaus.org wurde inzwischen wieder deaktiviert. Einzelne User, insbesondere aus einigen Ländern außerhalb des DACH-Raums, erhalten erst nach Lösen eines Captchas Zugriff auf unsere Webseiten. Offensichtlich missbräuchlich aktive IP-Adressen werden von uns bis auf Weiteres gesperrt.

Mutmaßlicher Verursacher dieser Attacken ist eine Einzelperson, die uns und damit euch schädigen will. Wir kennen aber keine Hintergründe. Sofern PCGH-User z. B. in anderen Foren mitbekommen, dass sich jemand mit dieser Tat brüstet, wäre es hilfreich, wenn sie sich mit dieser Info bei uns melden (z. B. an online@pcgameshardware.de).

Fazit: Wir können für die Zukunft zwar nicht ausschließen, dass uns kriminelle Menschen mit Attacken schädigen können, aber wir sind wesentlich besser darauf vorbereitet.


----------



## 9Strike (18. August 2016)

Ich bin froh, dass alles wieder geht. Es waren sicher keine leichten zwei Wochen für euch, ich hoffe ihr hattet genug Schlaf und Freizeit.
Schade, dass es solche Vorkehrungen überhaupt nötig sind, aber immerhin habt ihr diesen Verrückten gestoppt.

Auch wenn ich diese Frage vermutlich nicht beantwortet bekomme: Woher wisst ihr, dass es ein Einzeltäter war (und nicht etwa eine Gruppe o. ä.)?


----------



## akif15 (18. August 2016)

İch muss auch Captcha's beantworten! Aus der 30° warmen Türkei!
Solange es funkt. und ich reinkomme, kein Problem!


----------



## kaltes_eisen (19. August 2016)

Liegt das dann auch daran, dass das Forum relativ träge ist? Teilweise laden die Seiten ziemlich lange, der Preisvergleich ist das am Schlimmsten. Andere Seiten laufen zum Vergleich besser.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. August 2016)

Ich konnte heute über das UMTS-Mobilfunknetz von Vodafone, mutmaßlich zwischen 2:30 - 4:45 (vermutlich aber schon seit 0:30, seitdem war ich unterwegs),  interessanterweise auf keine durch Cloudflare gesicherten Seiten (= PCGH und Notebookcheck) zugreifen. 

Ich habe die Attention Required-Meldung bekommen und die Aufforderung erhalten, Bildwahl-Captchas durchzuführen. Wenn ich ein Captcha richtig beantwortet hatte, wurde die Seite neu geladen und ich bin wieder auf der Attention Required-Seite gelandet. Nach dem 4. oder 5. Captcha stand da irgendwas von "Stoken expired". Danach konnte ich für etwa 10 Minuten keine Captchas beantworten - und dann ging das Spiel von vorne los.

Dies hat sowohl den Edge-Browser ohne AddOns als auch Chrome mit AddOns betroffen, jeweils mit und ohne aktiviertem Adguard (dazu nur kurz: Die Werbung hat die Akkulaufzeit auf meinem Tablet spürbar verringert und den eh recht knappen RAM sowie das Datenvolumen merklich belastet - auf dem PC lasse ich weiterhin eure Werbung zu... Ehrenwort.).

Nach 4:45 habe ich mich auch wieder Zuhause aufgehalten, mit der exakt gleichen Hard- und Softwarekonfiguration ist es mir an meinem Wohnort problemlos möglich, über Mobilfunk auf PCGH und Notebookcheck zuzugreifen. Wisst ihr, ob das an einer Cloudflare- bzw. Recaptcha-Störung lag? Das wäre im Zweifelsfall schon etwas blöd, wenn über große Stadtgebiete kein Zugriff mehr möglich wäre.

Da hat man einmal wegen einer Verkehrsstörung (Schwertransport hat wohl fast einen Baum umgerissen und dann die Straße blockiert) im Bus ne Stunde mehr Zeit und PCGH funktioniert nicht.

@Thilo: Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, weshalb du denkst, dass das ein Einzeltäter war...
Jedenfalls danke für dein ausführliches Statement.  Da scheint es einer mit euch und auch uns echt böse gemeint zu haben....


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Thilo: Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, weshalb du denkst, dass das ein Einzeltäter war...
> Jedenfalls danke für dein ausführliches Statement.  Da scheint es einer mit euch und auch uns echt böse gemeint zu haben....



Wahrscheinlich weil die ersten Ermittlungen dahingehend deuten, dass es ein einzelner ist, aber wie immer kann man nicht über laufende Ermittlungen sprechen und daher bleibt das dabei.


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil die ersten Ermittlungen dahingehend deuten, dass es ein einzelner ist, aber wie immer kann man nicht über laufende Ermittlungen sprechen und daher bleibt das dabei.


Vielleicht ist die "Einzeltäterspur" ja auch nur eine Täuschung, um die Kellerkind-Hackergruppe die dafür verantwortlich ist und hier mitliest, in Sicherheir zu wiegen. In Wirklichkeit bereit sich PCGH schon darauf vor, deren Keller zu stürmen. 
Das ganze wird dann auf PCGH in Gefahr zu sehen sein xD


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die "Einzeltäterspur" ja auch nur eine Täuschung, um die Kellerkind-Hackergruppe die dafür verantwortlich ist und hier mitliest, in Sicherheir zu wiegen. In Wirklichkeit bereit sich PCGH schon darauf vor, deren Keller zu stürmen.
> Das ganze wird dann auf PCGH in Gefahr zu sehen sein xD



Ich muss mal eben gucken, ob ich die Tür auch verriegelt hab. 
Ansonsten sind Softy und ich gleich geliefert.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss mal eben gucken, ob ich die Tür auch verriegelt hab.
> Ansonsten sind Softy und ich gleich geliefert.



Aha!  Immer wieder sinds die üblichen Verdächtigen!  

Keine Sorge, ihr werdet natürlich genauso stilecht von eurem Gärtner verunfallt.


----------



## Cleriker (19. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Und danach kommt raus dass es nur scheinbar die Täter waren. Dann umblende und man sieht den Doc und Quanti auf ihren Haleys über die mexikanische Grenze cruisen... Fin!


----------



## masterX244 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Olla,
> 
> das ist leider durch ein notwendiges Security-Update des Forums passiert. Die Logins funktionieren wieder.



Und weil ich dachte dass da mein Passwort sich in der Datenbank irgendwie zerlegt hat und nicht mehr gespeichert ist hatte ich einen reset gemacht und komm nicht mehr auf das alte zurück. (sorry für die späte antwort, war 18 tage abseits von jedem internet und die Ptobleme kamen kurz vor abreise rein...)


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



masterX244 schrieb:


> Und weil ich dachte dass da mein Passwort sich in der Datenbank irgendwie zerlegt hat und nicht mehr gespeichert ist hatte ich einen reset gemacht und komm nicht mehr auf das alte zurück. (sorry für die späte antwort, war 18 tage abseits von jedem internet und die Ptobleme kamen kurz vor abreise rein...)


Das geht auch nicht. Die Passwort-History dient zu Eurer Sicherheit. Und nein, hier wird kein Klartext-Passwort gespeichert, nur eine Validierung, die ähnlich der Passwort-Abfrage funktioniert, rückwirkend auf die letzten 5.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. August 2016)

Also wenn ich im nächsten Jahr 5 mal mein Passwort zurückgesetzt habe, könnte ich wieder auf das jetzt vorherige zurück?

@Topic: Woran liegt das, dass ich mit Tapatalk nichts aufrufen kann? Er lädt sich immer zu Tode.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich bin jetzt mit tapatalk hier. Hast du mal einen Neustart gemacht?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. August 2016)

Mehrere seit dem, natürlich nicht deswegen 

Ist aber genau seitdem die Seite Probleme bereitete, deswegen vermute ich da irgendwo den Fehler.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Bei Handy gilt zu beachten dass du die entsprechenden tasks vor dem Neustart schließt. Sonst bleibt alles im Speicher und du machst genau da weiter wo du aufgehört hast.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. August 2016)

Danke, Cache geleert und es klappt


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Bitte sehr. Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte. Das Problem gab's schon beim runner.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. August 2016)

Oh, hab ich wohl überlesen


----------



## masterX244 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Das geht auch nicht. Die Passwort-History dient zu Eurer Sicherheit. Und nein, hier wird kein Klartext-Passwort gespeichert, nur eine Validierung, die ähnlich der Passwort-Abfrage funktioniert, rückwirkend auf die letzten 5.



gut zu wissen, nervt aber wenn man den Reset gemacht hat um einen Server-Bug auszuschließen und dann auch noch als "Würze obendrauf" das ganze direkt vorm urlaub serviert bekommt


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



masterX244 schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, nervt aber wenn man den Reset gemacht hat um einen Server-Bug auszuschließen und dann auch noch als "Würze obendrauf" das ganze direkt vorm urlaub serviert bekommt


Ich kann die für deinen Account löschen, ABER wenn wir einmal damit anfangen, dann kommt immer wieder jemand. Darum sehen wir eher davon ab. Ich hoffe das ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2016)

Ich muß sagen das ich die letzten Tage keine Fehlermeldungen und Störungen mehr vernommen habe. Es scheint alles wieder wie vorher zu laufen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann die für deinen Account löschen, ABER wenn wir einmal damit anfangen, dann kommt immer wieder jemand. Darum sehen wir eher davon ab. Ich hoffe das ist nachvollziehbar.



Ich will auch! Ich will auch!


----------



## masterX244 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann die für deinen Account löschen, ABER wenn wir einmal damit anfangen, dann kommt immer wieder jemand. Darum sehen wir eher davon ab. Ich hoffe das ist nachvollziehbar.



Deshalb vielleicht irgendwie offensichtlich machen wenn da irgendwelche  Server-probleme sind dass man sich solche Blindschüsse sparen kann....


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Der Großteil der community hat ihr Passwort nicht einfach mal geändert, sondern den Jungs hier vertraut und abgewartet.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Großteil der community hat ihr Passwort nicht einfach mal geändert, sondern den Jungs hier vertraut und abgewartet.



Ich hab mein Passwort natürlich geändert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Großteil der community hat ihr Passwort nicht einfach mal geändert, sondern den Jungs hier vertraut und abgewartet.



Ich habe mein Passwort geändert.


----------



## 9Strike (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich nicht. Wozu auch, ich verwende für jede Seite ein eigenes Passwort. Die Email ist eh nicht meine "private" (sondern halt die zum Anmelden bei irgendwelchen Foren etc).


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ist bei mir ebenso. Jedoch selbst wenn jemand meinen Account nutzen sollte... ich bin recht eigen und poste von anderen könnte man wohl erkennen und ich dies anschließend klarstellen. Das wäre dann ärgerlich, mehr aber auch nicht. Also in beiden Fällen Kein großes Ding.
Naja und wer heutzutage tatsächlich noch gleiche Logindaten nutzt, der sollte sich zurückhalten wenn es darum geht anderen Nachlässigkeit vorzuwerfen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. August 2016)

Warum hätte ich mein PW ändern sollen?


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Warum hätte ich mein PW ändern sollen?


Gab ja auch keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gab ja auch keinen Grund dafür.



Hab mir _eingebildet_ dass das einige User hier geschrieben hatten.

Gruß, amer


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hab mir _eingebildet_ dass das einige User hier geschrieben hatten.


Sie haben aber auch Ihre Gründe genannt - Verunsicherung. 
Vermutlich, weil wir (wegen nicht Erreichbarkeit, darum nicht sinnvoll) auf der Seite keine Info zu den Server-Problemen hatten, außer durch Kommentar im Forum. Dafür aber in den sozialen Netzwerken, bei denen unsere Seiten übrigens auch ohne Login erreichbar sind. Ja das mag nicht jedem Gefallen, war aber die beste Möglichkeit dazu.

Falls noch jemand unsicher ist: Es gab keinen Hack oder Sicherheitsprobleme, es war, wie mittlerweile analysiert und erwähnt, DDos. Daher haben wir auch leider notwendigerweise mittlerweile Cloudflare als Wall vor die Seite geschaltet, um das nötigste abzufangen. Das sorgte dafür, dass der Login bei einigen Usern Aussetzer hatte. Sicherheitsprobleme mit Datenverlust hätten wir übrigens auch offen kommuniziert, u.A. weil wir dazu verpflichtet sind und Euch natürlich auch mit den notwendigen Informationen versorgen würden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hab mir _eingebildet_ dass das einige User hier geschrieben hatten.
> 
> Gruß, amer


Ja das stimmt, ist auch jedem selbst überlassen ob er sein Passwort ändert oder nicht


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Richtig! Deshalb braucht ZAM natürlich auch nichts editieren/löschen/usw. Schließlich ist das ja die Freiwillige Entscheidung jedes Users selbst...


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> u.A. weil wir dazu verpflichtet sind und Euch natürlich auch mit den notwendigen Informationen versorgen würden.



Das sagt der BND auch immer.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich hab mich beim Lesen dieser Zeile eben fast vom Stuhl gekippt vor lachen. [emoji38]


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sagt der BND auch immer.


Ok, für dich blenden wir alle Infos in Zukunft aus, damit der Aluhut nicht verrutscht


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. August 2016)

Ich hoffe das ihr diesen Cloudflare-Krampf ein wenig in die Schranken weist, gestern sollte ich unbedingt mittels Google-Captcha nachweisen das ich kein Bot bin..., gleichzeitig will man mir weismachen das ein Virenscann solche Abfragen unterbinden würde. Lachhaft.


----------



## Grestorn (24. August 2016)

Das ist durchaus eine korrekte Aussage, da die meisten DDOS Attacken von Zombie-Rechnern (also Rechner, auf denen Malware installiert ist, und die dadurch ferngesteuert werden). Und man bekommt den Captcha-Dialog, wenn die eigene IP Adresse durch Floods negativ aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. August 2016)

Das halte ich für wenig realistisch: Mobilfunk der TMobile Austria.


----------



## Grestorn (24. August 2016)

Ja, und? Können Rechner, die per LTE/UMTS am Netz sind, nicht übernommen werden?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. August 2016)

Aber wie sollte eine Google-Captcha Abfrage diese Rechner auf wundersame Weise von der Fernsteuerung befreien? 
Im Übrigen gabs die Meldung von Mo. Abend bis heute Früh, ab heute Mittag war sie pfutsch, sozusagen Fernheilung.


----------



## Grestorn (24. August 2016)

Natürlich gar nicht, dazu ist das Captcha auch nicht da. Es ist dazu da, sicherzustellen, dass Du kein Bot bist. 

Die IP Adressen verschwinden immer wieder von der Liste und werden neu draufgepackt, wenn die IP Adresse wieder auffällt. Außerdem hat man nicht immer die selbe IP Adresse, die wird dynamisch zugeteilt.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. August 2016)

Das wird mühsam aber bitte. Die dynamischen Adressen sind ja die Crux an der Sache, alle wissen das mittlerweile die Mehrheit der User solche verwendet, und bis reagiert wird die bösen Jungs schon andere Adressbereiche verwenden, trotzdem quält uns Cloudfare mit den sinnlosen Captchas und den nichtssagend tollen Hinweis auf Software die die Systemsicherheit nicht erhöht sondern im Gegenteil zusätzliche Lücken schafft.


----------



## Grestorn (24. August 2016)

Beschwer Dich bei den Script Kiddies. Cloudflare ist nun mal die einzige Verteidigung dagegen.


----------



## 9Strike (24. August 2016)

Im Mobilfunk kann man eben nichts machen. Viele Handys sind befallen, deswegen muss man ein Captcha machen. Beschwer dich bei Leuten die Angreifen, oder Leute die es nicht schaffen ihr Handy clean zu halten. PCGH kann dafür nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2016)

> Seit drei Tagen immer wieder down die Seite.


Vielleicht hilft ja eine ordentliche Currywurst, oder zwei. 

Ich erkenne aber nix mehr mit "down", läuft alles wunderbar


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Gab vorhin schon wieder für etwa eine Stunde diesen Fehler.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Jaja,  noch mal: Wir sind dankbar für die Reportings, aber Probleme mit den Servern sehen wir - bekommen sogar Down-Warnings auf die Handies.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. August 2016)

Was ist denn heute wieder los?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

Kiddi-Alarm. ...

Irgendwelche missratenen Dumpfbacken wollen stören.
Sie vergessen, dass ihre Identität irgendwann auffliegt
und dann wird es teuer. Sie gewinnen gar nichts, außer
Hass zu ernten und können ziemlich viel verlieren.


----------



## 9Strike (27. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... Hass zu ernten ...


Genau das wollen sie ja. Aufmerksamkeit. Einfach nicht öffentlich darüber aufregen.


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2016)

Mich würds interessieren ob gezielt das Forum attackiert wird, oder einfach nur irgendein Cloudflare-Server wo das Forum zufällig auch gehostet wird.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Hey, die Webseite geht wieder.


----------



## MaxRink (27. August 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimmt das. Nur ist die Menge an Bandbreite/Anfragen die  es braucht um den Server abzuschießen derart hoch, dass du das nicht  mal fix mit ein paar Hundert PCs mit Trojaner schaffst. Dafür brauchts  "professionelle" Botnetze - und die kosten viel Geld es sei denn der  betreiber des Netzes selbst will uns abschießen.
> 
> Aber anscheinend hat der böse Bube nochmal was gemietet, wie ihr schon bemerkt habt: Sie versuchens schon wieder.



Das ganze ist viel billiger als du vermutlich glaubst


----------



## Defenz0r (27. August 2016)

Bitte behaltet cloudflare-nginx. Bietet mehr Vor als Nachteile. Ich fuelle Captchas gerne aus .
Im Notfall gaebe es noch Captcha Brotherhood. Dann fuellt mir ein anderer Mensch die Captcha aus.


----------



## Rarek (27. August 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mich würds interessieren ob gezielt das Forum attackiert wird, oder einfach nur irgendein Cloudflare-Server wo das Forum zufällig auch gehostet wird.



unwarscheinlich, da die Cloudflare Server garnichts hosten, sondern einfach nur eine Simple, aber effektive megafirewall bilden


----------



## masterX244 (27. August 2016)

mist... irgendwelche klappspäten haben ein ganzen /13-er block der telekom verbrannt... musste da mittenraus ne IP ziehen und jetzt via Hochschul-VPN rein da ein reconnect gerade nicht in Frage kam da sonst auch der Dauer-fernsehgucker im Haus gestört werden würde....


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. September 2016)

Ich muss jetzt bei jedem Beitrag eine Captcha Abfrage beantworten (Vivaldi Browser)... das kann es nun wirklich nicht sein  Da finde ich mal wieder Zeit hier ins Forum zu schauen und habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt bei jedem Beitrag eine Captcha Abfrage beantworten (Vivaldi Browser)... das kann es nun wirklich nicht sein  Da finde ich mal wieder Zeit hier ins Forum zu schauen und habe jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr...


Besser hier und da mit Chaptcha eingeben, als gar nicht reinkommen, oder? 

Beschwer Dich nicht bei PCGH, die machen alles richtig und das schnell. 
Keine Ahnung, was ZAM und seine Helferdrohen für Ruhezeiten zum 
Aufladen bekommen, aber wenn man sieht, wie oft es hier Angriffe gibt, 
dann bemerken wir davon jetzt nichts mehr. Hier und da mal 1-3 Sekunden
 verzögertes Laden, alle paar Tage mal ein Chapter. Das stört überhaupt
nicht mehr.

Ich werde eh nicht verstehen, warum man diese Seite angrifft, dumme 
Kindsköppe, die dafür irgendwann teuer bezahlen werden, denn es kommt
raus, wer es ist, und dann ist jemand oder eine Gruppe pleite, aber so richtig.
Und was haben sie erreicht? Gar nichts ....


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Geht wieder los. Seite nicht erreichbar und bringt sogar meinen Browser zum abschmieren[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Geht wieder los.


Danke für das Feedback, aber dank mannigfaltiger Überwachungstools sehen wir es natürlich, wenn es "los geht".


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2016)

Jetzt war eben wirklich wieder für ne ganze weile nichts zu machen.


----------



## taks (6. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Jetzt war eben wirklich wieder für ne ganze weile nichts zu machen.



F5 drücken und Tee trinken


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2016)

Bitte, bitte kein Offtopic.  Das verwirrt bei abonnierten Threads.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

Ok alles klar.

Gerade hatte ich wieder einige Zeit das die Seite ewig brauchte bis sie geladen war und dann wurde sie noch ganz komisch dargestellt. Nach drücken von F5 war dann 403.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok alles klar.
> 
> Gerade hatte ich wieder einige Zeit das die Seite ewig brauchte bis sie geladen war und dann wurde sie noch ganz komisch dargestellt. Nach drücken von F5 war dann 403.



Hab hier die selben Probleme


----------



## -H1N1- (7. September 2016)

Same here, laden des Forums dauert teilweise ewig und die Startseite lässt sich gar nicht richtig aufrufen.


----------



## Shortgamer (7. September 2016)

Keine Probleme mehr seit einigen Tagen. Weder von der Arbeit, noch von Zuhause hab ich irgendwelche Einschränkungen. Für mich läuft alles rund. 
Schon abgehakt das Thema.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Oder eben sowas beim aufrufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (12. September 2016)

Mit etwas Glück ist jetzt Ruhe im Karton: 

vDOS: Riesiger Web-Shop fur DDoS-Attacken aufgeflogen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hoffentlich finden die Ermittler die Kunden DB und kriegen die Auftraggeber dran!


----------



## Shortgamer (12. September 2016)

DDos ist doch immer nach hinten losgegangen bis jetzt.


----------



## ShadowPvG (19. September 2016)

*IP gebannt?*

Momentan steht wenn ich über mein Browser oder Handy auf pcgameshardware oder das Forum möchte:
Error 1006 
Access denied

What happened?

The owner of this website (pcgameshardware.de) has banned your IP address (4x.1xx.xx.x).

Zum Glück gibt es Tor


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Wenn deine Adresse gesperrt wurde, bedeutet das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass von dir aus ein DDoS ANgriff ausgeführt wird. Einfach mal mit Malwarebytes alle PCs in deinem Netzwerk scannen.


----------



## Stern1710 (19. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Es könnte auch sein, dass dich Cloudflare blockiert hat (siehe im Zuge der Attacken auf PCGH etc.).


----------



## ShadowPvG (19. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn deine Adresse gesperrt wurde, bedeutet das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass von dir aus ein DDoS ANgriff ausgeführt wird. Einfach mal mit Malwarebytes alle PCs in deinem Netzwerk scannen.


Hab nix gefunden, ich warte mal bis sie jemand schreibt der mehr Infos hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Nach dem DDoS-Angriff wurden/werden ja IP-Adressen gesperrt, die sich auffällig verhalten haben - und da können natürlich auch dynamische IPs und IPs von Mobilfunkzellen betroffen sein.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Schick mir mal bitte die IP per PN.


----------



## Chimera (19. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Schick mir mal bitte die IP per PN.



Hab mich auch mal gemeldet, da mich die tollen Amis nun auch von einer Sekunde auf die andere plötzlich blocken. Man könnte es fast schon als Fingerzeig verstehen "Junge, du surfst zu viel, leg besser mal ne laaaange Pause ein und mach was gescheites"


----------



## Basti 92 (20. September 2016)

Hallo,

gestern um die Mittagszeit bin ich immer wieder zur "Ausnahmezustandsseite" weitergeleitet worden.
Und heute bekomme ich bei jedem 2. Versuch einen Datenbankfehler angezeigt. Und nun "Website is offline".

MfG Basti


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2016)

Heute morgen wahr die Seite wieder Offline.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

Immer mal ein paar Sekunden, stört nicht weiter. ZAM hat das weiterhin perfekt im Griff und ich will nicht wissen, wie sich die Deppen von Angreifer vor Weissglutärgern, weil ihre Angriffe im Nichts verpuffen. Dafür steigt aber mit jedem Angriff die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entdeckung. Gut so, ihr dummen Kinder....


----------



## uka (20. September 2016)

uka schrieb:


> uka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Ich habe nach wie vor Probleme mit dem Star Citizen Sammelthread. _
> ...



Nur um es anzumerken: Mein Problem hier besteht noch immer.


----------



## Shortgamer (20. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Immer mal ein paar Sekunden, stört nicht weiter. ZAM hat das weiterhin perfekt im Griff und ich will nicht wissen, wie sich die Deppen von Angreifer vor Weissglutärgern, weil ihre Angriffe im Nichts verpuffen. Dafür steigt aber mit jedem Angriff die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entdeckung. Gut so, ihr dummen Kinder....



Was stellst du dir denn vor?
Das ZAM vor 6 Bildschirmen sitzt, und abwechselnd, schweiß treibend, in 6 verschiedenen Terminals Befehle durchjagt und vollkommen überfordert ist? Der Gute Mann hat mich Sicherheit Ahnung von dem was er da tut, keine Frage sonst würde PCGH nicht so bestehen wie wir es nun benutzen. 
Aber mehr als ein paar Codezeilen einfügen bzw. und Dateien hin und her schubsen macht der gute Mann auch nicht in dieser Situation. Dieser kann auch nur zusehen und warten bis der Angriff vorbei ist. 

Ebenso verpuffen die Angriffe auch nicht im Nichts. Wir spüren doch die Auswirkungen. ...Sonst wäre dieser Theard ja nicht aktiv. 
Das jeder Angriff dazu beiträgt das die Angreifer gefasst werden halte ich auch für schwammig. Da dort viele Gegebenheiten zusammenlaufen müssen um den Angreifer zu stellen.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Nur um es anzumerken: Mein Problem hier besteht noch immer.


Immer noch im Sinne von "war nie anders", oder immer wieder mal?

Das passiert u.U. wenn wir das Forum in den Under Attack-Modus schalten, dann müssen die Browser gegen Cloudflare eine Challenge lösen. Dagegen können wir nichts tun.

Gruß


----------



## uka (20. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer noch im Sinne von "war nie anders", oder immer wieder mal?
> 
> Das passiert u.U. wenn wir das Forum in den Under Attack-Modus schalten, dann müssen die Browser gegen Cloudflare eine Challenge lösen. Dagegen können wir nichts tun.
> 
> Gruß



Als die Probleme anfingen, habe ich hier geschrieben das ich den 1. Beitrag des SC Sammelthreads nicht mehr bearbeiten kann (Text immer weg). Das Problem besteht seit dem 10.08. bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Ich habe dazu Stephan eine PN geschickt (da er ja für die Sammelthreads zuständig ist?), aber passiert ist noch nichts.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2016)

Vermutlich, weil es nicht zu reproduzieren ist. Habe es gerade versucht und der Editor ist gefüllt. Btw. ich bin beim Test auch mit einem herkömmlichen Provider unterwegs. Chrome und Firefox hat funktioniert. Wenn wir etwas nicht reproduzieren können, können wir leider auch nichts beheben. Da der Browser egal ist, kann es nur noch am Zusammenhang mit dem Provider + Cloudflare liegen. Dazu bräuchte ich aber Informationen aus der Developer-Konsole (F12) deines Chrome, wenn du versuchst den Beitrag zu editieren und der Inhalt verschwindet. Und zwar die Fehlermeldungen unter "Console" und "Network"


----------



## uka (20. September 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weil es nicht zu reproduzieren ist. Habe es gerade versucht und der Editor ist gefüllt. Btw. ich bin beim Test auch mit einem herkömmlichen Provider unterwegs. Chrome und Firefox hat funktioniert. Wenn wir etwas nicht reproduzieren können, können wir leider auch nichts beheben. Da der Browser egal ist, kann es nur noch am Zusammenhang mit dem Provider + Cloudflare liegen. Dazu bräuchte ich aber Informationen aus der Developer-Konsole (F12) deines Chrome, wenn du versuchst den Beitrag zu editieren und der Inhalt verschwindet. Und zwar die Fehlermeldungen unter "Console" und "Network"



Nun tatsächlich geht es >jetzt<. Ich war um 14:18 Uhr im Thread um nochmal sicher zu sein (und dort bestand das Problem noch), aber dein speichern scheint das Problem (was für mich bestand) behoben zu haben. 

Da ich es von verschiedenen Rechnern mit unterschiedlichen Browsern und unterschiedlichen Providern (Telekom, 1&1, Vodafone, Telefonica O², Versatel, Kabel München, Kabel Deutschland und auch unterschiedliche Bundesländer) getestet habe, würde ich fast vermuten das es irgend ein Cache-Fehler war (Cloudflare oder vBullentin), welcher nur in Bezug mit meinem Usernamen auftrat (andere Zusammenhänge gibt es bei meinen Tests nicht, nur mein Login war stets gleich, auch Abmelden/neu Anmelden hatte ich getestet).

Insofern dennoch danke .


----------



## Shortgamer (20. September 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Da ich es von verschiedenen Rechnern mit unterschiedlichen Browsern und unterschiedlichen Providern (Telekom, 1&1, Vodafone, Telefonica O², Versatel, Kabel München, Kabel Deutschland und auch unterschiedliche Bundesländer) getestet habe, [...]


..und ich frage mich, wie man ohne weiteres an solche Möglichkeiten kommt?


----------



## Defenz0r (20. September 2016)

H4x natuerlich


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Dieses Schweigen...


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2016)

Offtopic ist hier nicht hilfreich.


----------



## thysol (20. September 2016)

Mich wuerde mal der Hintergrund zu den Attacken interessieren. Wer hat denn was gegen PCGH? Sind das einfach irgendwelche Leute die gerade nichts besseres zutun haben?


----------



## uka (21. September 2016)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> ..und ich frage mich, wie man ohne weiteres an solche Möglichkeiten kommt?



Um dir kurz die Antwort zu geben: 
Ich bin Beruflich öfter an anderen Firmenstandorten unterwegs (u.a. FFM, Berlin oder München), bin halt im Netzwerkmanagement tätig. Zwar haben wir Glasfaser-Verbindungen in unser Firmen MPLS, aber dennoch haben die einige Standorte unterschiedliche regionale Anbieter für die Internet-Verbindung. 

Daneben gibt es natürlich auch in den Hotels immer andere Anbieter über die man ebenso super quer-testen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2016)

Die Seite läuft seit Tagen fast perfekt! 

- Erreichbarkeit nahezu 100%
- Funktionalität nahezu 100%
- Hin und wieder gibt es minimale Verzögerung der Eingabe. 
- Mal dauert es ein paar Sekunden, bis die Seite aufgebaut ist

So what....


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2016)

Das mit dem Datenbankfehler habe ich auch hin und wieder. 
Ist halt ärgerlich -- sowohl für die User als auch für PCGH.


----------



## Martin-F2000 (21. September 2016)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das mit diesem Problem zu tun hat, aber wenn ich manche Foren anklicke oder nur bestimmte Seiten, steht da plötzlich

Error 1006 Ray ID: 2e5df98b23520f57 • 2016-09-21 13:48:26 UTC 

Access denied

What happened?

The owner of this website (extreme.pcgameshardware.de) has banned your IP address (HIER STEHT MEINE IP).


Wieso wurde ich gebannt oder was? Habe ich was schlimmes gemacht? Vor 3 Tagen oder so habe ich mir hier noch die Foren angeschaut, Letzte Zeit fast nichts gemacht und jetzt kommen plötzlich so Meldungen. Ich hab das Forum geöffnet, den CPU-Bildrerthread konnte ich ganz normal öffnen, den Speichermedien-Thread auch aber als ich auf die letzte Seite geklickt habe, kam dieser Fehler. Anmelden ging auch nicht. Quickpolls gingen erstmal auch, später(jetzt) nicht mehr.

Ich kann jetzt nur schreiben weil mein PC übers iPhone über Mobile Daten läuft, was dann natürlich viel kostet.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2016)

Martin-F2000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das mit diesem Problem zu tun hat [..]


Hatte es und die IP ist freigegeben 

Gruß


----------



## Martin-F2000 (21. September 2016)

OK, jetzt geht es wieder auch übers normale LAN auf dem PC. Danke


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Bei mir ist das gleiche Problem von jetzt auf gleich meine IP gesperrt.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das gleiche Problem von jetzt auf gleich meine IP gesperrt.


Ich mag Ratespiele nach IP-Adressen zwar nicht so, weil die Kristallkugel das oft nicht hergibt, aber ich habe deinen Provider identifizieren können und es in den Blockierregeln mal etwas "sanfter" behandelt.  ^^


----------



## Kusanar (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Wäre schön wenn das generell wieder etwas gelockert wird. Anscheinend betrifft es doch mehrere unterschiedliche Provider und IP-Adressen, wie zu sehen ist. Und ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute hier gar nicht mehr schreiben können, weil sie keinen anderen Netzzugang haben 

Gibt es von euch nochmal ein Statement bezüglich der Angriffe? Was, wer oder wo wäre interessant. Oder läuft das immer noch???


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn das generell wieder etwas gelockert wird.


Ja, wäre schön, aber nope. Mal davon ab überwachen wir tatsächlich die Blocks und geben ggfs. auch Hosts wieder frei, wenn sie ggfs. False-Positive sind. Bei Firmen-IPs ist das meist schwieriger, weil das auch infizierte Systeme sein können oder bestimmte, schlecht verwaltete Sachen laufen haben - siehe bspw. hier: Filter WordPress Pingback DOS << DevBox


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mag Ratespiele nach IP-Adressen zwar nicht so, weil die Kristallkugel das oft nicht hergibt, aber ich habe deinen Provider identifizieren können und es in den Blockierregeln mal etwas "sanfter" behandelt.  ^^



Danke und auch hier nochmal entschuldige das Rate Spielchen. Jetzt läuft alles wieder.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2016)

Meine IP wurde ebenfalls gesperrt:



> Error 1006 Ray ID: 2e63cc49661f2660 • 2016-09-22 06:46:07 UTC
> Access denied
> What happened?
> 
> The owner of this website (extreme.pcgameshardware.de) has banned your IP address (<HIER DIE IP>).


----------



## Defenz0r (22. September 2016)

Du hast wohl auch ein Botnet auf deinem PC


----------



## masterX244 (22. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Meine IP wurde ebenfalls gesperrt:



Das ist das problem mit den verflixten dynamischen IPs, die Idioten die den käse machen reconnecten einfach und bekommen eine neue, der Bann gilt aber weiterhin einige zeit und wenn man dann eine "verbrannte" IP bekommt kriegt man die Meldung serviert...
Hatte die auch schon gesehen...


----------



## psychodad666 (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Es könnte auch sein, dass dich Cloudflare blockiert hat (siehe im Zuge der Attacken auf PCGH etc.).



 Toll habt ihr das gemacht! Es wurde auch der Internetknoten meines Arbeitgebers gesperrt. Aber keine Sorge, ist nur eine kleine Klitsche (mit 132 000 potenzieller Kunden)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn das generell wieder etwas gelockert wird. Anscheinend betrifft es doch mehrere unterschiedliche Provider und IP-Adressen, wie zu sehen ist. Und ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Leute hier gar nicht mehr schreiben können, weil sie keinen anderen Netzzugang haben
> 
> Gibt es von euch nochmal ein Statement bezüglich der Angriffe? Was, wer oder wo wäre interessant. Oder läuft das immer noch???


In der aktuellen PCGH sind dazu Infos zu lesen. Sitze grad beim essen sonst könnte ich ein paar Zahlen liefern.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



psychodad666 schrieb:


> Toll habt ihr das gemacht! Es wurde auch der Internetknoten meines Arbeitgebers gesperrt. Aber keine Sorge, ist nur eine kleine Klitsche (mit 132 000 potenzieller Kunden)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito bei mir.
Hat heute während der Mittagspause nur via Tapatalk funktioniert.
Und unser Firmennetz halte ich für ziemlich gut administriert, da unser Admin ein ziemlicher Crack ist was Cisco und Sophos Security betrifft...


----------



## MarkusK531 (22. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Die IP vom Rechner auf meiner Arbiet wurde auch gebannt. Habe Sophos drüber laufen lassen und nichts wurde gefunden. Kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*

Ich kann Eure Firmennetz-IPs leider nicht raten, die müsst ihr mir schon per PN mitteilen. 

@psychodad: Da wir uns nicht selbst DDosen haben wir die Abwehrmaßnahmen schon toll gemacht. Kollateralschaden ist leider unvermeidbar, vor allem wenn sie durch viele Zugriffe "verdächtig viele Verbindungen" erzeugen. Aufheben geht immer.


----------



## Kusanar (23. September 2016)

*AW: IP gebannt?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> In der aktuellen PCGH sind dazu Infos zu lesen. Sitze grad beim essen sonst könnte ich ein paar Zahlen liefern.



Thanks 4 Info. Hatte noch keine Zeit, mir die neue vom Kiosk zu holen. Mal davon abgesehen dass wir hier in Ösiland eh immer ein wenig hinterherhecheln was den Release angeht  Aber dann hol ich das die Tage mal nach, wenn ich wieder in deutschen Landen weile.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (23. September 2016)

Wer seine IP nicht nennen möchte (per PN oder hier im Forum), kann uns auch gerne die Ray-ID aus der Sperr-Nachricht schicken. Damit können wir die IP-Adresse und ggf. auch den Grund für die Sperrung ermitteln - meistens ist es allerdings wie von Zam schon geschildert leider ein Kollateralschaden, was sich leider nicht ganz vermeiden lässt, aber unsere Abwehr lernt mittlerweile auch immer wieder etwas dazu, so dass sich das mit der Zeit auch verbessern müsste.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## 9Strike (23. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

War gerade ne Woche in Russland, konnte nicht über Tapatalk rein. Manchmal kam ich noch dazu ein Captcha zu lösen, aber Posts konnte ich nicht laden.

Lag das an der IP / Land oder gab es auch hier in D Probleme?


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



9Strike schrieb:


> War gerade ne Woche in Russland, konnte nicht über Tapatalk rein. Manchmal kam ich noch dazu ein Captcha zu lösen, aber Posts konnte ich nicht laden.
> 
> Lag das an der IP / Land oder gab es auch hier in D Probleme?



Am Land. Es gibt ein paar, die wir (schon sehr lange) speziell ausschließen für Registrierungen und Logins und bei Cloudflare mit Captcha versehen haben. Das ändern wir auch nicht.


----------



## MF13 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Ich kann PCGH zur Zeit, wenn ich unterwegs bin, nur über a besuchen, weil die KOMPLETTE Mobil-Range von T-Mobile Österreich gesperrt wurde. Ich habe mich zigmal neu eingewählt, um ne neue IP zu bekommen, bekam aber immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: 404 Not Found ihr diesen Scheiß, sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, wieder rückgängig machen? Ihr sperrt damit nicht nur mich, sondern auch hunderttausende andere User aus! Ich weiß, dass es die DDoS-Attacken gab und weiß, dass ihr Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen musstet, aber DAS ist doch keine Lösung!


----------



## Defenz0r (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Wenn die alternative keine Seite ist, ist das eine Loesung.


----------



## Askia (25. September 2016)

Hatte das mit der IP gestern auch, bin aber erst stunden später darauf gekommen den Router neu zustarten.


----------



## MF13 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wenn die alternative keine Seite ist, ist das eine Loesung.



Doch. Zumal ich es mehr als seltsam finde, dass ich über Open Proxies, nicht aber über eine stinknormale Mobil-IP zugreifen kann.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Ich kann PCGH zur Zeit, wenn ich unterwegs bin, nur über a besuchen, weil die KOMPLETTE Mobil-Range von T-Mobile Österreich gesperrt wurde. Ich habe mich zigmal neu eingewählt, um ne neue IP zu bekommen, bekam aber immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: 404 Not Found ihr diesen Scheiß, sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, wieder rückgängig machen? Ihr sperrt damit nicht nur mich, sondern auch hunderttausende andere User aus! Ich weiß, dass es die DDoS-Attacken gab und weiß, dass ihr Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen musstet, aber DAS ist doch keine Lösung!



Hallo,

Ausdrucksweise! 

Ohne die Angabe einer IP müssten wir jetzt leider raten, was genau gesperrt wurde, weil die liste recht groß ist und nicht nur gemeinerweise und bewusst hinterlistig dein Netz betrifft. 
Und natürlich arbeiten wir an alternativen Lösungen bzw. stetig an Verbesserungen, nur aktuell müssen wir leider noch mit Kollateralschäden leben - das gefällt uns natürlich auch kein Stück.

Gruß


----------



## MF13 (26. September 2016)

Ich habe doch einen Screenshot verlinkt, auf dem die IP zu sehen ist?


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2016)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch einen Screenshot verlinkt, auf dem die IP zu sehen ist?


Der führt auf eine 404-Seite?

*Edit 1*
Ah, weil im Link noch ein "könnt" hing hinter "png". Sieht man auf dem Smartphone ja nicht.

*Edit 2*:
Es waren "nur" zwei Addressen davon blockiert. Da es ein relativ kleines Netz mit gerade mal 127 Adressen ist, habe ich es mal auf die Whitelist gesetzt.


----------



## MarkusK531 (26. September 2016)

!Schleimmodus an

Leider echt schade, dass es soche Angriffe auf die Seite gibt und ihr zu solchen Methoden greifen müsst.
Ich finde allerdings, dass man Zam und alle die unsere Probleme mit der IP-SPerrung bearbeiten, mal ein großes Lob aussprechen muss.
Meine anfrage wurde äußerst schnell bearbeitet und nun kann ich wieder ohne Problem meine tägliche Dosis PCGH genießen. Vielen Dank dafür!

!Schleimmodus aus


----------



## Defenz0r (26. September 2016)

Du hast Schleimmodus an vergessen xD


----------



## MarkusK531 (26. September 2016)

Mist.. habe es verbessert XD


----------



## Quintes (28. September 2016)

Ich hatte das mit dem IP-Ban auch, hat sich nach ein paar Tagen aber selbst gelöst (juhu, denn ich hatte keinerlei Möglichkeit, hier zu posten).

Mein Bruder (Informatiker blablubb) hat auch gleich gesagt ich habe sicher einfach die IP von einem Bösewicht "geerbt" und bin daher auf der Liste mancher Abwehr.


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> (juhu, denn ich hatte keinerlei Möglichkeit, hier zu posten)


Im Notfall gibt es noch ein paar E-Mail-Adressen wie leserpost@pcgameshardware.de 

Wir haben noch eine Anpassung vorgenommen, um den Kollateralschaden etwas weiter zu dezimieren und arbeiten auch weiterhin an Möglichkeiten, dass alles besser filtern zu können.


----------



## Quintes (28. September 2016)

Danke, ZAM! Ich hatte nämliche keine Adressen, aber wenn ich jetzt so nachdenke hätte ich die sicherlich auch selbst finden können... -.-

Aber es hat sich zum Glück ja aufgelöst, wahrscheinlich durch Eure Anpassungen. Danke und weiter mit der guten Arbei!


----------



## Seet (6. Oktober 2016)

*Gebannt durch Cloudflare*

Guten Morgen,
musste heute morgen feststellen das pcgh bei mir auf Arbeit durch cloudflare gesperrt.

Da viele User die IP nutzen kann ich auch nicht sagen ob nicht jemand Mist gebaut hat.

An wen wende ich mich in solchen Fällen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gebannt durch Cloudflare*



Seet schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> musste heute morgen feststellen das pcgh bei mir auf Arbeit durch cloudflare gesperrt.
> 
> Da viele User die IP nutzen kann ich auch nicht sagen ob nicht jemand Mist gebaut hat.
> ...



Am besten eine Mail an online@pcgameshardware.de schicken unter Angabe der IP.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Seet (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gebannt durch Cloudflare*

Habe ich getan, vielen Dank


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gebannt durch Cloudflare*



Seet schrieb:


> Habe ich getan, vielen Dank


Die IP ist freigegeben - jedoch habt ihr mit einem 16er ein recht großes Firmennetz, dass wir nicht einfach so whitelisten können, weil wir nicht wissen, ob unter den IPs auch schwarze Schafe (Hosts mit kompromittierten Webseiten etc.) stecken.


----------



## Seet (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gebannt durch Cloudflare*



ZAM schrieb:


> Die IP ist freigegeben - jedoch habt ihr mit einem 16er ein recht großes Firmennetz, dass wir nicht einfach so whitelisten können, weil wir nicht wissen, ob unter den IPs auch schwarze Schafe (Hosts mit kompromittierten Webseiten etc.) stecken.



Damit habe ich auch nicht wirklich gerechnet.
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das es in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr geben wird, in der Vergangenheit war es ja auch ruhig.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Gr. Seet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gebannt durch Cloudflare*



Seet schrieb:


> musste heute morgen feststellen das pcgh bei mir auf Arbeit durch cloudflare gesperrt.


Ich würde mich in dem Fall auch vertrauensvoll an die VW-Systemverwaltung wenden (so ich richtig vermute wenn ZAM von "großem" Firmennetz schreibt ) , die sehr schnell herausfinden könnten, wen welchen wenigen Rechnern die Angriffe losgingen. Das wäre auch für VW von Vorteil, damit die wenigen möglicherweise infizierten Rechner gefunden werden. Die Angriffe sind von beiden Seiten zu beheben. Darum wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn ZAM allen betroffenen Usern eine Informationsmail senden würde. Ein System neu aufzusetzen hilft in solchen Fällen Wunder

Und nebenbei bemerkt läuft alles, so man nicht auf der Blacklist steht, perfekt. Ich habe keinerlei fühlbare Einschränkung


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2016)

Wobei das nicht unbedingt einen triftigen Grund haben muss, dass Cloudflare einen sperrt. In meiner Buzze z.B. sitze ich ziemlich nah der internen IT und ich kann dir garantieren, dass da nix über unser Netzwerk läuft, was da nicht hingehört... anscheinend reicht es schon, dass ein paar Leute regelmäßig den ganzen Tag über auf PCGH-X unterwegs sind. Wurde 2x in den letzten 4 Wochen gesperrt.

Wobei ich bei VW ja fast schon unterschreiben würde, dass dort "schwarze Schafe" sitzen... bloss eben ein paar Stockwerke in der Betriebshierarchie weiter oben


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2016)

Nein, nein. Nicht falsch verstehen. Die gesperrte IP hatte ein paar Verbindungen zu viel offen, die unsere Filter-Parameter überschritt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass das System kompromittiert ist. Das kann bspw. auch durch Plugins passieren, die mal im Hintergrund amok laufen, oder wenn eine IP durch mehrere User geshared wird (wobei sich auch das ihm Rahmen hält und von den Filtern berücksichtigt ist).

Was ich meinte ist, dass wir zwar eine Whiteliste für Netze und IPs haben, aber wir bestimmte Größen nur ungern freigeben, weil die Chance einfach zu groß ist, dass nicht jede IP auch mit einem sauberen System verknüpft ist. ^^ Internet of things.


----------



## Seet (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gebannt durch Cloudflare*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde mich in dem Fall auch vertrauensvoll an die VW-Systemverwaltung wenden (so ich richtig vermute wenn ZAM von "großem" Firmennetz schreibt ) , die sehr schnell herausfinden könnten, wen welchen wenigen Rechnern die Angriffe losgingen. Das wäre auch für VW von Vorteil, damit die wenigen möglicherweise infizierten Rechner gefunden werden. Die Angriffe sind von beiden Seiten zu beheben. Darum wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn ZAM allen betroffenen Usern eine Informationsmail senden würde. Ein System neu aufzusetzen hilft in solchen Fällen Wunder
> 
> Und nebenbei bemerkt läuft alles, so man nicht auf der Blacklist steht, perfekt. Ich habe keinerlei fühlbare Einschränkung



Gut gemacht Sherlock 
Da ich u.a. mit diesen Themen zu tun habe, weiß ich das sie die Themen schon gut im Griff haben.


----------



## UltraHD (9. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe nun schon seit einiger Zeit ständig diese Fehlermeldung.. Kann sogut wie garnicht im Forum stöbern.. Hat das Ganze einen behebbaren Grund?


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Oktober 2016)

Es geht schon wieder los... "max_user_connections".
Schon seit 30 Minuten dauernd Datenbankfehler.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Oktober 2016)

Auf ein neues ..


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Oktober 2016)

Datenbankfehler Datenbankfehler. aber dann gehts.. plötzlich und mir wird Cloudflare gezeigt, die die seite Blockieren........... läuft gut


----------



## Guru4GPU (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme grade nur noch mit F5 gespamme auf die Seiten die ich anklicke, hoffe mal dass das nicht schon wieder so eine DDoS Atacke ist


----------



## BlueKingMuch (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Und wieder: Datenbankfehler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich komme grade nur noch mit F5 gespamme auf die Seiten die ich anklicke,


  Geht mir genauso^^


----------



## Wired (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Hab grad eben, nach sehr langem laden, sogar auch angezeigt bekommen das die Webpage offlein sein soll. WTF.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2016)

F5 Gespamme ist genau die richtige Maßnahme, wenn die Forum Server unter einer DDOS Attacke ächzen.


----------



## Rwk (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir aktuell eher CMD+R... 

Naja, die paar Anfragen machen den Kohl letztlich auch nicht fett. Ich bezweifel, dass die Ressourcen der PCGH so klein sind, dass da ne Reload-Anfrage eine nennenswerte Auswirkung hat.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch auf PC und übers Handy mit Tapatalk.
 Hier der Inhalt. 


Spoiler



Datenbankfehler in vBulletin 2.0.35:

User 'pcghvbulletinphp' has exceeded the 'max_user_connections' resource (current value: 500)

MySQL-Fehler  : 
Fehler-Nr.    : 
Fehler-Zeit   : Sunday, October 9th 2016 @ 09:55:23 PM
Datum         : Sunday, October 9th 2016 @ 09:55:23 PM
Skript        : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=insertpm&pmid=2382858
Referrer      : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=2382858
IP-Adresse    : 212.101.57.202
Benutzername  : N/A
Klassenname   : vBulletinDatabase_MySQLi
MySQL-Version :


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei mir aktuell eher CMD+R...
> 
> Naja, die paar Anfragen machen den Kohl letztlich auch nicht fett. Ich bezweifel, dass die Ressourcen der PCGH so klein sind, dass da ne Reload-Anfrage eine nennenswerte Auswirkung hat.



Laut der Fehlermeldung vorhin ist die Anzahl der parallelen Sitzungen offenbar auf 500 beschränkt worden. Was relativ wenig ist für dieses Forum.


----------



## BikeRider (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: vBulletin Datenbankfehler*

Das selbe Problem.
Bis vor kurzem konnte ich mich nicht einmal im Forum anmelden.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Laut der Fehlermeldung vorhin ist die Anzahl der parallelen Sitzungen offenbar auf 500 beschränkt worden. Was relativ wenig ist für dieses Forum.


Aber dafür sorgt, dass nicht gleich alles ausfällt, wenn mal rumgebombt werden sollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2016)

Selbst jetzt (Sonntag spät abends) sind 1800 Nutzer aktiv. 
Da sind 500 doch wirklich wenig ... war das eine temporäre Regel?


----------



## CiD (10. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> F5 Gespamme ist genau die richtige Maßnahme, wenn die Forum Server unter einer DDOS Attacke ächzen.


Trotz Cloudflare? Na nun hör aber auf! Dann kann man den Dienst ja gleich vergessen! (Es sei denn er wird hier gar nicht mehr genutzt)
Bei knapp ~10000 User online (Sonntag gegen 20:00 Uhr) sind 500 gleichzeitige Verbindungen für den SQL-User schon arg wenig.
Das wäre auch schon bei 50% dieser Useranzahl, bei einen so doch stark frequentierten Forum, zu wenig. Da brauch sich keiner wundern.

Das sind ja Zustände wie bei einem F2P-MMO, wer kein "Premium" hat landet in der Warteschlange....


----------



## Markus_Wollny (10. Oktober 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Trotz Cloudflare? Na nun hör aber auf! Dann kann man den Dienst ja gleich vergessen! (Es sei denn er wird hier gar nicht mehr genutzt)
> Bei knapp ~10000 User online (Sonntag gegen 20:00 Uhr) sind 500 gleichzeitige Verbindungen für den SQL-User schon arg wenig.
> Das wäre auch schon bei 50% dieser Useranzahl, bei einen so doch stark frequentierten Forum, zu wenig. Da brauch sich keiner wundern.
> 
> Das sind ja Zustände wie bei einem F2P-MMO, wer kein "Premium" hat landet in der Warteschlange....



CloudFlare kann und darf dynamische Anfragen nicht zwischenspeichern - nur statische Dateien wie CSS, JavaScript und Bilder werden direkt aus dem CloudFlare-Cache geliefert, das für jeden Nutzer individuell zu erzeugende HTML der Forenseiten muss natürlich direkt auf unseren Servern generiert werden, da kann CloudFlare also kaum direkt zur Entlastung beitragen. Die 500 maximalen Verbindungen sind ein Mehrfaches dessen, was das Forum auch bei 10.000 aktiven Nutzern benötigt, da ein PHP-Backend durchaus eine Vielzahl von Clients bedient, die ja keineswegs alle gleichzeitig Datenbank-Abfragen laufen haben. Die Auslastung der 500 Verbindungen kann nur passieren, wenn irgendetwas nicht stimmt - beispielsweise eine schlecht optimierte Abfrage, ein Hardware-Defekt oder eben eine DDOS-Welle.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Selbst jetzt (Sonntag spät abends) sind 1800 Nutzer aktiv.
> Da sind 500 doch wirklich wenig ... war das eine temporäre Regel?



500 sind richtig viel... wenn alles richtig konfiguriert ist und  vernünftig funktioniert. In dem Bereich rechnet man im Normalfall mit  1:30 bis 1:50. Das heißt "30 bzw. 50 Anwender für eine DB-Connection".  Das setzt aber voraus, dass die DB die Abfragen zügig ausliefert  (Durchsatz). Wenn es etwas länger dauert, können die Verbindungen nicht  mehr so schnell in den Pool zurückgegeben werden und die Anzahl der  aktiven Verbindungen geht hoch, bis das Pool ausgeschöpft ist. 

Die  eingestellten 500 Connection würden im Normalfall für 15.000 bis 25.000 gleichzeitige (in der gleichen Millisekunde abgesetzten) Anfragen  ausreichen und das ist eine Menge Holz.

Auf welches Wissen stützt Du also Deine Aussage "Da sind 500 doch wirklich wenig"?



CiD schrieb:


> Bei knapp ~10000 User online (Sonntag gegen 20:00 Uhr) sind 500 gleichzeitige Verbindungen für den SQL-User schon arg wenig.



Auch hier dieselbe Frage.


----------



## CiD (11. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Auch hier dieselbe Frage.


Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar lediglich eine Antwort eines "Zuständigen" provozieren. Das hat doch ganz gut geklappt. 

Also, was willst du jetzt von mir?

Egal, nichts für ungut, führt nur zu OT.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Oktober 2016)

Damit hast Du lediglich gezeigt, dass Du nicht wirklich Ahnung hast, wovon Du redest. Und Provokationen sind hier, glaube ich, fehl am Platze...


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar lediglich eine Antwort eines "Zuständigen" provozieren. Das hat doch ganz gut geklappt.


Was komplett unnötig ist.


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar lediglich eine Antwort eines "Zuständigen" provozieren. Das hat doch ganz gut geklappt.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Nächstes Mal wäre es förderlicher, wenn du dir vor dem Schreiben eines völlig unnötigen Kommentar, die Forenregeln durchlesen würdest. Ich finde in dem folgenden Zitat ziemlich viele Übereinstimmungen mit deinem Beitrag.



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> ...


----------



## CiD (11. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Nächstes Mal wäre es förderlicher, wenn du dir vor dem Schreiben eines völlig unnötigen Kommentar, die Forenregeln durchlesen würdest. Ich finde in dem folgenden Zitat ziemlich viele Übereinstimmungen mit deinem Beitrag.


Trifft auch auf dich zu:



> 4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> 
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> ...


Wirf doch nicht Leuten Sachen vor, die du anschließend selber machst. Ja, gerade als Moderator! Es wurde doch schon (und das nicht nur einmal) geäußert, dass es unnötig gewesen ist.

Des weiteren steht auch in dieser Regel:


> in anderer Weise ausschließlich eine einzelne Zielperson adressieren. (Wiederum gilt: *Dafür gibt es PNs.* Threads dienen der Diskussion mit mehreren.



In dem Sinne auch dir, ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Fragen stellen ist auch eine Art Provokation! Es werden gezielt Antworten provoziert. Soviel zur Auslegung von "Provokation". So banal ist das. Aber für einige anscheinend noch nicht banal genug.  

BTW: Hätte dir vielleicht auch eine PN schreiben sollen aber dann sieht ja keiner wie "vorbildlich" sich Mods an die Regeln halten. 

Markus_Wollny hat doch einen adäquaten Kommentar verfasst. Frag mich wo hier jetzt das Problem liegt - Langeweile? Zu viel Salz in der Wunde? Infantilität?

H.a.n.d.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2016)

Das ist immer noch unnötig, das Pushen des Threads ohne Themenbeitrag ebenfalls. Bitte unterlassen (ebenso persönliche Angriffe, Abwertungen, Beleidigungen und abfällige Kommentare), danke.


----------



## Mysteria (11. Oktober 2016)

Heute abend sind es jetzt mal zu Abwechslung "server timeout waiting for the HTTP request from the client." Meldungen. Von meiner Seite scheint es OK da andere Seiten problemlos laden. Ich oute mich mal als Inetverbindungsproblemenoob ... Hat das auch was mit ddos Attacken zu tun? Oder doch nicht? Bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich entweder 'too many connections', cloudflare, oder Zam der in die Tastatur beisst gesehen.

Edit: und kaum frag' ich nach läuft es wieder ohne Probleme ... o_o


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man die Meldungen sieht läuft gerade eine Attacke. Wir haben diverse Sachen laufen, die das Zeug wegfiltern, das dauert aber immer ein paar Minuten.


----------



## 9Strike (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich keine Antwort, aber habt ihr eine Ahnung wer hinter diesem Unsinn steht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



9Strike schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich keine Antwort, aber habt ihr eine Ahnung wer hinter diesem Unsinn steht?



Du bekommt schon eine Antwort, aber keine gehaltvolle.
Natürlich wäre es wie du dir vorstellen kannst äußerst unklug öffentlich darüber zu schreiben inwieweit wir wissen wer was wo zu verantworten hat.


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2016)

Zumal auch das sehr unsicher ist.

Siehe IOT-Botnetze in letzter Zeit.
Das kann jeder sein.


----------



## 9Strike (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du bekommt schon eine Antwort, aber keine gehaltvolle.
> Natürlich wäre es wie du dir vorstellen kannst äußerst unklug öffentlich darüber zu schreiben inwieweit wir wissen wer was wo zu verantworten hat.


Das keine Namen fallen ist schon klar. Nur ob ZAM sagen darf/kann/will ob es überhaupt eine Spur gibt steht auf einem anderem Blatt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das Blatt ist dasselbe. Ich lehne mich mal sachte aus dem Fenster (da wir Mods natürlich auch nicht immer alles wissen) und sage es wird darüber vorerst keinerlei öffentliche Informationen geben außer "wir gehen dem nach" - was sich jeder vernünftige Mensch sowieso denken konnte dass das passiert, es ist ja schon ein entsprechender Schaden entstanden.


----------



## Kiesewetter (14. Oktober 2016)

Das Ganze geht hier ja nun echt schon eine geraume Zeit und was mich wundert ist die Tatsache, dass ich das bisher noch auf keiner Seite so extrem und langwierig erlebt habe. Zwar gibt es wohl überall mal Angriffe und dann ist die Seite ein paar Stunden oder auch 1-2 Tage down aber wie hier, dass die Seite quasi über Wochen immer wieder für Stunden nicht vernünftig erreichbar ist, habe ich noch nie erlebt. Und das bei einer "popeligen" Homepage einer PC-Zeitschrift. Wäre es jetzt die Web-Präsenz der NPD oder so, aber hier?? Wer macht das??? 

Aus meiner Sicht gibts doch dafür nur drei mögliche Erklärungen:

1. Der "Angreifer" verfügt entweder über so großes technisches Verständnis und ebenso viel Ausdauer (was für massiven Hass sprechen würde).

2. Der "Angreifer" hat Geld ohne Ende und kann sich daher unbegrenzte Angriffe auf euch im Darknet einkaufen.

3. Die Admins von PCGH sind einfach der Aufgabe nicht gewachsen und wollen das nicht einsehen/zugeben.

Bei 1 und 2 würde mich natürlich schon interessieren, wem ihr da (und womit) so massiv ans Bein gepinkelt habt, dass der über einen so langen Zeitraum eine solche Aktion fährt. Grundsätzlich muss das doch, mit ein wenig kriminalistischem Einsatz und Kombinationsgabe, herauszufinden sein. Denn wir suchen eine Person die einen extremem Hass auf euch hat und dazu entweder über sehr viel Geld verfügt oder eben extrem gutes Wissen in dem Bereich besitzt. Keine Ahnung mit wem ihr euch so anlegt, aber das muss man doch eingrenzen können! 

Bei 3. In dem Fall würde ich die momentanen Admins nach Hause schicken und mir fähige Leute einkaufen die mich vielleicht etwas mehr Geld kosten aber dafür so eine Situation eher in den Griff bekommen werden. Denn wer das auch nach Wochen nicht unter Kontrolle hat, der ist anscheinend damit massiv überfordert. 

Und bevor sich wieder jemand in seiner Ehre verletzt vorkommt: Ich würde von einem normalen 0815-Admin gar nicht erwarten, dass er in der Lage ist so einen massiven/geschickten Angriff ernsthaft was entgegen zu setzen. Nur muss man das dann eben auch einsehen und sagen: Sorry Leute, dass überfordert mich jetzt einfach.


----------



## CiD (14. Oktober 2016)

Die Norse-Sensoren hatten in der letzten Woche auch nur mildes bis klares "Wetter" in Zentraleuropa gezeigt.

Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2016)

Kiesewetter schrieb:


> 3. Die Admins von PCGH sind einfach der Aufgabe nicht gewachsen und wollen das nicht einsehen/zugeben.[...]



Bei einem solchen Flameposting könnte man direkt auf dumme Ideen kommen... 

"Ort: Merkeldeutschland" ?! Lässt ja tief blicken. "Merkel muss weg", oder?


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Bei 1 und 2 würde mich natürlich schon interessieren, wem ihr da (und womit) so massiv ans Bein gepinkelt habt...



Dazu musst du keinem ans Bein pinkeln. Die Idioten suchen sich einfach ein Opfer aus und erpressen es solange mit "Geld oder DDoS" bis gezahlt wird. Dieses "Geschäftsmodell" ist jetzt nicht wirklich schwer zu verstehen...

...mal davon abgesehen, dass es dazu außer ein wenig Bargeld auch überhaupt keine anderen Ressourcen benötigt (schon gar keinen Grips).


----------



## 9Strike (14. Oktober 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Dazu musst du keinem ans Bein pinkeln. Die Idioten suchen sich einfach ein Opfer aus und erpressen es solange mit "Geld oder DDoS" bis gezahlt wird. Dieses "Geschäftsmodell" ist jetzt nicht wirklich schwer zu verstehen...
> 
> ...mal davon abgesehen, dass es dazu außer ein wenig Bargeld auch überhaupt keine anderen Ressourcen benötigt (schon gar keinen Grips).


Bei einem so lang anhaltenden und durchaus effektiven Angriff würde ich das nicht behaupten. Klar, DDoS kaufen kann jeder, aber das würde vermutlich viel schneller auffliegen (und wäre viel zu teuer, wenn man damit jmd erpressen will). Einen DDoS "Virus" selbst zu schreiben würden nur die wenigsten hin bekommen.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

Wieso langanhaltend? Ich habe die letzten Tage überhaupt keine Probleme mehr gehabt, einzig Sonntag bis Montag gab es hie und da mal wieder Troubles. Davor war auch wieder ein paar Tage Ruhe.

Und von wegen DDoS kaufen zu teuer für Erpressung: Google einfach mal nach "DDoS Erpressung". Dann kannst du mal nachlesen, wie oft das in den vergangenen Jahren aufgetreten ist. Sowas sind definitiv keine Einzelfälle mehr... scheint also durchaus bezahlt zu machen.


----------



## CiD (14. Oktober 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wieso langanhaltend? Ich habe die letzten Tage überhaupt keine Probleme mehr gehabt, einzig Sonntag bis Montag gab es hie und da mal wieder Troubles. Davor war auch wieder ein paar Tage Ruhe.


Unter der Woche (Mo-Fr) ist der peek bei ~3000 User, am Wochenende 3 mal so viele (~10000). Die letzten Wochen hat sich da ein Muster herauskristallisiert: unter der Woche -> keine Probleme, am Wochenende -> Probleme. Hallo? 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Und von wegen DDoS kaufen zu teuer für Erpressung: Google einfach mal nach "DDoS Erpressung". Dann kannst du mal nachlesen, wie oft das in den vergangenen Jahren aufgetreten ist. Sowas sind definitiv keine Einzelfälle mehr... scheint also durchaus bezahlt zu machen.


Was hat bitte das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun? Nur weil es keine Einzelfälle sind, ist das kein Indiz dafür, dass DDoS'n billig ist.

Außerdem muss nicht immer Zwangsweise gleich ein DDoS gegen PCGH/Computec das Problem sein.
Bei anderen Seiten und Services wird DDoS aber gern als schnelles"Totschlagargument" verwendet, um vorrangig jedwede Schuld von sich selbst abzulenken und um natürlich weitere Spekulationen und Diskussionen darüber im Keim zu ersticken.
Ebenso gut können auch die ISP-Netze der User "instabil" sein und diverse Probleme verursachen. Am Wochenende sind nun mal die Wenigsten Arbeiten und sitzen dann oft vorm Rechner und streifen durchs Netz.
Netzmessungen der Netzbetreiber, welche periodisch und kontinuierlich durchgeführt werden, gibt es da auch noch.
Umbauten, ausbauten...etc.pp. Telekom und Telefonica fummeln da auch derzeit kräftig am Netz.

Da kann es viele Ursachen geben....es muss nicht immer gleich DDoS sein.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Unter der Woche (Mo-Fr) ist der peek bei ~3000 User, am Wochenende 3 mal so viele (~10000). Die letzten Wochen hat sich da ein Muster herauskristallisiert: unter der Woche -> keine Probleme, am Wochenende -> Probleme. Hallo?
> 
> ...
> 
> Da kann es viele Ursachen geben....es muss nicht immer gleich DDoS sein.



Mhm. Habe ich irgendwo behauptet, dass PCGH momentan unter einem DDoS leidet? Das war ein hypothetisches Beispiel, was die Ursache für das ursprüngliche Problem gewesen sein könnte. Solange sich Zam oder sonst wer nicht zu dem Thema meldet, können wir nur raten was da passiert ist.

Und dass in letzter Zeit (seit dem massiven Ausfall) am Wochenende gehäuft Probleme auftreten, ist auch kein Wunder, da ja die Anzahl der maximalen Datenbank-Connections heruntergefahren und der DDoS-Schutz schärfer gestellt wurden. Das hat mit DDoS ursächlich nichts zu tun. Mein Gott... ich bin durchaus in der Lage, hier im Thread mitzulesen. Aber vielen herzlichen Dank für's Aushelfen, Dr. Watson.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kein Login möglich?*

Also ich hab in den letzten Wochen überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt auf die Seite zu kommen, auch am Wochenende nicht. Vielleicht hat CiD Recht und es liegt an ihm/seinem Netz...


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Unter der Woche (Mo-Fr) ist der peek bei ~3000 User, am Wochenende 3 mal so viele (~10000). Die letzten Wochen hat sich da ein Muster herauskristallisiert: unter der Woche -> keine Probleme, am Wochenende -> Probleme. Hallo?


Hat mit der Useranzahl nichts zu tun.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (19. Oktober 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> Was hat bitte das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun? Nur weil es keine Einzelfälle sind, ist das kein Indiz dafür, dass DDoS'n billig ist.



Ich will mit Sicherheit niemanden auf doofe Gedanken bringen wofür man sein Taschengeld verschwenden könnte, doch in einem Blog-Beitrag von Incapsula im Mai dieses Jahres wird darauf hingewiesen, dass der durchschnittliche Preis für einen "Stress-Test" Anfang 2014 in etwa bei 38US$/Stunde lag, der niedrigste Preis lag damals bei US$19. Das ist schon nicht so arg viel, doch inzwischen geht's laut erwähntem Blogpost auch noch deutlich günstiger - auf Fiverr gab es im Mai Angebote bereits ab 5 US$ pro Stunde. Quelle: https://www.incapsula.com/blog/unmasking-ddos-for-hire-fiverr.html

Und dank des grandiosen Internet Of Things wird das inzwischen sicher noch ein paar Cent günstiger zu haben sein. Durch Reflection-Attacks lassen sich die Bandbreiten der Zombies potenzieren und dank Fiber to the Home und grandiosen LTE-Mobilfunk mit Latenzen weit unter denen von DSL haben viele Zombies eben schonmal per se eine ordentliche Anbindung. In China werden tagtäglich ganze Containerladungen mit WLAN-Überwachungskameras, WLAN-LED-Lampen oder anderen IP-Alpträumen wie z.B. dem D-Link DWR-932B gefüllt, die mutmaßlich kurz nach der Inbetriebnahme 90% ihrer Leistungsaufnahme auf Zombie-Aktivitäten verbraten und nur den mickrigen Rest das tun, was offiziell auf der Packung steht. Wunderschön sind auch so tolle Features wie Wordpress Pingback Funktion, dank der man einen Server nicht einmal zu hacken braucht, um ihn doch als DDOS-Schleuder zu missbrauchen - wodurch den Angreifern eine immense Anzahl neuer Angreifer-Adressen zur Verfügung steht, unter anderem auch aus vermeintlich "guten" Netzen wie z.B. dem der Deutschen Bahn, eine ganz normale Standard-Wordpress-Installation reicht da als Reflektor (siehe Filter WordPress Pingback DOS << DevBox).

Die Tage, wo die Botnetz-Betreiber auf dämliche Omas mit Windows 95/Windows XP Büchsen angewiesen waren, die auch gerade mal mit einer 1.000er DSL-Leitung für ein paar Stunden am Tag verfügbar waren, sind lange vorbei, genauso wie die Tage, als man einfach nur eine Handvoll Adressen auf der Firewall sperren musste, bis wieder Ruhe war. Als Botnetz-Betreiber kann man inzwischen aus dem Vollen schöpfen. Mit IPv6 wird sich das Problem auch noch verschärfen, wenn jeder Joghurtbecher irgendwann mal seine eigene öffentliche IP-Adresse bekommt.

Das wird alles noch sehr lustig.


----------



## Research (19. Oktober 2016)

Bite nicht:
Smarthomes und Multimedia-Boxen vergessen.

Oder SMART-GRID.

Den DEASH-Button von AMAZON...


----------



## Markus_Wollny (19. Oktober 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Den DASH-Button von AMAZON...


 Richtig - der Dash ist im Grunde genau der Familienoriginalbenutzer, nur eben mit WLAN.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOWfX_b1jls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

